# March rainbows 2018



## maryanne1987

Found out two days ago that we are expecting baby number 4 after a chemical and a loss at 6/7 weeks. Very nervous but also very excited. Any other march mummy's?


----------



## karoolia

Congrats!!

If all goes well, I will be in March. I am 5 weeks and 2 days (give or take) today. I had a missed miscarriage in April so I'm pretty nervous about this pregnancy. Trying to stay positive and hopeful though!

Depending on whether I go by LMP or Ovulation I am due somewhere between March 2nd-4th.


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations. I'm due march 14th but expecting that to change at dating scan. Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm nervous too, still at the scared to use the toilet stage in case I see blood but trying to stay optimistic and enjoy the moment.


----------



## karoolia

I know what you mean. I am constantly looking for blood. Having a missed miscarriage has made me even more paranoid though because I know everything can seem normal and the baby can still be lost. My mc was at 10 weeks so I don't think I'll breathe easy until after that.


----------



## maryanne1987

I know what you mean. We lost our angel daughter at 19 weeks so not sure I can relax till after then. How are you feeling? Any sickness? Mine has hit today.


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry to hear that, 19 weeks must have been so hard. 

Not really any morning sickness. I have felt queasy while driving and after bigger meals, but haven't had what I would classify as morning sickness. I did feel a little sick earlier on, but that has faded. Just hoping that isn't a bad sign. I do sort of feel like I'm developing a minor cold. I have read that can be a pregnancy symptom as well. I didn't have any morning sickness last time and even though I miscarried my HCG was pretty high so maybe I'm just not prone to it? I don't know, just one more thing I worry about. 

What about you? I'm surprised you would be feeling sick so early, it is a great sign though! Have you noticed anything else?


----------



## maryanne1987

I've had HG in every pregnancy except for my last. So I always start to feel sick a day or two before a bfp. It's a pretty sure sign I'm expecting. Although I'm hoping I avoid HG this time. With my youngest son I had no sickness at all. Other than the sickness though my main symptom is the cramps, they are horrible but the doctor at the fertility clinic said it's nothing to worry about. 

I honestly wouldn't worry about lack of sickness. Lots of ladies don't get any at all. And to be honest sickness doesn't mean you won't miscarry as with lots of my losses I've had sickness right up till I've lost them. Wish there was just a sure sign so we could just know all is ok.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks! Ya, I try not to worry. I say I haven't been sick, but my motion sickness has been worse lately and I have been feeling queasy after meals so maybe that is the beginning of something. Who knows, I know every pregnancy is different and you can have all the symptoms, none of the symptoms, or anything in between and it doesn't necessarily mean anything good or bad. It just is what it is. 

It looks like you have had quite the journey. I'm so sorry to see you have had so many losses. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's been tough at times, took us 7 years to get our rainbow little girl but she's amazing and I'm glad we didn't give up. Still feels surreal that we are having another. I can remember thinking we would never get number 2 yet here I am expecting number 4. 

Will this be your first?


----------



## Laroawan

Hi ladies. My EDD is March 14. Just got my bfp yesterday. I had an early miscarriage last year and then we lost our rainbow DD Rowan at 8 days old due to genetic complications. We have a 25% risk of this baby also being effected. Unfortunately due to the lack of research on this condition we have to wait until 20 week ultrasound to be sure.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi laroawan. We have the same EDD. So so sorry to hear about your angel, but huge congratulations on your bfp. Must be a very anxious time for you having to wait that long to find out. How are you feeling?


----------



## karoolia

Hi Laroawan! That must be so nerve-wracking. I hope you are doing well. Hopefully being able to chat on here will be bring some comfort. Congrats on the bfp!


----------



## Laroawan

Thanks ladies. I am excited but nervous too. Feeling nauseous already but not sure if that's MS or nerves.


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone doing today? Is anyone still testing? I'm having issues with stopping. I know I should but it's not that easy.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Ladies 
5+5 here today. EDD 2nd March
This is pregnancy number 5 for me as have had 4 losses, so will see how we go. 
Just wanted to say hi and congrats to you all :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome trying4first1. Congrats on your bfp!! Just read you have a clotting disorder, me too. I'm on fragmin injections twice a day at the moment. Wasn't diagnosed till I fell pregnant with my daughter, was missed for years but it explains my losses. Are you managing with yours ok? It's been tough for me to get used to.


----------



## karoolia

I haven't tested since June 30th, but probably will again. It comforts me to see the line. I don't know why though. After my D&C it took almost 4 weeks for my tests to turn negative so I know a positive test doesn't necessarily mean everything is ok. I guess I just love to see it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im costing me too much money, I must stop. I've had losses within hours of a bright test do know it doesn't mean much but in some weird way it just makes me happy seeing it turn positive. But then I'm getting far too paranoid about progress with the lines. So I'm trying to take a step back from testing now. It's doing me no good.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne1987 said:


> Im costing me too much money, I must stop. I've had losses within hours of a bright test do know it doesn't mean much but in some weird way it just makes me happy seeing it turn positive. But then I'm getting far too paranoid about progress with the lines. So I'm trying to take a step back from testing now. It's doing me no good.

It does get expensive doesn't it? I wasted so much money on tests after my miscarriage :dohh:

You are still so early, I don't blame you for testing. Don't judge, but I got my first very faint positive on June 19th and tested everyday until the 25th then stopped and tested again on the 29th and 30th (FF wanted me to test on the 30th so I think I felt compelled to test again then). I have been holding off since, but I imagine I'll probably do one more before I call the OB.


----------



## maryanne1987

I couldn't judge, I've been testing twice a day since my bfp on Saturday. I keep saying I will stop but then I get a twinge and I'm running out to buy tests. Even now I'm sat waiting for tests to be delivered and I'm anxious. Feel so silly. I thought I'd be calmer once AF date passed but no. Getting a super early bfp didn't help matters. 

How are you feeling today anyway?


----------



## karoolia

How is everyone doing? I have noticed my nipples have gotten very sore yesterday and today. They were tender before, but now they are definitely sore. I am considering this a good sign. 

I have also noticed that I feel off in the evening. I keep getting a mild cramping/pressure feeling and mild queasiness. Only in the evening though. Weird. Maybe it's heading toward morning sickness at night for me! Still feeling positive. Will be 6 weeks tomorrow (or today or Sunday depending on which tracker I choose to believe)!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good thanks. Feeling very very sick and lost my appetite but feel surprisingly calm. My boobs are also starting to get a little tender. 

I also feel more off in the evenings or when I first wake up. I've noticed the cramps are always worse in the evenings. Wonder why that is?I really do envy those ladies that breeze through with no symptoms.


----------



## karoolia

My friend had absolutely no symptoms in first tri felt very lucky, but then second tri really got her so I don't think many of us get through without getting hit at some point!


----------



## maryanne1987

My friends on here and in the real world all seem pretty symptom free at the moment, which makes me a bit envious sometimes but then I see them worrying about lack of symptoms and then I feel lucky and a bit bad for being envious. So guess it's just one of those things, however you feel you will always think the grass is greener on the other side.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'd love to join, I'm hopefully having my rainbow in March <3 I gave birth to twin boys over 5 months ago whom passed away due to being early.

This is my 9th pregnancy with only one living child I hope this is our second rainbow <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome xmissxzoiex congrats on your pregnancy, I'm so sorry about your losses. Praying this is your rainbow. How have you been feeling so far?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Totally fine, I don't feel pregnant at all, if it wasn't for the positive tests and the bloods I wouldn't know I was pregnant. It was the same with all of my pregnancies apart from the twins, I was so so sick with them just a few days after my positive!.

My hcg has gone from 687 to 1312 in less than 48 hours so hoping this is a sticky one <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your not suffering. I do kinda wish I wasn't being sick so much, it kinda puts a downer on things but I'm still so happy to be pregnant that I don't want to complain. 
That's great numbers though! This is going to sound bad but im was meant to go for mine today and I chickened out. Feel bad but I couldn't do it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Why did you feel you couldn't go for it?, was it the needle? because I've found professional phlebotomists to be absolutely fantastic compared to midwives and even some of the best doctors are rubbish at taking blood!.


----------



## maryanne1987

No it's not the needle. I have a blood clotting disorder so I'm on two injections a day. Needles don't bother me much anymore. It totally cured my needle phobia. I'm just scared of the results. I know it's important to have it because I've had a molar pregnancy but I'm just really scared that I'm gonna go and all this is gonna come crashing down around me again. It's stupid I know but I stood outside and I couldn't go in.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its not stupid at all <3 that something only a angel mummy could understand I think!. :hugs: Are you going to try and get it done again soon?. X


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea Im going to try again Monday, DH is going to come with me. I've never done that before, don't know what came over me. Usually I'm desperate for bloods to see how things are progressing. Will you be getting early scans xmissxzoiex? X


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've already had one scan last week, I thought I was a few weeks ahead of where I am, Doctor suspected ectopic, that's the reason for the emergency blood tests. By the looks of the blood tests I am about 2 weeks behind where my LMP puts me, I have a repeat scan on Wednesday and can have one every week though the first trimester if I choose. Fingers crossed we see something in my womb next week. X


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck! Crossing my fingers for you.

I'm choosing not to have weekly scans this time, it doesn't help my anxiety so I have booked my first one for 8 weeks. DH isn't happy but In my last two pregnancies they couldn't find a heart beat until 8 weeks and I was told both times I'd likely miscarry so I'm keen to avoid that, although it is fortnightly scans until birth then.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'd go insane without my weekly scans LOL, luckily I have a great consultant who I can just ring up and she will see me pretty much immediately, She even came to visit me when I was in hospital with my twins. 

The next 19 weeks until viability are going to be very long, I find the scans break it up a bit.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm lucky my consultant is very good too. We pay to use a private fertility clinic so I can ring them anytime and he will see me, usually the next day, sometimes the same day. NHS isn't so good here though. Not really the hospitals fault as they are severely underfunded but it makes for dreadful care.


----------



## karoolia

Goodluck Miss Zoie! It's great that they are able to give you weekly scans. 
Maryanne it sounds like you have a wonderful clinic as well. 

To be honest I'm a little jealous. No one will even speak to me here until 10 weeks.


----------



## maryanne1987

Could you get a private scan karoolia? I'm not sure how it works over there but even if your not under a fertility clinic you can go to a scan clinic and get one. Our local one does scans from around £30. We have used them for reassurance between scans at the clinic and hospital because scans in the fertility clinic are pretty expensive. We also have an early pregnancy unit at our local hospital, I think the majority of hospitals in the uk do. I just won't use our local one as it's dreadful. The NHS take over my care once I book in with the midwife at 10 weeks.


----------



## Trying4first1

maryanne1987 said:


> Welcome trying4first1. Congrats on your bfp!! Just read you have a clotting disorder, me too. I'm on fragmin injections twice a day at the moment. Wasn't diagnosed till I fell pregnant with my daughter, was missed for years but it explains my losses. Are you managing with yours ok? It's been tough for me to get used to.

Hi Maryanne
Thank you and to you! 
The injections I am finding can be painful. Some days easier than others. 
I have a huge black bruise on one side as I hit a blood vessel last week. It just won't disappear. Was so painful. So hoping that doesn't happen anytime soon 
I'm on clexane (heparin) 20mg once a day as my clotting disorder is very borderline. I think it's my killer cells that are more the issue. 
So far the steroids are ok but I've only been on them for two weeks just over. I know there is still time for the 'moon face' and other horrible side effects. 
Started getting nausea last night. Had it all day today but feels worse this eve. It's manageable at the moment but I know it will get worse. I'm finding it reassuring though. 
How have you been? 
I am 6+3 today. Haven't put up a ticker yet or updated my siggy.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes I'm good thanks trying4first. Feel pretty ok today which has worried me but trying not to stress over it. The bruises are horrible, I've had some dreadful ones, and my skin is getting tough from years of injections but it's all for a good cause. I'm lucky that they don't hurt me anymore.

Hope everyone else is well today?


----------



## karoolia

maryanne1987 said:


> Could you get a private scan karoolia? I'm not sure how it works over there but even if your not under a fertility clinic you can go to a scan clinic and get one. Our local one does scans from around £30. We have used them for reassurance between scans at the clinic and hospital because scans in the fertility clinic are pretty expensive. We also have an early pregnancy unit at our local hospital, I think the majority of hospitals in the uk do. I just won't use our local one as it's dreadful. The NHS take over my care once I book in with the midwife at 10 weeks.

No, it doesn't really work like that here. Everything is private. Most OBs won't see you at all if you aren't using insurance and paying out of pocket would be horrendous anyway. My miscarriage cost us $1400 after insurance coverage. My husband's clinic (he's a family doctor) will do scans at 8 weeks. I'm a patient there so I could go in, but I'm not sure how I feel about all of our friends being part of this/knowing before I'm ready to tell. We are in the US for his residency (final training years) so all of our friends are his colleagues.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a shame. Must be so hard to wait. But I understand why you would want to avoiding people knowing too early. I would be the same. Hope the time to your first appointment passes quickly for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies, have just read all of your updates. Strictly speaking mine would be a February rainbow if I make it that far, but popping in to say hello here.

I have been having MS but not as bad as it was with my DD, so I am worried. I was also told that I have a medium sized subchorionic hematoma (not sure if spelt right). I had that with my DD too as they told me at the 12 week scan with her.

I feel quite positive at times and quite negative at other times. Because my OH is taking so much medication for a medical condition and his sperm fragmentation is bad I am high risk (some research says his level of fragmentation of 51% more than doubles the risk of miscarriage). And having already had 3 and a chemical it's hard to stay positive :(

I don't know what I would do if I have another loss - either IVF with ICSI with PGD or consider donor IUI. I am going for another scan tomorrow to see what is going on.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome sweetkat. Don't worry my raunbow will likely arrive at the end of February too, depends when they schedule my section for. I'm sorry your having such a worrying time, good luck for your scan though! Hope it goes well.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks maryanne. The wait is actually going by quicker than last time (maybe because I feel more positive?). I still may go to the clinic to get a slightly earlier one. Only one person does the scans and he is an attending, not a resident, so I might be able to avoid the rest of them. 

Goodluck at your scan sweetkat! If my pregnancy goes well I could easily end up in February too. My due date is so early in March it could really be either month. You are more than welcome here :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Can I join you lot please? My rainbow is due end of Feb but my scan last week put me at 6 weeks instead of 7 so that would be 1st march but I'm hoping this bean grows more by next scan coz it's not matching my dates at all just now. I have 3 kiddies and I had a miscarriage back in January. I'm still so nervous but my scan showed baby and a strong heartbeat. I had a scan due loosing big blood clots and I'm still spotting on and off but I have had bleeding in all my pregnancys so unfortunately it's kind of normal for me!


----------



## Sweetkat

My EDD is 21 Feb, but I think I might be doing IVF soon if this is another loss.

My dr said several times that I might bleed because of the hematoma, but not to worry. I actually haven't bled but I am still worried because of the MMCs and the high chance of another one.

I am having slight stretching pains and MS at the same time. Kind of medium intensity nausea, not so bad as to want to throw up, but ever present :(


----------



## karoolia

Hi kirsty! You are more than welcome :) It sounds like your baby is doing great. Are you positive on your dates? I am almost positive my OB will tell me I'm a few days behind, but I also know I ovulated a few days late so I won't be concerned. 

sweetkat, I understand the fear of a MMC. I have only had one, but that's really all you need to know that everything can seem normal even when it isn't. I have had a lot of nausea too, no throwing up, but the feeling is often there.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wecome Kirsty, congrats on your bfp. I really hope this is your rainbow. I think at my dating scan my EDD will be moved. My babies usually measure big and are always about a week ahead even though I'm sure on dates as I temp. Looks like you have big babies too. My last was 9lbs2 two weeks early. 

Sweetkat I'm crossing everything for you that this one is a sticky. 

Stretching pains here too. Still very crampy, makes me nervous but trying not to dwell on it.


----------



## xkirstyx

I was expecting 2-3 days behind the most but not over a week. They are not worried at all though as baby had a good heartbeat. I'm also not worried too much because this happend with one of my other babies and by 12week can they caught up with dates.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies and welcome Kirsty &#128522;
I have heard hay it's common for dates to be out by up to a week very early on. My niece was measuring way behind and she is now 2.5 years and healthy &#128522;
No nausea today but will see what this eve brings as last two days I've had it bad in the evenings. Maybe evening sickness is the way to go? Get through work at least that way 
Trying to think positive thoughts as its out of my hands


----------



## xkirstyx

I've had late afternoon/evening sickness this whole pregnancy until yesterday I've been hit with full blown morning sickness! I've never had morning sickness like this I have always just had night time nausea! I feel rotten.


----------



## maryanne1987

Mines much worse in the morning and at night. Last night I woke up needing to be sick. Was horrible. I also have horrible heartburn this afternoon but to be honest I'm glad as synptoms make me less nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

Very true! They make me feel better as well!


----------



## Trying4first1

No sickness for me this eve &#128533;
Not reassuring as this always happens around this time and baby always dies before 7 weeks. I seem to be following the same old patten again. MS starts then off it goes as quickly as it came. 
Praying it's the prednisolone masking things. Holding onto hope &#127752;


----------



## maryanne1987

Try to stay positive trying4first. I know it's hard. Your sickness may come back tomorrow, or it may be gone for good but that doesn't mean the worst. I hope your ok?


----------



## Sweetkat

Trying, keeping everything crossed for you. I went to bed feeling fine and now it's 4am and am awake cos of nausea.

With my DD mine was much much worse - I couldn't get up for 4 days because it was awful and couldn't hold a thing down, so I am worried too. I don't trust any signs because had a good scan at 8 weeks last time and zero bleeding and MS and the baby had Downs and I had an MMC :(

When is your scan? I have mine this morning (in a few hours). Fingers crossed this is your rainbow Trying :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scan sweetkat.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with you're scan! X


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, Kirsty - thank you :). It's in about an hour. I will update here once I have had it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you. Sure it will go brilliantly. Will be looking forward to your update.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you for your good wishes ladies, all good so far. Measuring 8&3 (4 days ahead) and a heartbeat of 141. The hematoma has shrunk too :).

The dr has seen me for miscarriage treatment before so he was super nice and scanned every last bit of me :) and pointed things out on the scan. 

Feeling more positive but at the same time scared to feel positive. Going to go for another scan in a week. 

Fingers crossed for rainbows :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Im so pleased sweetkat! That's amazing news.


----------



## Sweetkat

Just had a look and the yolk sack is 95th percentile. I did ask the dr if it was big and he said no, but a large yolk sack could be an indication of chromosome issues (from what I have been told before). Fingers crossed it stays within the normal range.


----------



## xkirstyx

That's great news sweetkat! Try not worry about the yolk sac, I'm sure if it was anything to worry about he would of said xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

The doctor would have had to be honest with you sweetkat if it was anything to be concerned about. As when you asked he said no I'd assume that means all is well. Try not to worry.


----------



## Sweetkat

Dr Google isn't helping. Last week the yolk sac was 4mm. In a week it has grown to 5.7mm. All the charts say it should have grown half as much and the average at 10
weeks is 5.3mm. I wouldn't have been so worried had I not had 3 miscarriages and had I not known that sperm fragmentation leads to chromosome abnormalities. 

If this is another miscarriage I am using donor sperm or IVF with PGD.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry you're worrying Sweetkat. I would tell you not to, but I am a natural worrier so I know how you feel. 
I'm glad your scan went well though! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out for you and baby.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Karoolia, I was totally ok until I saw the yolk sac measurements 6 by 6 by 5 and mean is 5.7. Although the good news is that the baby is measuring ahead at 8&3 (18.4mm). I guess nothing to do but wait another week and see what happens.


----------



## Sweetkat

Not feeling positive today. While the yolk sac is 95 percentile (and will probably grow more) the heart rate is only 5 percentile. So doesn't look good :(

I still have morning sickness, but i had that last time right up until the MMC was discovered at 10&2. So am guessing will be the same this time :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Could you speak to your doctor sweetkat. I found when I had wobbles like this I'd speak to my doctor and ask for confirmation. There were one or two times when I was correct but the majority of times it was me over worrying. They legally couldn't lie to you so if it's bothering you that much I would contact them. Hope your ok? Hugs.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sweetkat. If I was you I would be giving my dr/hosp a phone to go over your results more to get some peace of mind. You could be worrying over nothing! 

I'm spotting a lot more darker brown red this morning. Seems to of calmed down now. This is totally normal for me but after my last miscarriage it makes me panic!


----------



## maryanne1987

Must be scary Kirsty. I haven't had any spotting this time but I have in my other healthy pregnancies. Made me dread using the toilet. Do you know why you spot. I never had an explanation. Used to frustrate me as I used to think the blood must be coming from somewhere.


----------



## xkirstyx

Last pregnancy wth said i just had very sensitive cervix and they did find blood round baby in previous prengnancies but there was no mention of anything at my last scan and I was in tears with relief I forgot to ask and I even forgot to ask for a scan pic! I have my booking in appointment on Monday with the midwife so I'll talk to her about it then unless spotting turns more red I'll need to phone epu. It's calmed down a lot now it's just light brown/pink cm x


----------



## Trying4first1

Hey ladies. 
Thank you for the well wishes. 
Today I don't think I got a clear answer. 
The sonographer told us that she couldn't see a fetal pole or heartbeat and said we would have to be rescanned in two weeks time. Then DH said that he saw something. He was right. The tiniest bean with a flicker!
I am 6+6 based on LMP but she said baby was measuring 5+5 but with a good heartbeat. Now I know may be 3-4 days less due to late ovulation but no way a week behind. 
The doctor said to us that it s a positive scan and that those dates are fine if I don't O until CD17. She wants to rescan in two weeks to check growth but right now isn't concerned at all. 
Me on the other hand, I am very concerned. My babies always measure small for dates and always stop growing in week 6. This is the most behind I have ever been. I also got a positive HPT at 11dpo so I know the egg didn't implant mega late. This afternoon I have achey cramps in my hips and uterus. I know there was no signs of blood etc but I have MMCs. I never bleed anyway. 
I know dates can be a week out and be fine but due to our history it's not looking good. 
Expecting the worst but hoping for a miracle &#127752; Xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Trying, I am keeping everything crossed for you. The wait is the worse! Last time I was told baby measured 5 weeks, but then it had a hb and caught up by 8 weeks. Then turned out it was Downs :(

This time the measurements are ok but the heartbeat is slow and yolk sac large :(. Damn early scans and wouldn't wish being pregnant after a loss on anyone - it's soooo stressful. 

Big hugs and fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## Trying4first1

I've just realised that Kirsty you are having the same issue. 
I need to take my own advice that I have to you and try not to worry as a week is meant to be ok. 
I guess need to hold onto the fact that a heartbeat was detected xx


----------



## Trying4first1

Sweetkat said:


> Trying, I am keeping everything crossed for you. The wait is the worse! Last time I was told baby measured 5 weeks, but then it had a hb and caught up by 8 weeks. Then turned out it was Downs :(
> 
> This time the measurements are ok but the heartbeat is slow and yolk sac large :(. Damn early scans and wouldn't wish being pregnant after a loss on anyone - it's soooo stressful.
> 
> Big hugs and fingers crossed all is well.

Thanks SweetKat. 
Seems like we are all in limbo at the moment. Such an awful place to be. I wanted to know one way or another today. This always happens to us and it's so tiring. DH doesn't see the issue as the doctor isn't concerned, so is it just my anxieties getting the better of me!? Am I making this into an issue. I really don't know. 
Being pregnant after a loss is so hard. Doing it again and again even more so. 
Sometimes early scans probably cause more anxiety &#128528;
Praying there are changes at your next scan. The waiting is just unbearable isn't it


----------



## maryanne1987

Try not to worry too much trying for first. A heartbeat is a great sign. And early scans can be out for lots of reasons. Last pregnancy my son measured behind by over 10 days yet I booked a private scan the next day and he was ahead by two. He obviously hadn't caught up that much in 24 hours, but a different machine and different snonographee for different results. I'm keeping everything crossed for you.

My anxiety can't cope with early scans. At the moment I'm
Not even sure if I'm going ahead with my 7 week one.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty and Maryanne, there isn't really a dr I can call.

I have been for private scans a few times at different places but mostly I go to the Early pregnancy unit, and they are good about seeing me as I am a recurrent miscarriage person.

They have my history or screen but yet I am always seen by whoever is doing the clinic that day. I have been seen by the dr who did the scan before - he is always mega positive and says everything is fine. With my second MMC I saw him when was measuring very behind (like 1.5 weeks behind at 7 weeks and the hb was 80) and yet he kept saying he can't say for sure it's a miscarriage!

This time he kept saying everything is fine and even made me look at the hb, said not to worry about hematoma and made me take a pic of the baby on screen (because they don't give print outs). The report says come back in 2 weeks for reassurance.

So unless I have cramps/ bleeding they will just say all well, wait for 2 weeks.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's so bad sweetkat. I'd always rather know the truth so I can prepare than be given false hope. I won't use our epu as it brings back too many bad memories, I just can't go in there and to be honest it's so underfunded so the equipment is very old. But you can call them 24 hours a day and get a doctor call back if you are under their care. I'm really hoping everything turns out ok for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, just noticed we are one day apart. I am 8 weeks today. 

The dr who did the scan called another dr because he could see fluid on the other side from where the baby implanted. So this woman came in and thought it was blood and said don't worry you will bleed through pregnancy. But actually I wasn't and am not bleeding. I never do. Anyway, she said bleeding is normal.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thanks Maryanne. EPU brings back memories of all three miscarriages for me. So it's not a great place for me. Every dr there knows me. Their equipment is rubbish, but if I go for a private scan they don't have my history or my notes, so they just falsely assume I am a normal patient....

I also had my D&C and gave birth to my DD at same hospital. I was even joking yesterday I want to be a couple of floors up giving birth :)

I also keep saying oH has really bad fragmentation and a study published by the university of Birmingham says it more than doubles the risk of miscarriage. And they are always like yes maybe, but we don't know for sure. Well I know! Because I have read every article and study there is and the experience of women in online forums!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm using our fertility clinic for our early scans but I can only do two there as they are so expensive. Like you I won't just use a private clinic because they don't have my notes there. It's such a hard position to be in, I really do hope your ok?


----------



## xkirstyx

Trying4first1 said:


> I've just realised that Kirsty you are having the same issue.
> I need to take my own advice that I have to you and try not to worry as a week is meant to be ok.
> I guess need to hold onto the fact that a heartbeat was detected xx

That's great they are going to give you a rescan. They don't want to do another with me and they said baby looks great. I'm not too worried. I just really hope all the spotting im having doesn't mean there's something wrong!


----------



## Sweetkat

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm using our fertility clinic for our early scans but I can only do two there as they are so expensive. Like you I won't just use a private clinic because they don't have my notes there. It's such a hard position to be in, I really do hope your ok?

I am ok thanks. I knew I am high risk because of OH. Really I should have done IVF or used a donor!

We have fertility clinics here too (london) and I have been to Lister, CRGH and the Portland for scans before, but it's not like they have my history or change the outcome :(


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that's my main reason for not wanting the early scans this time. I'm fully aware I'm more likely to lose the baby than carry to term so they can't change the outcome. Usually I'm booking in for scans straight away but this time I think I'm just resigned to the fact that I will likely lose the pregnancy and I don't want to see the baby or get attached. I don't know why but I have a bad feeling that I can't shake.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I am same. Chances of a pregnancy being successful about 30% (considering my risk of miscarriage is more than double). So I have decided to give it a shot because IVF seemed so drastic, but maybe it isn't. Or maybe a donor...

Maryanne, do they know what's caused your previous losses?


----------



## maryanne1987

If we do lose this one I'm done. I'm blessed with three so will leave it at that. I can't put myself through it again. I'm just exhausted by it all. 

I hope this pregnancy works out for you but in the worst case scenario if ivf is an option I'd 100% go for it.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, IVF is an option as is donor sperm. OH has two children from previous relationship before he started on methotrexate which is causing the DNA fragmentation. So IVF could work if we get a good chromosomally normal embryo but I will carry on trying until I get a rainbow as I only have one DD.


----------



## maryanne1987

Definitely don't give up. I refused to give up when we were trying for number two. Took seven years and we lost a daughter late on but it was all worth it in the end.


----------



## karoolia

Hi everyone, 

I'm sorry so many of your are in limbo and worrying. Pregnancy after loss is such a difficult thing. Especially those of us who have had missed miscarriages. I feel like crying every time someone says you are fine as long as you aren't bleeding and cramping. 

I am seriously debating an early scan around 8 weeks and honestly can't decide if I want it. I can go to my husband's family medicine clinic. My problem with that is then it will be on their records and the other residents (his colleagues/our friends will know). I can probably live with that, but I'm worried that the scan itself won't do anything to reassure me. Last time baby made it to 8 weeks then died so even if everything is fine I will probably continue to worry. We have a weekend trip to a job fair to recruit for his program with some other residents the weekend when I'll hit 9 weeks. I'm not sure I want to get bad news then have to go away and act all happy, but then again if I'm about to miscarry that information might be good to know before heading out on a trip. I'm 6 weeks 5 days now so I probably need to decide soon.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am 36 almost 37 so we don't have 7 years! That's why I was going to do IVF. I even did an ovarian reserve test and all good in terms of that, but still I need to hurry up big time!


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia. I had a good scan at 8 weeks last time (miacarried at 10) and in theory also a good one yesterday. But because of the heart rate and yolk sac size I don't feel reassured. So I don't know if they are worth it.


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat said:


> Karoolia. I had a good scan at 8 weeks last time (miacarried at 10) and in theory also a good one yesterday. But because of the heart rate and yolk sac size I don't feel reassured. So I don't know if they are worth it.

Ya, my experience was similar. I only had the one scan at 10 weeks, but it showed baby had developed to 8 weeks so I know if I had had a scan then it probably would have looked fine. 

Have you called back your doctor to talk more about the results of your scan? That might be helpful, just to discuss your concerns more.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, dr said all fine come back in 2 weeks. To him because everything is within range (even though heart rate is 5th percentile and yolk sac is 95 percentile) it's all fine. So I will have to wait a few days and have another scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am debating whether to go for a rescan today. I know it probably won't give me any definitive answers, but this limbo and thinking about whether or not this is a failed pregnancy is just horrible :(

On top of that I have horrible MS - last pregnancy I had bad MS right up until the day I discovered it was an MMC :(. So it's not reassuring in any way but just making life miserable.

How are you doing ladies? Any more scans or rescans planned?


----------



## maryanne1987

If your able to do that then I would sweetkat. Then you can also ask about the measurements that concern you and see if they are measuring the same.


----------



## Trying4first1

I am also wondering if early scans cause more anxiety. Maybe I shouldn't go before 8 weeks. 
A couple of pregnancies ago I went at just over 8 weeks and I got an answer pretty much straight away. Baby was two weeks behind with super slow heartbeat so we knew that was it and we could prepare ourselves and decide how to handle the MC. Going before always gives the uncertainty and never having a baby measuring by dates I should know better really. But it's like you are drawn to that scanning room as curiosity gets the better of you. 
Sweetkat it may be good to get a second opinion as one sonographer can have a totally different opinion to another. 
Mine yesterday would have totally missed my little bean if DH wasn't there. Yet another may have found it straight away. 
Can't believe we were almost sent away being told there was no baby. So angry thinking about it


----------



## Sweetkat

Have a scan in an hour. Wish me luck :) (although to be honest I think it's either going to be inconclusive or bad news).


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck hun! Xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Kirsty xxx. Will update after.


----------



## Trying4first1

Sweetkat am thinking of you. Please update asap &#128149;
Best of luck


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck!


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Kirsty and Trying, I really appreciate the support. Will update as soon as am out :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne - thank you :)


----------



## karoolia

Good luck sweetkat! I hope this gives you a chance to ask some questions and hopefully get some reassurance.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, if it's bad news then at least I will know. Like if the yolk sac has grown or if the heartbeat has slowed down. Not knowing is the worst!

Scan in 20 minutes - just waiting for it now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope scan went well! Xxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Ladies panic over (for now). Yolk sac is 4.8mm and is 45th centile and heart rate is 178. I can have the panorama/ harmony test in a week.

Happy as can be :)

Baby measuring 88th centile


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you sweetkat! Hope your feeling a little better now.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay thats great news! And now relax!!!!! So happy for you xxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Yessss!!! So glad you went for a second opinion. So pleased for you xx &#128512;


----------



## Sweetkat

I actually wasn't going to go today. But a couple of you said go and I thought better go than torture myself.

Now just need to get normal chromosome testing results and get to 12 weeks and I might feel better lol


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat, that is absolutely wonderful news!! I am so very happy for you. I guess it really shows that sometimes a second opinion is really worth it. I hope you can relax a bit. Enjoy your great news today :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Just shows that early scans are not accurate. This sonographer said she hates that the machine puts percentiles on everything because it's useful later on but not now where the measurements are tiny.

She was really lovely and said all looks good and to go away and relax :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Told you the exact same thing happened to me sweetkat. The epu and my clinic have two totally different sets of results just hours apart. It terrified me. You must feel so relieved now though.


----------



## Trying4first1

Wow it just goes to show! 
Kinda wish I had a second opinion now but think will wait it out as Dotn think my local hospital will do it and don't want to go private. TBH bean did look so tiny anyway. Probably the smallest one I've had. Was so hard to see as was in the corner of the sac


----------



## Sweetkat

I can't believe that scans can be so far out. My scan doesn't mean everything is well
because the baby could have chromosomal issues, but at least there aren't obvious markers (like the yolk sac).

Trying, if you think you might get more clarity it would be worth going, but it might just give rise to more questions! Do you have a date in mind when you will go?

Maryanne - can't believe the same thing happened to you. It's awful!


----------



## Sweetkat

Really bad MS here. Been up since 4am throwing up :(. Ate a whole lemon and some
bread but feel rough :(. OH offered me cooked breakfast but the thought of a sausage is enough to make me throw up.

For some reason I am off meat, been eating a lot of vegetarian stuff and vegetables.


----------



## maryanne1987

Are you feeling any better now sweetkat? 

Bad ms here too. Started cyclinzine today so hoping that will help, was sick 14 times yesterday. I reluctant to say it's going to turn into hg but it's looking that way. Was so hoping to avoid it again. With my daughter the sickness lasted the whole pregnancy and then 5 days after birth so I'm hoping that won't be the case again. I mean I'd put up with it because it's worth it for a baby but it does spoil things a bit when your throwing up non stop.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm sorry you're both feeling so sick! Hope it doesn't last too long! I just have really bad nausea and only been sick a couple of times. X


----------



## Sweetkat

I have been eating strawberries and apples and feel better. Still sick when I don't eat for about an hour and horrible every morning and throw up. But ok during the day.

I am still worried and nothing can help that, but at least not like I was on Tuesday where I was certain it would be a miscarriage.

Hope you are all ok and not too anxious :) xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne really sorry re HG. That must be awful. Mine was awful where I couldn't stand up for about 4 days with DD otherwise various levels of nausea and throwing up 6-18 weeks. And fine after that.


----------



## karoolia

So yesterday I felt like I had a cold in the morning. I had a headache, nausea, chills, everything, then it magically went away around 11am. Then I was good until around 8pm when extreme nausea hit. I wasn't sick, but all I could do was go to bed feeling miserable. This morning I felt sick until getting out of bed, but then was fine. 

Are these all morning sickness? I didn't have it all of with my miscarriage. Some mild nausea around week 7 last time, but nothing that slowed me down at all so I'm not really sure what to look for. I can't figure out if I picked up a bug or if it's just pregnancy.


----------



## maryanne1987

Could be pregnancy related karoolia. I feel awful when I first wake up and right before bed. Like I'm ill with a horrible cold. But it passes when I get up and move about or go to sleep. Apart from the sickeness. That hangs around all day.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks maryanne! I feel silly feeling new to all this, but this pregnancy has been very different from my last one (hoping that's a good sign!).


----------



## maryanne1987

Never feel silly. Honestly. This my 4th and sometimes things still happen that surprise me. I've also just qualified as a doula so my income comes from working with pregnant women and I still dont know everything. Don't think you can ever be an expert at this.


----------



## Sweetkat

I woke up with a completely blocked nose today. It wasn't allergy or a cold. After an hour or so it was fine again.

Re MS- mine kicks in about 3-4am when I wake up feeling like I am very very very hungover and need to throw up. Otherwise it's a constant nausea which gets better or worse but improves with eating. I also get headaches.


----------



## Trying4first1

Sweetkat I think scans can definately vary so much. If three of us have had scares because of them it just goes to show that there is a lot of room for error. 
My next scan is booked already for Wednesday 26th. She wanted to do another in 3 weeks time but she saw I was anxious so said ok we can do it for two weeks time. 
I have been reading a lot of stories of ladies who have had babies measuring 5 days behind. Some positive and others not. I know we have a 50/50 chance regardless. 
I am feeling slightly more sick in the day now and def worse just before bed. It's not too bad. Apparently the steroids can mask nausea. I am going with that theory for now as need to try and stay positive. I'm am constantly hungry but that's probably the steroids. Literally I eat and my stomach still feels empty. 
The steroids have kept the tiredness at bay as they give you more energy which is a bonus. 
I am still worried as I know that our treatment only has a 60% success rate and we were told that it may not work out next time. But obviously we hope that it will. 
We will keep on hoping. I am going to enjoy things as they are for now. If my world comes crashing down again then I know that I will have months of sadness again and will need to decide if we keep trying because having five losses doesn't bode well especially if treatment isn't working. So i need to make the most of my time now not knowing and pretending that everything is just fine &#127752; I really want it to be our time now. It's been three years of heartache and it's just not fair to go through the pain of miscarriage again and again. 
I want this so much


----------



## Sweetkat

Trying - I really hope it does work out for you this time. I am on my fifth pregnancy after DD and it's crazy. I never thought I would be pregnant this many times and still not have a second baby.

I think the problem with miscarriages is that modern medicine tries to give answers but it doesn't have them all. Aside from OH's fragmentation and my slightly elevated NK cells nothing else was found after months of tests. So statistically we shouldn't have had as many losses :(. So drs just don't know why. Well maybe those two things are the issue but nobody will know for sure.

I took a year out after loss 3 because it was shit and I don't know whether I will try again naturally or have IVf with PGs if this is another loss. All we can do is stay positive.

I have a friend who has been trying for 10 years and never been pregnant. She is considering IVF. At least we know we can get pregnant - just need to get a sticky one :)

RMCs has been the hardest thing I have ever been through. It's tough physically and it's tough emotionally BUT a rainbow is so worth it. Plus I would always wonder about what ifs if I don't carry on trying (even though at the moment it's not been successful so far).

And on a positive note a friend of mine had her second at 43 after 3 miscarriages. So it does happen all the time. And a dr told me (consultant) that for unknown reasons some couples create more abnormal embryos but statistically out of ten tries at least 4 embryos should be good.


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally agree sweetkat. I think sometimes they just don't have the answers. At my clinic I've had the most losses of anyone they have treated, but the only thing they can find is my blood clotting disorder, which yes obviously played a part but not totally. Plus ive had two further losses while ttc this baby while on treatment. I feel like screaming sometimes that how can we lose so many babies with no proper explanation but we will never get one. But yea I think more research is needed on rcm and the causes of it. 

I'm so hoping these are your rainbows ladies. You deserve them.


----------



## karoolia

Pregnancy and miscarriage are so misunderstood, even in the medical world. It makes sense why. I mean, which of us would consent to being part of a clinical trial while pregnant? I do wish that more effort was made after a miscarriage happens to figure out how and why. If someone's arm spontaneously broke, no doctor would say "well, if it happens twice more we can look into it, but for now let's assume it's a fluke". 

My aunt had 12 miscarriages and no living children. She was sent to a fertility clinic and they prescribed her clomid. All that did was lead to her conceiving and losing twins. She had no trouble getting pregnant, the challenge was in keeping the baby, but there was very little even suggested to her for that. She is in her 50s now so stopped trying quite a while ago, but I'm not sure if reproductive science has advanced much since then.


----------



## karoolia

I think I'm gearing up for my second miscarriage. Two days ago I felt so incredibly sick, but yesterday it faded and today I feel fine. My nipples don't hurt anymore and this morning I noticed brown discharge. I know brown means old blood and isn't a bad sign for most people, but that was my one and only sign that something was wrong last time. Today is going to be a rough day.

I guess do feel sick, but I'm thinking that is more from worry :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Are you ok karoolia? I'm crossing my fingers that it doesn't mean anything. Is there no where you could go to get checked out? A blood test?


----------



## xkirstyx

Massive hugs hunny. If you can I would go get checked to settle your mind xxxx


----------



## karoolia

No, the OB refuses to do anything before 10 weeks. I'm 7 today so I just have to wait it out. Either I miscarry or I don't. I just hate the thought of walking around for weeks thinking I'm pregnant when I'm not (again). 

I haven't called admittedly, but I went through this with the OB last time, he just said no repeatedly. My friend also sees him, she was in a car accident at 5 weeks and bled for a full week after and he still wouldn't see her until 10 weeks.


----------



## xkirstyx

what that's crazy!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's dreadful. What about a hospital? Could you get checked over in an accident and emergency where you are?


----------



## karoolia

Maybe. I'm going to wait and see how I feel. I know most doctors wouldn't worry about what I'm experiencing. A little bit of brown is nothing most of the time. It is just scaring me due to me last experience. I'm going to try to go on with my day and try to feel better. 

I really appreciate the support. I know you ladies know how I feel.


----------



## xkirstyx

I hope it's nothing. With me brown is very normal with my mc with started pink and got more redder and heavier x


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia so sorry you are worried. It could just be old blood or a small haematoma. Try not to worry - although I know it's hard :(

Re symptoms, they come and go. With my DD I felt fine for days at a time and she was fine :)

Hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to agree with sweetkat. Synptoms can come and go and not mean the worst. I totally understand why it would scare you though. Keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## karoolia

Thank you so much! 

I haven't had any more brown in the last few hours. Last night I was having a weird pain. It was sharp, on and off, but it was more towards my butt if that makes sense. There wasn't any pain in my abdominal area so it didn't concern me much. DH is thinking it could somehow be related to that. 

I think I am traumatized from my last miscarriage. Last time I had one day of pink/brown spotting at 9 weeks, similar to today, I woke up and noticed after going to the bathroom. It took 3 phone calls to convince them to give me a rhogam shot (I'm Rh - , DH is +). When I went in the nurse told me it was probably pointless because I had likely either miscarried or had never been pregnant to begin with (she then told me a story about woman who came in at 11 weeks just to find out there had never been a baby). This all really freaked me out so I requested a scan and they refused for another week. They did send me to get my HCG checked (but only because they said regardless of weeks if your HCG is too low they won't bother with a scan so that had me really nervous), but only did it once so I had no idea if it was rising or falling. Then finally went for the scan at 10 weeks and found out baby had died at 8 weeks. The whole thing was just terrible. 

I know a lot of you have had multiple miscarriages and probably worse experiences so I feel bad being so worked up, but it's hard to just let it go and not worry. Thank you for comforting me. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sweetkat

In the uk they don't give you anti D (I think rhogam must be similar) if you miscarry naturally before 12 weeks (they do if you have surgery or medical management). With my second miscarriage I begged for it and they said they can't give it to me because clinical guidelines don't recommend it. I started bleeding on Wed, went to the hospital on Thurs to give blood and confirm my blood group and they promised me they would give me the shot Friday (I am Rh- and we never checked what OH is). Anyway, on the Friday the dr who was supposed to give me the shot was out and another dr refused to give it. I tried to book an urgent appointment on the Friday and couldn't find a private dr to do it and by Sat it was too late. I was soooooo annoyed.


----------



## maryanne1987

It doesn't matter how many you have had karoolia. It doesn't mean you dont have a right to be worried and upset. Even one loss is heartbreaking and it changes you forever.


----------



## Sweetkat

I was worried even before miscarriages - I think everyone is. But obviously after having one or more it's even worse :(


----------



## karoolia

Does anyone else ever feel kind of cheated? Like the joy of pregnancy has been stolen, at least a little bit. I see my friends who are pregnant without trouble and I hear them talk about weird things that they experience, but they just brush it off as "just a weird pregnancy symptom". I'm glad they don't worry like I do, but there is a part of me that really wishes I could have the same relaxed feeling that they seem to have.


----------



## Sweetkat

I think it's dependent on the personality. Some people are naturally anxious. And also just because they are relaxed doesn't mean things can't go wrong! But yes, being pregnant after a loss is tough.

I am trying to be philosophical about it....

My friend was co confident she would have a baby she announced at work and to all her friends and family as soon as she found out. Just to have to tell everyone she miscarried 2 weeks later :(


----------



## maryanne1987

I would be lying if I said I didn't feel cheated. Because I've lost a daughter so late the worry of a loss seems to last so long and I'd love to experience a worry free pregnancy, but it just wasn't meant to be and so I try not to dwell.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne1987 said:


> I would be lying if I said I didn't feel cheated. Because I've lost a daughter so late the worry of a loss seems to last so long and I'd love to experience a worry free pregnancy, but it just wasn't meant to be and so I try not to dwell.

That's a good point. What has been has been. I'm trying hard to relax and keep moving forward.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My rainbow is going to be an angel very soon as s/he is ectopic. I'm totally devastated its only been 6 months since my twin boys passed away and I'm still grieving for them, I'm not sure how I'm going to cope with this as well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no xmissxzoiex, I'm so so sorry. Life is so unfair at times. I wish there was something I could do to make things better for you. Have you got people to support you and help you through this?


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no miss zoie I'm so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Zoie - so sorry for your loss :(. Big hugs xxxxx I hope you are ok physically.


----------



## karoolia

Oh Zoie, I'm so so so very sorry. I hope you have a good support network. I wish I could do or say something to help. All I can do is offer condolences and empathy. I have spent the day fearing the worst so a lot of the same thoughts and feelings have gone through my head, but I know an ectopic is a whole other story. I am so sorry you have to go through this. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## karoolia

So I had some more spotting this evening and decided to go to the emergency department. Fortunately everything was ok. Baby measured at 6 weeks 5 days. By my ovulation date I had counted 6 weeks 6 days so that seems good. Heartbeat was 128 bpm, which according to the doctor is good for that gestational age. 

He also told me that the OB I see is the best in the state. He agreed that the nurse who works with the OB can be mean and that it is frustrating that he won't see you until 10 weeks, but he said I should definitely stick with him because when it comes to everything else he is amazing. So that was good to hear.


----------



## Sweetkat

So glad everything is on track Karoolia, fantastic news :). I hope you are feeling better, although I know how hard it is to relax when you are constantly fearing the worse....


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad you went to get checked over karoolia. Saves you worrying for weeks. I'm so pleased all was well! It's fantastic news.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab news! X


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies. I was getting so anxious and upset last night that DH went to the hospital and chatted with the emergency doctor who was on. It turned out that he knew him well and the doctor was a really nice guy who said to bring me and that they would be ready when we got there (finally paid off to have a husband in training to be a doctor). 

They were so nice to me. Vastly different from my last experience. Things got really busy just as we were finishing up and we ended up waiting hours for the Rhogam (anti-D) they wanted to give me, but it was definitely worth it. 

I even have baby pictures! They aren't close up, but you can still see him/her!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm really kicking myself for not asking for a pic at my last scan. I was just so overwhelmed I totally forgot to ask!


----------



## karoolia

xkirstyx said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not asking for a pic at my last scan. I was just so overwhelmed I totally forgot to ask!

Oh, I didn't think to ask either. The Emerg doc was just really nice and brought them to me on his own. I was really happy because the tech who did the scan didn't let me see the screen at all.


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope you are all ok ladies. 8&4 here and wish I could be past 12 weeks and know that everything is ok.

Hope you all had a good weekend :)


----------



## Sweetkat

I have a shot of the screen which dr at the hospital made me take to calm me down and 2 pics from the last ultrasound. You can't see that much at this stage - at 12 weeks it already looks like a proper baby :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Tell me about it. It's dragging. Not even 6 weeks till Wednesday. I don't want to wish the pregnancy away and not enjoy it but I just can't wait to get past 19 weeks. 

Can I ask your opinion ladies. I'm having a wobble over when I've booked my scan. My scan at the moment is booked for a week Saturday when I will be 7+3. But now I'm so worried that I'm considering changing it to next sat when I will only be 6+3. But not sure if it's a good idea when in my last two pregnancies I've havent seen a heartbeat at week six and had a week or two of limbo. I know I couldn't deal with that again but I keep thinking the private clinic machines are better than the epu machines. If you were me what would you do?


----------



## xkirstyx

I would stick with 7 weeks hun unless you really need reassuring. The stress and worry of not seeing a heartbeat makes you feel 100 times worse. But I had my scan I was meant to be 7 weeks and baby was measuring exactly 6 weeks and seen heartbeat x


----------



## xkirstyx

I just want 1st tri to hurry up and be over. I can't wait for my 12week scan I know baby is doing good! All the spotting I get really stresses me out


----------



## Sweetkat

I went at 6&3 with second MMc - could tell from then it would be an MMc as baby measured week and a half behind.

Third MMC also went at 6&3 and there was a hb but first reaction at EPU was that baby measured 5 weeks. She then said 5&6. At 7 weeks it was 2 days behind and at 8 weeks I was told everything was perfect but that was trisomy 21 miscarriage. I have no idea whether the baby did measure a lot smaller because of trisomy 21 or whether that was a coincidence.

This time I went at 6&6 and measured 7&1.

It's so hard to know what to do. I am having a paranoid day today and convinced this is going to be another miscarriage :(

So hard being pregnant without knowing if there is a baby at the end of it :(


----------



## maryanne1987

All my babies measure behind at the start but catch up later so I'm thinking that's another reason to wait for the scan. I'm just having a wobble tonight and I'm thinking the worst. These next few weeks till the scan are going to be hard.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne, I measured 6+5 last night and could see a heartbeat, but if you are measuring behind a few days it might not be visible yet. I would probably stay with the slightly later date if I could stand it. I'm actually considering going for my 10 week scan closer to 11 weeks since I know my O date puts me a few days behind. I want to see a proper 10 week baby so I don't worry.


----------



## Sweetkat

Yes I think if at 6&3 you are measuring 6 weeks then even with transvaginal ultrasound they might not see HB yet.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I'm gong to wait. My last two children measured almost a week behind at my first scans, and I was told I'd likely miscarry both so I'm not going to put myself through that again. By 10-12 weeks both had caught up and then measured slightly ahead so waiting till 7+3 is a safer option. I'm just feeling really paranoid. A scan wouldn't change anything though i guess. If baby isn't sticking around the thats just the way it is. Ugh why is this so hard.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne totally understand how you feel. I am suffering from major paranoia and I am even considering going for a scan tomorrow, but I know that even if he scan is ok that's not a guarantee everything is ok :(

With my DD my first scan was 11&5 and I am exactly 3 weeks away from that - so I just need to get through roughly 20 days. Which seems impossibly long... and if it's another MMC I have got a long wait ahead before I can TTC again :(


----------



## maryanne1987

First tri is so hard after you have experienced a loss. I'm not even 6 weeks till Wednesday but it feels so much longer. Wish time would stop dragging. I have PTSD and I can feel the anxiety starting to kick in again, I've worked so hard to overcome it but at the moment I feel like I'm fighting a losing battle. 

Hope the next few weeks pass quickly for you Sweetkat. Is that your next scan or do you have one before that?


----------



## xkirstyx

Spotting again this morning also got booking in with midwife so I'll speak to her about It this afternoon. Can't wait to be out of 1st tri!


----------



## Sweetkat

I think I am going to go at 9 weeks (Wednesday this week) to give blood for panorama and for a scan, then go to early pregnancy unit at 10 weeks (in 9 days).

I don't have a date for my 11-12 week scan as I haven't booked it. Have had to cancel twice now so just too terrified to book it :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all is ok Kirsty? 

I know the feeling sweetkat. Should really book my midwife appointment but too scared too. Might wait till after my scan.


----------



## karoolia

I haven't booked my first scan yet either. It should be around 10 weeks so I really need to call soon, but I just hate the idea of having to show up if something has already gone wrong.

I'm sorry everyone is struggling with first tri. I'm glad I'm not alone in these feelings though. I had some more spotting yesterday and this morning. I'm trying to ignore it since it is probably a result of all the poking the other night when I went for the emergency scan. 

Kirsty I hope the midwife appointment goes well and that you can have any questions/concerns addressed. 

maryanne, I think you are right to wait for that scan. You wouldn't want to scare yourself unnecessarily by going a few days too early. 

sweetkat - I think you are doing great. I'm sure it doesn't seem that way, but you are getting through first tri and doing what you can to reassure yourself as you go. I don't think anyone would expect any more than that. I hope the next 20 days fly by for you (for everyone actually).


----------



## Sweetkat

I am keeping my fingers crossed that we are still all here past our 12 week mark and can keep each other company for the next 28 weeks or so. That would be fantastic :)

I knew from 3&2 (so nearly 6 weeks!) and time is draaaaaaagging :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty and Karoolia hope the spotting is nothing. My new motto in life is stay positive (I am trying anyway).


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that we are still all here past our 12 week mark and can keep each other company for the next 28 weeks or so. That would be fantastic :)
> 
> I knew from 3&2 (so nearly 6 weeks!) and time is draaaaaaagging :)

I knew from around then too (8DPO). At first I was excited to find out early, but now I keep feeling like I should be a week more than I am.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope that's spotting stops for you soon karoolia. 

Lovely hearing you sound so positive sweetkat. 

My bfp was a 7dpo squinter which was my earliest bfp ever. Probably why it's dragging. Although the early bfp has caused me enough worry. Some lovely ladies on another site convinced me it would be eptopic with a bfp that early.


----------



## Sweetkat

Well we didn't decide to try (or me) until day 15 of cycle. I ovulate on date 15-17 I think. BFP was 9 days after first unprotected sex lol. So it had to be 7-8-9 days post ovulation :)

So to be fair the wait has been since 31 May for me, even thought BFP wasn't until the 9th of June. It was 80-90% I would get pregnant because I always do.


----------



## maryanne1987

I temp so I know I ovulated day 17 and know for sure it was 7dpo. It was only a squinter though, anyone else looking at it probably would have called it a bfn. I just know what I'm looking for. Right I need to get my positive head on and try to stop worrying. I feel like I'm having such a negative affect on DH and the kids. Need to pull myself together a bit.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne they found a definite cause for your losses though didn't they? So I would have thought your chances are really good now.

Re me, fragmentation isn't treatable and causes miscarriages, so I am just hoping for the best but scared will be MMC round 4 :(

It is treatable with vitamins and such, but my OH's got worse with those... so actually zero treatment options left.


----------



## maryanne1987

Nope, no definite cause as I've had losses since I've started treatment. It's frustrating but they have checked everything and we still have no answers. I feel like there must be something though as we can't just be that unlucky. Nothing we can do but hope for a good outcome.


----------



## xkirstyx

Everything with the midwife went well. She's not concerned about the spotting but I've to phone hospital in the morning is I get it again when I wake up and see about getting another scan to give me peace of mind x


----------



## karoolia

Glad to hear Kirsty! I'm glad you can get a scan to give you peace of mind. 

Is your spotting all day or just sometimes? Mine seems to only really be happening in the morning.


----------



## xkirstyx

No mine is just in the morning as well then normally gone or just very light brown by lunch time x


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, we are basically also unexplained because the drs keep saying the fragmentation could or could not be the reason. But lots of studies saying it more than doubles risk.

Has your OH had tests? He could have very normal sperm parameters on a traditional sample and have fragmented DNA. I am obsessed :), but apparently in half of unexplained cases the man is to blame!

I guess all we can do is hope. It's a horrible 9 week wait, but here is to rainbows :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, it sounds like the spotting is nothing. Personally I never have any but miscarry and lots of women spot/ bleed and never miscarry.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks Hun. I've had it was all my pregnancies so not too worried. The bleeding with my miscarriage was totally different but at the end of the day it still scary to see it x


----------



## maryanne1987

xkirstyx said:


> Thanks Hun. I've had it was all my pregnancies so not too worried. The bleeding with my miscarriage was totally different but at the end of the day it still scary to see it x

I hope it stops for you soon Kirsty. You too karoolia. Even though you know it's normal it must still be scary. 

Yea he's had all the tests sweetkat. He's bloody mr perfect sperm :rofl: it's me that's broken.


----------



## Sweetkat

OH was within range on all the traditional sperm parameters and they don't test for fragmentition in all the places I went to (because it's only normally tested if there is repeat IVF failure). Anyway, on this very specific test turned out his sperm should actually make him infertile. I read that up to 30% of men suffer from it. The test itself is like £300-£500, so most people don't bother with it.

Anyway, in case it's of use to anyone.

Maryanne, you aren't broken. Modern medicine is what's broken!


----------



## karoolia

"Maryanne, you aren't broken. Modern medicine is what's broken!"

I couldn't agree with this more! I wish unexplained infertility wasn't a thing. My aunt told me that even in her 40s when she had pretty much given up on having a successful pregnancy she still desperately wanted to know what the problem was, but no one could figure it out. 

Sweetkat, I don't blame you for researching so much. I would do the same thing. I always feel like knowledge is power, even if sometimes it can cause a little more worry. It's good too to remind people that the man can also be where the problem lies. Not that it is his fault, but I know I automatically assumed that if we had a problem, it was on my end. It didn't even occur to me to think about DH. 

Kirsty, I hope the spotting stops. I'm glad you aren't too worried though. I'm not as concerned about mine now that I have had a scan. I haven't seen anymore today since that first trip to the bathroom this morning. Hoping maybe that was the last of it.


----------



## Sweetkat

Half the genetic material comes from the man, and the test for DNA fragmentation wasn't even available until 2005, and even now it's only routinely done for repeat IVF failure. To me that's just crazy! How can you test half a couple and stop???

Modern medicine is a joke basically. No cure for cancer or even an idea what causes it, heart attacks and strokes remain uncured, no treatment for dementia and of course repeated miscarriages are a mystery!


----------



## Sweetkat

I have hardly had MS today which worries me. I felt sick this morning but only slight nausea since :(


----------



## Sweetkat

I have a scan this morning. Convinced something is wrong, so I just had to go. I think about nothing else 24/7 :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with scan Hun.

I had a fresh red bleed last night and small clot. Turned to brown this morning. Phoning epu in 10min to try get booked in for scan


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty ours does a walk in service if you go early. Not sure whether it's the same everywhere. They are good about seeing me because I am recurrent miscarriage.

I hope you get seen today and that everything is ok. Also keeping fingers crossed re me but just have a bad feeling as hardly any MS :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat. I hope it goes ok. 

Hope your ok Kirsty and all goes ok at the epu. 

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Maryanne - I will update in about an hour and a half. My appointment is at 9.


----------



## xkirstyx

I wish we had a walk in! Normally got to wait another two days for scan


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, have you got a date for your scan?


----------



## xkirstyx

Not yet no x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty hope you get seen soon. Has the bleeding stopped now?


----------



## xkirstyx

It's brown since I woke up x


----------



## Sweetkat

All seems to be ok so far. Yolk sac gone and now amniotic sac and baby measuring 8&5 (although it measured ahead before and now measuring just under 50th centile). There is always something to worry about with scans. Heart rate 167 so that seems normal. 

Now need to decide whether to do panorama this week or wait until I get to 10 weeks (in 9 days).

Also, baby measured 95th centile and 88th centile and now unde 50 :(. Hope that's not a bad sign. So in short still worried :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Try not to worry sweetkat. You could go for another scan this afternoon and get a totally different set of measurements. It's so hard to measure accurately under 10 weeks. I'm sure your little one is doing great!


----------



## xkirstyx

Sounds like baby is doing fab right now sweetkat that's the main thing. I have never been told al that information we just get told if everything is ok or not! I think getting all that info would just stress me out. 
I'm still waiting on the nurse phoning me back. She's waiting on the dr coming in to find out if I can get scan today or tomorrow


----------



## Sweetkat

Thanks Kirsty. Don't give me any ideas lol - otherwise I will be running off for another scan :)

I think the dr was wrong, she even said she doesn't specialise in foetal medicine. She couldn't see yolk sac but it says it's often not seen from 14 weeks. So way too early for it to go???


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty fingers crossed you get a scan today :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I think placenta kicks in around 10 weeks I'm not sure. I wounder if mine will still be there. I'll keep a look out if I get my scan and let you know


----------



## xkirstyx

Sweetkat it makes total sense!!! You went because of lack of ms yeah? Obv that's happened because placenta has took over!!! Stop worrying mrs!


----------



## xkirstyx

So I've no go and see the consultant tomorrow and 10.30 and she wants to hopefully scan me herself and see what's going on. There is a chance I won't get a scan if she's called away for an emergency but fingers crossed I do. She was going to get me in today but there is more chance I get a scan tomorrow than today


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, fab news re scan tomorrow. 

Re me, the woman who scanned me just didn't inspire me with confidence. I should have asked her to get a second dr for a second opinion. Never mind. Lives and learns. It's not going to change the outcome anyway - and at least I know the pregnancy is progressing at the moment.


----------



## xkirstyx

We just need to take it a day at a time. Right now your baby has a lovely heartbeat and that's the main thing xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Kirsty i hope things go ok for you tomorrow. Will be crossing my fingers for you. 

Sweetkat I hope your feeling a little less anxious now. 

Hope everyone else is ok too? 

I'm off to the doctors to get a referral to the antenatal metal health team. They have a great specialist midwife who is also a councillor so she will give me a few coping strategies to help me with this anxiety.


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat, I'm glad your scan went well! Try not to worry about the measurement. When they scanned me they had several different measurements. They went with the larger one, but it worried me too at first. 

Kirsty - I'm glad they could book you in. I hope everything goes well. I'm sorry you had more bleeding. 

Maryanne - a midwife/councillor sounds like a great idea. DH suggested I talk to someone about my worries re pregnancy, but I just feel like most wouldn't really understand the specific feelings and why they come up.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am feeling majorly paranoid. I am almost exactly a week behind where I was on my last loss (9 weeks tomorrow and last loss baby measured 10 weeks, discovered at 10&2). Really worried this is going to be another loss at the same time :(


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat said:


> I am feeling majorly paranoid. I am almost exactly a week behind where I was on my last loss (9 weeks tomorrow and last loss baby measured 10 weeks, discovered at 10&2). Really worried this is going to be another loss at the same time :(

It's nerve wracking when that milestone approaches isn't it? I lost my baby at 8 weeks (discovered at 10 weeks). I'm 7+3 right now. I think that is why I panicked when I saw the spotting on Saturday. 

All you can do is try to stay positive and keep on going. :hugs:


----------



## Sweetkat

It is very hard. Yesterday was also the date of my first loss (went in at 8&5 and baby measured 8 weeks and no heartbeat). Well I am past that now but another week to go until I get past 10 weeks.

I think I am going to give blood for panorama tomorrow and they will also scan me. Although it says from 9 weeks so I hope it's not too early.


----------



## Sweetkat

If it makes sense then the pregnancy doesn't feel real. Sort of like I am going through the motions and going to scans, but can't actually imagine a baby at the end of it. All I keep thinking is I will need surgery now because I am far along and then I will need a month off, then I can go for my IVF consultation and then I can start a 6 month IVF process. With my first pregnancy of course I knew I was pregnant and I would have a baby. Now I just don't know anything any more :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Milestones are so hard. I go to pieces at everyone one. Especially 19 weeks. Stay strong sweetkat. Things will get easier


----------



## Sweetkat

I am booked in for panorama testing tomorrow - won't get the results for 7-14 days though. I will also have a scan as part of the test.... at least if I miscarry again I will know it was because of chromosomal anomalies.

Not feeling positive :(. My parents are even saying I have to stay positive.

Next step after this will be IVF with genetic testing - no way am I trying naturally if this fails :(


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm getting so nervous for tomorrow. I've been in tears twice tonight thinking of the worst


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope your ok Kirsty. Will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you x


----------



## karoolia

Thinking of your kirsty! I was in tears before my scan too. It's hard to hope for the best when we have all had losses, but lots of ladies have spotting or bleeding and go on to have healthy babies. I'll be keeping all my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, my guess is that it's either an irritated cervix or a small hematoma. Please update us after the scan.

I will be thinking of you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a good outcome.

I have not cried before scans but i am always asking if there is a heartbeat and if it's normal
as soon as they start....


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah I'm thinking a sch I had a big one with my first with a lot of bleeding. Or just a been from when my period would of been due that also happened with all my pregnancies. I'm just trying to stay positive but I always go in expecting the worst in the hope that if it is I'm ready for bad news if that makes sense


----------



## maryanne1987

I do the same Kirsty. To some it doesn't make sense but it does to me. I'm sure we will be hearing good news from you tomorrow though. 

I don't feel pregnant today. I don't know why but I can't shake this feeling and I've never been wrong before.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fingers crossed you have full blown sickness tomorrow and everything is ok xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I hardly felt pregnant yesterday and now it's 5am and I am awake because feel sick.

I always go in expecting the worse, because MMC1 and MMC3 are so fresh in my mind when I went in and told no heartbeat. With MMC2 it was slow heartbeat for 2 weeks. It's so hard to forget that :(

On a positive note, every time I see a dr this pregnancy they say every pregnancy is different, this is a new pregnancy. So fingers crossed for all of us for good news and healthy babies :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for today Kirsty.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty good luck! Let us know how it went.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you I'll update as soon as I'm back home. I go at 10.30 x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty hope scan went well. 

I gave blood for panorama and they did a scan. So the woman yesterday was totally out - baby is 75th percentile and the yolk sac is there! Heartbeat 167.

I asked if same thing could happen as last time where everything looks fine at 9 weeks and no heartbeat at 10 weeks. She said it could but I should stay positive and she thinks I will be fine.

Now 7-14 days wait for panorama results. I also asked to know the sex of the baby :)

Maryanne, Karoolia, how are you today?


----------



## xkirstyx

Baby is good. Just having lunch then I'll fill you in x


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so pleased Kirsty! 

Glad all went well sweetkat! 

Yes I'm good thank you. My anxiety got the better of me and I changed my scan to Saturday. 3 days to go! I couldn't carry on the way I was. I've been barely functioning and in tears all the time. Hope this will help a little.


----------



## xkirstyx

So here is my little monkey nut lol. Baby is doing great! Was lying by in a very awkward position so really hard to get a proper look and couldn't get real measurements but from what we could see baby is 8w4d so two days behind what I thought instead of 7 I got last time. So I'm soooo happy about that! We even got to hear the heartbeat :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: we could see a bleed behind the baby but is just old blood now so the dr isn't worried at all and fingers crossed if I bleed again it should just be old blood now. It was the dr herself who scanned me and she's very happy with everything and wasn't worried about not getting measurements since I'll be back in about 3 weeks for my 12 week scan x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1617.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetkat

So glad scan went well :) Kirsty. Fantastic news :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I had a huge panic attack before I left. I'm so glad everything is ok and I can try relax


----------



## karoolia

So glad to hear Kirsty! It must have been wonderful to hear the heartbeat! 

You guys are all hours ahead of me. I just got to work. 
Last night I was worrying again about the baby because my sickness went away, but then it came back just as I was going to bed. Felt icky again this morning after showering, but alright now. I have a super busy day so I'm hoping I can manage everything I have to do. I am running back and forth between my office job and my job working with kids. I have 3 different Girl Scout sessions today (I'm paid to do Girl Scouts with kids who don't have troops to go to so I do after school programs, summer camps, etc). It's normally fun working with the kids, but on days I feel sick it is much easier to just hide out in my office. Of course if I don't feel sick I'll worry haha.


----------



## xkirstyx

The heartbeat was the best sound ever, I've never heard it before 16 weeks! 
My sickness comes and goes. I can have days where I feel great and it makes me worry then days like today where it's soooo bad and I have it from the min I wake up. This pregnancy is definitely the worst for sickness/nausea


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you Kirsty! Hope you feel better now. 

So now I feel like an idiot. Panicked, changed my scan date and now all my symptoms have returned full force. I can't change it again so looks like I'm stuck with Saturday. Oh well. Be nice to see baby, even if it is early.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I think nothing beats a scan for reassurance. I held out until 6&6 this time, but I think anything over 6 weeks is good. They can measure the baby and check heart beat, measure yolk sac and also tell if any hematomas. Well that was mine anyway :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks sweetkat. I know after my other early scans that might not see a heartbeat, I'm ok with that, as long as it's not another molar or eptopic. For now baby being in the right place will calm my nerves. These next few days will drag!


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I am keeping everything crossed for you. The days do drag, today has been sooooo long especially as I woke up at 4.30am feeling sick and been up ever since.

Crazy woman that I am I went for a scan today and yesterday! I swear I would go again tomorrow if I could (but I would literally bankrupt myself if I kept going all the time :). It does make me feel better for the day though.


----------



## maryanne1987

If I had the money I'd be the same. But scans at our fertility clinic are just too expensive, usually around the £150 mark, and the scan clinics locally won't see you till 8 weeks and even they charge at least £60 a time so that's all that stops me. I still could use the epu but I know that will trigger my PTSD and I've worked too hard to overcome it so it's best I stay away.


----------



## Sweetkat

The place I go to charges £100, which is a lot but definitely worth it for me. I also sometimes go to the EPU as they have my history, but they sometimes cause more worry than give reassurance (like the yolk sac thing!!!) a a measuring the heart rate to be slow. So then I run off to the private place for a rescan....


----------



## xkirstyx

Is that like a babybond you go to sweetkat? It is a lot of money but with the losses you have had it's totally worth it!


----------



## maryanne1987

I 100% would have more I had the money. We just don't have it to spare at the moment. I'm going to have a scan on the weekend, then at 8 weeks and then the antenatal clinic will take over at ten weeks. We have a little extra for if I should need a rescan but we do need to be careful with money till DH starts his new job, on a pretty tight budget till then.


----------



## Carybear

Hi all! May I join? EDD is March 22. We've been trying for seven years. We got pregnant twice and both ended in MC. One at six weeks and one at nine. This time feels different. I have a ton of discharge. Is that normal? I didn't have that with either of the last two pregnancies.

Wishing everyone a happy Thursday and sticky beans.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome! So sorry to hear of your struggle. It took us 7 years to have my daughter. Crossing my fingers this is your rainbow. 

Yes lots of discharge is normal, try not to worry.


----------



## Sweetkat

Mine is just a local place. The sonographers there are really good.

I am going to try to keep away from scans until I get my panorama results back - should be around - 10 days.

Been up since 4.30 again feeling really sick :(. TMI - always throw up bile in the morning. Yuck :(... anyway, had sth to eat but still feel sick...

This is going to be a long day of feeling rough. Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been up since 5 feeling sick. I didn't sleep well at all. Roll on bed time haha going to be a long day!


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty you have my sympathy. It's 8am and the nausea is baaaad :(

I have been waking up 4.30-5 for most days last couple of weeks. I can remember it was the same with my DD. My head feels funny too, exactly like it does with a bad hangover.

Sending OH to the shop to get chocolate croissants and orange juice :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm feel ok ish today. I'm not going to panic though as this happened the other day and then it came back full force. The bloat is getting pretty bad though. Struggled to do up my jeans today. 2 days till scan. On a countdown now.


----------



## Carybear

So sorry to hear about the sickness! 

I have felt just off the last couple of days and had mild cramping since last Wednesday. Last night was the first without any cramping. I took another test this morning and the line was definitely darker. 

I have my pregnancy confirmation appointment today but no scan for another 2-3 weeks


----------



## karoolia

Hi Carybear! Welcome! I'm sorry about your losses. Hopefully this will be your rainbow. 

I woke up feeling perfectly fine this morning.First day in while where I didn't feel sick. My nipples are extra sensitive though so at least I have a symptom to obsessive over. I'm assuming the sick feeling will return. I felt good most of yesterday too, but from time to time it still hit me. Otherwise not much else to report. 

Maryanne - exciting that your scan is just two days away!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the time passes quickly for you careybear. 

My sickness goes and then comes back karoolia. It panicked me at first but it's happened a good few times now. Felt ok this morning but feel bloated and sick now. 

I know! I'm not sure wether to be excited or nervous.


----------



## karoolia

I think it is perfectly acceptable to be excited AND nervous. I know I will be. Make sure you update us!


----------



## maryanne1987

Is it. Wish i could settle on just one emotion. I'm up and down like a rollacoater. One minute I'm telling DH how how excited I am and the next I'm crying that I'm sure something is wrong. I feel sorry for the poor man.


----------



## Sweetkat

I don't want to come crashing down so I am not letting myself get excited until after the chromosome test comes back as normal. 6-13 days left until my results are back.


----------



## Sweetkat

Woke up feeling sick and going to bed feeling sick. It's not awful, I can function as long as I constantly eat, but it's constant :(. The worst time is waking up having not eaten and having that wave of nausea hit you.

Hope you are all ok ladies. 

Carybear, welcome.
Maryanne, not long until your scan, hope your anxiety is ok.
Karoolia, hope all well :)
Kirsty, hope you are still reassured post scan :)

Xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been the same all day! I feel horrible!


----------



## karoolia

I haven't felt sick today. Some mild queasiness, but nothing that has slowed me down.

Sorry you aren't feeling well sweetkat, but if you're anything like me you find symptoms reassuring so that's a good thing!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry your feeling unwell sweetkat. Hopefully it's a good sign for you. One day closer to your results x


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you ladies, nausea much better today. One day closer to results day....

Hope everyone is ok and have a nice day :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm good just sight nausea just now. 

Just a day at a time sweetkat your results will be here before you know it.


----------



## xkirstyx

12 week scan date came though. 15th Aug, feels like ages away!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok ish  today as well. I'm surprised as with the scan being tomorrow I'd thought I'd be a bag of nerves by now but I'm oddly very calm. 

Another day closer to your results sweetkat. 

That's great you got your scan date Kirsty. I'm looking forward to getting mine after I book in with the midwife. 1 week till booking in.


----------



## karoolia

Great that you have your scan date kirsty! I know it is hard to wait when it feels so far away. It will get here though. That's sort of why I have held off calling. It doesn't feel quite so far away when I'm not staring at an appointment on the calendar. 

Maryanne, I can't wait to hear how your scan goes! Hopefully it will be perfect.


----------



## Trying4first1

Hi Ladies 
Sorry I haven't replied. It's been a rough few days. 
Again I will be leaving another thread :cry: 
Had a scan this morning as I couldn't wait until Wednesday. My lack of symptoms have tipped me off again and my instincts were correct. 
Baby hasn't grown in the last week and haeartbeat is really slow. Going back next week to check all has ended so I can take the misoprosotol. 
So gutted that the treatment hasn't worked for us. 5 Miscarriages now ....
We are not ready to give up. I h e emailed my doctor and asked what our chances are now. 
We can't give up after just one lot of failed treatment. We said we would give it another couple of goes before exploring other options


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry trying :cry: xxx:hugs:


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry trying. I wish I could do something or say something to ease the pain. I hope your rainbow is right around the corner. 

Will be thinking of you. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Trying I'm so so sorry. I wish I could do something to help you through this. I'm praying you get your rainbow very soon, you deserve it so much. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Sweetkat

I am so sorry trying. Big hugs and I hope your rainbow is very close.

I am sure it will happen naturally but did anyone ever suggest IVF with PGD? That's what the consultant suggested to us (although he said that the chances are higher trying naturally).

Hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne I am keeping everything crossed for your scan tomorrow and I hope it's perfect :). Please update us after, we will all be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you sweetkat, that means a lot. Nerves are starting to set in now. Be glad when it's over xx


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck Hun! What times it at?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you. 10.55. Wish I'd booked it earlier so I didn't have to wait around in the morning. I've been so calm all day but I feel sick with worry now xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne I am really praying everything goes well and we are all still here past 12 weeks with good news. 

Every day is hard and I think about nothing else all day every day. When I am not pregnant I want to try. When i am trying i am scared it will be bad news.... Better to try and risk it, than have anxiety over not trying and the clock ticking away.

Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies xx 
Sweetkat IVF won't be for us because as far as we are aware, our embryos are normal genetically. It's my body that is attacking them. It sees them as a foreign body. 
The only thing I am now concerned about is that DH has never had a sperm test. They said it's unlikely that it is a cause. 
Would DNA fragment cause my babies to stop growing at the same stage each time? I am unsure of what to think as the baby we had tested was genetically normal.


----------



## Sweetkat

Trying, my second MMC was exactly like yours. Smaller baby from the start and then slow growth. The yolk sac was enlarged and the growth was slow and they said to me that was a classic sign of chromosome issues. So it could be that not all the babies are chromosomally normal (we only had 3rd one tested but all the drs said it was also cause for second one).

I think there is definitely no harm in having sperm DNA fragmentation tested because 30% of men have it apparently! 

You could also have different causes for each miscarriage??? Some could be bad lack, some could be because of immune issues and some could be because of sperm??? Anyway, nobody ever gave me definitive answers. They just said bad luck/ sperm/ NK cells/ we don't know. 

I hope you find an answer or answers soon!


https://www.simply-fertility.com/ne...rent-miscarriage-and-unexplained-infertility/

Sperm DNA fragmentation linked to miscarriages - link above.


----------



## flou

Hi ladies can I join I'm currently just over 5 weeks pg with my second rainbow. I think I am due 22nd March. Which is 5 days before DS' 3rd birthday. I actually feel really guilty that I due near his birthday. We managed to catch first month trying which caught us both by surprise as it wasn't easy to conceive DS. It took us 19 months to conceive my first pregnancy, 11 months the second and 7 with DS. So even though knew it could happen I didn't expect it to.

Good luck to all the ladies having scans soon. I remember being anxious before every scan and appointment when I was pg with DS. I think it will be the same this time round. Once you have had losses it changes everything. I hope we all have a h&h next 8-9 months!


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome and congratulations! 

Good luck with the scan this morning maryanne xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Welcome Flou. 

Maryanne, hope scan went well :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good and bad news. We are are expecting twins. One measures at 6w3d with a strong heartbeat, the second measures 5w with no heartbeat. There's a tiny chance it will catch up but it's very very unlikely. Happy and sad both at the same time.


----------



## xkirstyx

Massive hugs hunny. What a crazy set of emotions you must have right now! 
I'm so glad the other baby is doing good though. When's your next scan?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Kirsty. I don't know how to feel to be honest. I'm grateful baby one is ok but I'm broken hearted at the same time. Next scan in two weeks to see if baby has caught up but they have warned me it's only a 0.3 chance.


----------



## karoolia

Wow, Maryanne, I'm not sure what to think! I'm sure you are on an emotional rollercoaster right now. I'm so glad one baby is doing so well! I'm sorry the second baby is behind. You said your babies often measure behind though, right? Maybe there is a chance this baby could catch up. I'm hoping for you!

Did you suspect twins at all?


----------



## maryanne1987

Right from the 7dpo bfp. I've carried two sets of angel twins and my daughter was a twin and one stopped developing at 7-8 weeks so I had a strong feeling. I kind of don't want to give up hope but a 0.3 chance is tiny. My heads all over the place now. I don't want to come across ungrateful for a healthy baby, I'm so happy baby one is doing so well, I'm just so sad that the other most likely won't make it :(


----------



## karoolia

I completely understand. I've never had twins, but I know I would already be grieving over one of them while also kicking myself for not celebrating the healthy one enough. But then if I switched gears to celebrate I would feel guilty for not grieving. I think it is a very emotionally complicated situation. No wrong way to feel. I say remain hopeful, you never know what will happen.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's exactly it. I'm not sure how I should act. Two more weeks till next scan. Feels like forever. 

Hope everyone else is well today?


----------



## xkirstyx

That two weeks is the worst! My scan with my daughter there was no heartbeat at 6 weeks and it was a long hard emotional time. Xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne I am so sorry that the scan was not more reassuring :(. As all your babies measured behind there is every chance this little one will catch up. And the good news is one baby is on track - that's fantastic :)

I hope the next two weeks fly by and you get reassuring news. I am on a two week countdown myself (well 7-14 days starting last Wednesday). So let's wait together :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks everyone. You have all been so lovely. I really appreciate it. 

Hope the time flys by to all of our scans.


----------



## flou

:hugs: Maryanne. I am so sorry one of your little ones is behind and I hope they catch up! I am glad your other baby is on track. I wish the scan could have given you more reassurance, hopefully the next one will.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks flou. And welcome. Sorry I missed your post earlier. My head was all over the place.


----------



## Carybear

So sorry Maryanne. Praying for your second little one. 

Four days after my missed period my hcg was 407. I go Monday to test again to see if numbers are doubling. 

Waiting on progesterone numbers and blood type


----------



## Sweetkat

Carybear, good luck with your numbers. Fingers crossed.

Maryanne, hope you are not feeling too anxious.

Re me, had a fun day pretending to be drinking at my friend's yesterday. It was actually a play date but all the mums were having a couple of drinks... I hope nobody suspected anything. I put the glass to my lips and pored the contents out in the bathroom when nobody was looking :)

My MS was very mild yesterday so that worried me :(. But I feel a bit sick now so hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## Trying4first1

Sweetkat said:


> Trying, my second MMC was exactly like yours. Smaller baby from the start and then slow growth. The yolk sac was enlarged and the growth was slow and they said to me that was a classic sign of chromosome issues. So it could be that not all the babies are chromosomally normal (we only had 3rd one tested but all the drs said it was also cause for second one).
> 
> I think there is definitely no harm in having sperm DNA fragmentation tested because 30% of men have it apparently!
> 
> You could also have different causes for each miscarriage??? Some could be bad lack, some could be because of immune issues and some could be because of sperm??? Anyway, nobody ever gave me definitive answers. They just said bad luck/ sperm/ NK cells/ we don't know.
> 
> I hope you find an answer or answers soon!
> 
> 
> https://www.simply-fertility.com/ne...rent-miscarriage-and-unexplained-infertility/
> 
> Sperm DNA fragmentation linked to miscarriages - link above.

It's strange because it's my second MC that was like this. Last one also stopped developing at this time but the heart stopped much quicker. 
I think it must be worth us getting it done as it is now a concern. Weird how 3 have now stopped at the same gestation. I can't get through that 6th week. 
I just don't think we will ever get a definate answer. It could be multifactorial. 
Feels like the chance of motherhood is slipping through my fingers. Feel so helpless and hopeless. Yet we still have that fight in us. 

To make things worse my MS now feels worse and I feel like crap. This is so cruel. 

Maryanne. So glad the scan went well! What a mix of emotions you must be feeling though :hugs:


----------



## karoolia

Trying I'm really sorry about the MS. The last thing you want after bad news is a symptom like that. I hope it clears up soon. 

I hope some more testing can be done for you. It seems a little too coincidental that three would end at the same gestation.


----------



## xkirstyx

I hated that when I had my mc. All my symptoms didn't start till the day after I lost the baby and lasted a couple of days. Makes it so much harder to deal with. Massive hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Trying4first1

Thanks ladies. I hope it clears up soon too. Feeling so fed up with it. now. Want this to be over. 
Really wish we went and the heartbeat was already gone as this would have been dealt with already. Such a shame they won't give you the medication if one is present even though it is 100% going to be a miscarriage. 
Hoping the next few days go quickly. 
I am signing out now. Good luck everyone and keep positive &#127752; Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Trying I'm so sorry with what your having to go through. Thinking of you xx

Hope everyone else is doing well today and having a nice weekend x


----------



## Sweetkat

Trying, I am very sorry you have to go through this :(. I hope you find answers and can try again very soon. 

I am ok here, although very little nausea and that worries me, especially as I am 5 days away from the time I found out about the miscarriage in my last pregnancy. I would go for a scan tomorrow, but as I have already done the panorama testing and that could come back as early as Wednesday I guess there is no point going for a scan.


----------



## karoolia

I had pretty bad nausea yesterday after two nausea free days. Today I'm feeling good again. A little queasy, but nothing that is causing me any trouble. I guess it really does come and go. 

8 weeks today, assuming all is well still.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah 8 weeks is when mine started to come and go x


----------



## Sweetkat

I am slowly edging to 10 weeks (on Wednesday) but just paranoid reduction in nausea is for a bad reason. But trying to stay positive. I do feel queasy, just not as much as before....


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your results come back quickly sweetkat, 

Congrats on 8 weeks karoolia. In my last pregnancy I didn't have hg I just had normal sickness and by 8 weeks it had stopped being an everyday thing. Think things improve as the placenta starts to do more and slowly takes over.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thanks Maryanne. It's the first time I have done panorama, I had a D&C last time as was past 8 weeks and they wouldn't let me take the medication. And as the testing then showed Trisomy 21 I thought I would do the panorama to know earlier and with more certainty than the 12 week scan....


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully it should help put your mind at rest. I'm crossing my fingers tightly for you. We considered it but there's no where locally that does it and then DH had to change jobs so it was a no go. All my American friends have it though, it's such a shame it's not available easily in this country.


----------



## Sweetkat

The reason it takes so long is because the blood is sent off to the states for testing. I would never normally have done it, but with my history I just couldn't not... Anyway, if it's bad news I will at least know why :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Only two of our babies have ever been tested at that was our daughter we lost at 19 weeks and a baby we lost at 9 weeks but all came back normal. It was just odd that most of our baby's stop developing around that week. I think if we have another loss at that point by we will 100% do it in the following pregnancy. I'm so hoping this baby is your rainbow sweetkat.


----------



## xkirstyx

I don't think I can stop worrying about this baby until I start feeling movement. I've no signs there is any prob yet I still worry. Driving myself mad!


----------



## flou

I'm finding that my queasy feelings have come and go all the time throughout this pregnancy so far, but its still early days. The fatigue is really bad this pregnancy. I have never had it this bad with the other pregnancies. My boobs are so sore! And I am so gassy! Which DS finds funny. I will be 6 weeks on Thursday and both my miscarriages happened then so I will feel a little better after. But its just so nerve wracking. 

Good luck with the testing sweetkat. I hope the wait isn't too long for the results.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you for your supoort ladies. My MS is gone and paranoia is through the roof, so I am having a scan this morning. Last loss was 10&2 and am 9&5 and just sooooo worried. I will update after. Scan isn't until 9.30 (so in an hour and a half).


----------



## xkirstyx

Urgh I had another small bleed again last night. Guess it's the rest of the blood that's behind the baby. It's clear now and no cramping and feeling really sick so I'm trying not to worry about it


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat. Thinking of you. 

Sorry about the bleed Kirsty. Hope your ok? I'm just waiting for the spotting to start. They said I should have a bit. Wish it would just hurry up and start. Every day it doesn't happen it gives more more hope for baby 2 and I know I'm gonna end up heartbroken.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, the spotting must be old blood.

Maryanne, so what happens normally? Do you have bleeding with second baby if sth does turn out to be wrong?? With my DD at 12 weeks they saw a bleed and said it could have been a twin (but I don't know why they said that). This time they also looked for a second pregnancy as I ovulated twice (from both sides I think).

Re me - panic over for now. Baby measuring 10 weeks and all looks normal and heartbeat of 154 (I asked the woman if it's too slow but she said normal). Although the charts online say this heart rate is 5th percentile, but I just can't worry about that now until I get my panorama stuff back.

I have to say that every time I go for a scan sth worries me. Last time yolk S a measured 5.4 (now 5 days later it's 5mm). Now the heart rate measures slow, but at another place they told me heart rate shouldn't be measured trans- vaginally as it's not accurate, and she did measure it transvaginally.

I have no idea why I don't feel sick?! Now I have the heart rate to worry about and about the panorama results. I wish they would hurry up!


----------



## maryanne1987

It could go a few ways. I could spot for a few days, the body could reabsorb baby 2 or of course it could carry on developing and either become viable or stop developing later on. I just hope baby isn't viable that my body deals with it soon. I don't want it dragging out. Being in limbo is the hardest. 

Glad your scan went ok. Could your lack of sickness just because your coming towards the end of first tri? When I was training as a doula we were always taught morning sickness can fade from week 10 onwards. I'm having barely any sickness at the moment at all. Just odd moments here and there. Hoping your results come back quickly and give you some reassurance.


----------



## xkirstyx

The bleed was watery pink. I'm guessing it's the rest of the blood from behind baby. Was totally cleared up by this morning.


Glad scan went well. I'm not getting a lot of sickness now so I wouldn't worry about it xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello everyone :). Hope you are all ok. It's raining here and sooooo miserable. 

I go to the EPU and to the private scanning place so much that all the drs and the nurses recognise me in both places.... I said I am so anxious I can't help having extra scans and everyone I have seen so far has been really nice...

I have had 5 scans so far this pregnancy and I might go again in a few days....

The scan today was really weird. I said can you see a heartbeat and she was looking for a whole minute and not saying a word so I thought it was bad news and then she said I will tell you when I can tell.... stressful!


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty I'm sorry about the bleed. I'm glad it cleared up. As worrisome as I'm sure it is, I hope it helps that you know the source. 

Sweetkat, I'm glad your scan went well. I wouldn't worry about that heartbeat. I think that sounds like normal range. I'm sorry you are so nervous. I get it though. I am too. 

I'm 8 weeks now. My last baby died at 8 weeks, but I didn't find out until my scan at 10 weeks. I'm now dreading these next few weeks and that 10 week scan. I still haven't booked the appointment because I'm dreading going back. I want the scan of course, but I think I'm just scared it will be the same thing all over again. MS is strong again today though so at least there is that reassuring me.


----------



## Sweetkat

I think I will relax a bit after 12 weeks.

Karoolia, yes the weeks around MMC dates are hard. I am now past dates for MMC 1 and 2 but still a few days away from when I found out about the 3rd one. Baby measured 10 weeks and no hb. Today baby also measures 10 weeks with a hb. So I am sort of almost past it, but not quite (as I found out at 10&2 and that's not until Friday).


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope these weeks pass quickly for you karoolia. Dates where previous losses have happened are the hardest times to get through. 

Another day close to your results sweetkat!


----------



## xkirstyx

It's tooooo hot here in Scotland today. I've been hiding inside. Not used to this kind of heat here!


----------



## karoolia

We're actually having a cooler day here. Gave me a reason to wear my comfy pants. 

I've had some more brown spotting today. It has been off and on since that first day it happened, but more today than usual. I'm trying not to let it worry me since we did see baby a little over a week ago and everything was ok then.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's hot here too. It's weird as it was so cold yesterday so my body is struggling with the changeable weather. 

Hope the sporting stops soon for you karoolia.


----------



## karoolia

I'm starting to think it isn't going to stop just carry on off and on. It has never been much. Just when I wipe. Some days I notice it a couple of times, other days not at all. I haven't called the doctor about it though because my scan reassured me and it hasn't been bad. It's just frustrating and every time I wonder if it will lead to more.


----------



## xkirstyx

I've had a lot of spotting like that as well hun. If it's brown I don't worry. I just keep an eye on it turning red x


----------



## maryanne1987

I can imagine it's not the nicest thing to live with. I'm afraid every time I use the bathroom in case I've started spotting. How long will it be to your next scan karoolia?


----------



## karoolia

I actually still need to make the appointment so it will depend on what is available, but should be around Aug. 7th or so. I plan to call tomorrow to get it booked.


----------



## maryanne1987

Very soon then! 

Has anyone booked in with the midwife yet, my appointment has come around fast, it's next week.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies, I recognized a couple names here.
I have been reading along over the last couple weeks afraid to join in just in case this is all in my head, but today we had a dating ultrasound and it is official. We are pregnant.

A bit about me. I have had two losses in the last year. My first was around 22 weeks after a successful IVF cycle. The second was shortly after a positive test after a FET around 5 weeks.

I am terrified, grateful, hungry, tired and nauseous.
Happy and healthy nine months everyone.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome myshelsong. Congratulations on your bfp. Glad your ultrasound went well.


----------



## flou

Congratulations myshel! I hope you have a happy & healthy 9 months.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations and welcome myshel x


----------



## Sweetkat

Welcome Myshelsong :). I recognise your name from some of her other threads.

Hope this is your rainbow - happy and healthy nine months.

How is everyone else? My MS is back, so it didn't go for long...


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been totally stressing! Sickness was gone, any streching and cramps gone. Like I feel nothing at all. Nausea is back now. I need to try and chill out! 3 weeks today till scan!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok. Very few symptoms today for me. It's worrying me but then I know they could return full force by later. I'm very tempted to book a scan this weekend but we can't really afford it and already have one booked for the weekend after. It's a lovely day though, kids are in the pool playing so I'm sat snuggled on a sun lounger under a parasol with my youngest.


----------



## Sweetkat

I felt nothing for 2 days which worried me, but have been feeling sick all day now :(

I have asked for a referral for a 12 week scan which should come through in a week. By then I should have panorama results back.... tomorrow is a week since
I gave blood, so I am very hopeful I get them back before the end of the week.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm always glad you you say the same as me sweetkat since we are both at the same stage!


----------



## Sweetkat

My test results are expected today, tomorrow or the day after at the latest. Fingers crossed they come back today maybe :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for the results! Hope they don't keep you waiting long for then.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope you're not waiting too much longer for your results Hun.


----------



## karoolia

Welcome Myshelsong! I hope this is your beautiful rainbow baby. I'm sorry about your previous losses. How far along are you? Also I see you are in Ontario! I love seeing fellow Canadians on here. We're in the US for another year, but are from Canada and hope to be moving back next July. 

Sweetkat I hope your results come in soon! Waiting for things like that is so difficult!


----------



## Sweetkat

No sign of results as yet. I called them and they said they might be in this evening and otherwise they will call me when they get them back...

It is difficult because if they come in as high risk then that's going to be awful.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck on the tests sweetkat. I hate waiting!

I am 6w5d now so really close to a couple of you.

My fertility doctor is submitting my request to a high risk clinic, so hopefully I will be transferred to that before 16 weeks.
We plan on doing the harmony test asap.
My MS or nausea has kicked my butt these last few days. Trying to nibble in an apple throughout the day and snack on arrow root cookies. So far so good ... haven't fully been sick yet but very close. But I am exhausted!

Karoolia- Yup I am in Ontario, just out side of Hamilton. What took you to the states?


----------



## maryanne1987

I know it's hard but try to stay positive sweetkat, we are all routing for you. 

Having such a bad day. I wish I knew what what's happening with baby 2, this wait is killing me.


----------



## Sweetkat

It seems we are all waiting. Well really the whole 9 months is a wait....

Maryanne, if you don't have bleeding that has got to be good. Hopefully the baby will grow in the next two weeks.

Myshel, I opted for Panorama because it can be done at 9 weeks (and I had it done on the day I was 9 weeks). Harmony is from 10 weeks.

Let time fly and let the news be good for all of us :)


----------



## maryanne1987

No bleeding at all. I'm hoping it's a good sign but dont want to get my hopes up. It just seems like such a long wait. I'm preparing for bad news though. 

Your right though that the whole 9 months is a wait. I can never relax till baby is in my arms.


----------



## karoolia

The whole 9 months really is a wait. I keep saying I'll relax if I get through first tri, but I doubt that will actually be the case. 

Thinking of you Maryanne! I'm sure the wait is very difficult. 

Myshelsong - My husband is a doctor. He is doing his family medicine residency here. He went to the Caribbean for med school, which made him an international grad. There are more spots in the US than Canada for those grads. He applied in both countries, but US is where he matched so here we are! He is in his last year now though so we're just counting the days until we move back home.


----------



## Myshelsong

I don't think I will ever fully relax. With a late loss under my belt already I know that the worst can happen.
Just going to try to love and feel as much joy as I can with the time I get with this miracle.

I had no idea there was a difference in the paramour test vrs the harmony test. My doctor only mentioned the one. 

Hopefully the time will fly by and you will be home soon. My friend is doing her last year of residency at Toronto Stollery, so hard and so many hours! Can't imagine the work it takes.

Maryanne, thinking of you and hoping for both of your little ones. Just try to relax and stay positive. Easier said than done I know


----------



## Sweetkat

1 in 10,000 chance of a chromosomal issue and it's a girl. Soooooooo happy :)


----------



## karoolia

Congratulations Sweetkat!!! Amazing news, just what you needed to hear. And a girl! Congrats! I hope you're celebrating.:happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

Yaaaaay omg that's made my day sweetkat!!!!!! Soooooo happy for you! Xxxx


----------



## flou

Congratulations sweetkat!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so so pleased for you sweetkat. Congratulations! Xx


----------



## mlm115

Hi ladies! I haven't been able to read all of your posts, but wanted to pop on this thread because I'm due 3/29. I'm 4+5 today, and am always super nervous in first tri. Would love to hit fast forward to my first scan at least!


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats sweetkat! Yay!
Happy and healthy nine months

Mlm115 congrats
When's your first scan?


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome mlm and congratulations. How's pregnancy treating you so far?


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations and welcome mlm x


----------



## Carybear

Hi mlm. 

Sweetkat that is awesome!!!

5w 4days and hcg was 1457. Progesterone was 20.6. I go for my first scan next Monday. 

Flou I think we have the same edd


----------



## mlm115

Thanks ladies! I have an appointment at 6+3, but they usually don't scan until 8 weeks. I'm mostly feeling totally fine. Had cramping at first that seems to have lessened. Occasional slight nausea, some bloating, and some soreness in my breasts but that's about it. I hattttteeee morning sickness, but I'm kind of wanting it for reassurance right now!


----------



## flou

Hi Mlm and congratulations!

Hi Carybear, I think we do have the same date. Good luck with your scan on Monday.


----------



## karoolia

Welcome mlm and congrats!

So I finally called my OB today. Apparently he books up about a month in advance. So instead of getting in around the 7th, my appointment is the 15th. I'll be just over 11 weeks then so at least it should be clear if things are progressing properly or not. 

The nurse kind of got after me for not calling earlier. Last time I called around 5 weeks though and they made me feel silly for calling that early. I can't win there. He is a very good OB though so I'm sticking with him. 

I guess I have a 3 week wait now. Sigh. One of the main reasons I delayed calling was because the wait made me very anxious last time. I guess it's unavoidable.


----------



## xkirstyx

That's when my scan is aswell! The 15th feels tooooo long away!


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you. It's a huge relief. Obviously a long way to go and other things could go wrong, but I am feeling much better.

And so pleased it's a girl - I have sooooo much girl stuff that a boy would have had to wear pink :)

Hope everyone else is ok. Keeping everything crossed for more good news on this thread xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

My normal scan will be between 10-14 weeks - I will get the date in the next week. I think that means that if it's late August we can't go away, but I am not planning to fly anyway.


----------



## mlm115

It is so nerve wracking leading up to a scan! Hope the wait goes quickly for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, the good thing is at 11 weeks they can do NT measurements and all the blood tests, whereas at 10 weeks it's sometimes too early.

I hate waiting. I am the most impatient person on the planet. Called the clinic 3 times today because they said results might be available, just on the off-chance they would be. I just can't wait.


----------



## karoolia

xkirstyx said:


> That's when my scan is as well! The 15th feels tooooo long away!

At least we can wait together. We have a trip planned this week Thursday-Saturday for DH's work so I think this week will go by quickly for me. The next two will be torture though. Do you have anything to keep you busy for the next 3 weeks? 

We're flying home for a week long visit on Aug. 25th. I really hope I don't get bad news. The only thing that could make a miscarriage worse is probably having to experience it while stuck on an international flight while it happens. 

On the other hand, I keep having wonderful thoughts of getting to tell our families in person and show them the pictures. I really hope this baby is doing well.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'd say 11 weeks is better karoolia. With my eldest my dating scan was at 10 weeks and I had to come back a week later because baby wasn't big enough to get measurements they needed. Week later all was fine. Plus is you want the nt mesuremebt then 11 weeks is perfect. Hope it passes quickly for you.


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad you guys all think 11 weeks is a good time. The nurse made me feel stupid for not booking earlier. 

That nurse has rubbed me the wrong way before. When I went in with spotting with my miscarriage she told me there was a good chance I had never been pregnant in the first place. Then got mad at me when I presented my arm for the Rhogam shot (apparently it goes in the butt, how would I know that?).


----------



## xkirstyx

I have nothing planned. Running round after the kids seems to be keeping me busy. My weeks are flying by so hopefully the next 3 will!


----------



## karoolia

Yes, I suppose chasing three kids would keep you pretty busy! This is my first so I don't have many distractions. I work, but things tend to slow down in the summer. I spent most of today just waiting for people to return phone calls and emails.


----------



## xkirstyx

How's everyone doing today? My nausea is so so bad today I feel horrible! I'll not moan about it disappearing again lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Im still ok ish. Impatient and anxious for the next scan and being snappy with everyone. I feel really faint though all the time. And I'm so so thirsty no matter how much I drink

Sorry to hear your not feeling great today Kirsty.


----------



## Sweetkat

I have mid level nausea and am soooo bloated I look 6 months pregnant.... waiting for my 12 week scan appointment to come through.


----------



## karoolia

I'm feeling good today. Felt a little queasy in the morning, but nothing since breakfast. I'm beginning to relax about the morning sickness now that it has come and gone a few times, but I still feel more secure when it is present. 

I had a dentist appointment today and had to tell them I was pregnant. I kept telling them that my appointment was still 3 weeks away so I may have already miscarried and just not know. I also had to tell them that I was pregnant and miscarried in April. It turned out both the receptionist and the hygienist had each had miscarriages. I know they're common, but it still catches me off guard that so many women open up about it once I tell them.


----------



## Sweetkat

I never tell anyone I am pregnant or that I have had miscarriages. Only babyandbump :)

I think nausea does come and go all the time and it's normal.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm quite open about mine as I found it was very healing for me. So if anyone askes me how many children I have I say mum to 3 but many in heaven. It's really helped me with feeling like my babies are not forgotten and to show that they are still a big part of who I am. I've always had a very positive response like you did karoolia with so many people opening up about their own losses too. I think it's absolutely a woman's choice if she wants to share her losses but it's so sad that so many women feel they can't share as it's still very much something that's socially unacceptable to talk about.


----------



## Myshelsong

My nausea was horrible the other day but pretty ok today. Which is good I guess. It leaves me terrified although I know is totally normal. I had a really rough sleep last night so hoping for a good old nap before I finish up some work I have been avoiding.


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat, no one, but my husband and doctor know I am pregnant now. I haven't told a soul this time and didn't last time either. To be honest, I actually hesitated to tell the dentis, but I know my mother had trouble with her gums during pregnancy so I figured I should. 

I will talk about my miscarriage though. For some reason it is a lot easier to talk about how it happened then it is to tell people that I am pregnant again. I have actually become very used to talking about the miscarriage. To the point where I have mentioned it casually in front of people (friends/acquaintances) who we hadn't told then realize when I see they horrified face that I should have eased them in or something.


----------



## xkirstyx

I still find it really hard to talk about my mc. It hit me really hard and still upsets me if I think about it. I would of been due 17th sept. We are going to Disneyland Paris the start of sept to get away and hopefully not think about it too much. Then when we get back I'm going for my gender scan x


----------



## flou

My nausea has generally been very on and off. And I was starting to get worried as I hadn't really felt sick for days, but then today I have had really bad nausea, but it seems to have eased off this evening. I seem to be reassured by having it but also glad once it passes! I am still really tired. I feel that I don't really ever wake up properly and as a consequence already have baby brain.

I am open to talking about my miscarriages but I struggle to because even though my first miscarriage happened 5 years ago this coming November, and I have had a successful pregnancy since, I still find it upsetting to talk about. But if someone brings up miscarriages or asks me upfront if I ever had any probs conceiving DS, I will tell them my story.

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and it is the time when I have had both my losses, so a little nervous. We still haven't told anyone yet. I think we will tell my parents at the weekend. My mum was a massive support to me when I went through both my losses and if anything like that were to happen again I know I would need her support again. We will probably tell DH's family when we see them in late August. Close friends we will tell after my 12 week scan. And everyone else will just find out as my bump grows.


----------



## flou

Kirsty would have been due date are so difficult, and kind of bittersweet if you are pregnant again with another at the same time. I remember going for a midwife appointment when I was about 25 weeks pg with DS on the anniversary of my second loss. I got to hear DS's heartbeat and I cried. To think exactly a year previously to be miscarrying to then hear the heartbeat of my rainbow.


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty I love all things Disney! I have never been to Disneyland Paris, but would love to check it out. I have been to Disney World a few times now as an adult (never went as a child) and I have always had such a great time. DH and I went last fall for their food and wine festival and it was one of our best vacations. I'm sure you will have a great time. Besides there is nothing like a vacation to help reset your brain. 

After every major family/friend death and even after my mc I went on a trip. Not always anything big, but just somewhere new where I could explore and I have always found it very healing.


----------



## maryanne1987

We are hoping to do a Paris trip soon. ive been to Disneyland when I was a child but need to take the children. My eldest is autistic though so crowed places are difficult for him, sodoes make it difficult but we will find away around it. 

Is everyone here finding out gender or do we have any team yellows?


----------



## xkirstyx

My son is in the middle of getting checked for autism and if you have a child who has it you go to your dr to get a note saying he has it and Disneyland gives you a autistic card that allows the child plus 4 others to skip the lines and get straight on the ride but it won't let you on some rides that are classed as not suitable. Just google it and it will tell you all about it!
We have been 4 times now. We just went in June lol. It's my happy bubble place. If anywhere will take my mind off anything it's there. (You also get a pregnancy fast pass card)


----------



## maryanne1987

I didn't know that. Thanks Kirsty. He's pretty severely autistic and has mental health issues as well as mobility issues so it does make going anywhere so difficult but don't want him to miss out. He's 11 and we have never succusfully managed a holiday. Will definitely look into it as could do with a break.

I'm so so sad tonight. Wish this wait was over. I so hope baby 2 makes it :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Defo check it out Hun. 

How long till next scan now? I'm sure baby2 is cooking nicely in there. I know it's so hard to stay positive though xxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Next Saturday. Feels like forver away. If I could afford it I'd be there tomorrow but then I know I'd still be in limbo then. It's not long enough to see which way this will go x


----------



## flou

I hope you get a good news on your next scan Maryanne.

We are planning to find out the gender. We did with DS at our 20 week scan and luckily he was quite happy to show us. It was a good job we wanted to know! I am hoping team pink but I really wouldn't be disappointed if it was boy.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne, I was also going to mention that you would be able to skip the lines. My younger brother is physically and cognitively disabled. He was diagnosed as partial trisomy 13 (pretty rare to actually have a baby born and live with that). My mother looked into Disney World when we were young and found out that they would make it as easy as possible to take him and still have him and the rest of us enjoy the experience. He never got to the point where he would understand though so we never went. 

DH wants to be team yellow. I am neutral on it so we'll probably be yellow. I want to know out of curiosity, but we'll be moving shortly after baby is born so I won't be painting a nursery or anything. I'm also not a huge fan of all blue or all pink for boy or girl. Mostly because I was bombarded with pink as a child and hated it haha. I do think knowing the sex of the baby would help me bond better though. I think it will feel more real if I can think of it as he or she instead of it. I've been keeping myself pretty guarded from bonding so far and don't really want that to continue throughout the whole pregnancy. We'll see what we end up doing I guess.


----------



## Sweetkat

I can't talk about my miscarriages because until I got pregnant this time I would cry so much over them. I don't want to expose that pain to anyone. Of course I talked about them to my parents and OH. Apart from that his brother knows and he and his partner have also had miscarriages.

As for pregnancy, with my DD nobody apart from my parents and my OH knew until I was 20 weeks! I told people at work when I was almost 6 months. I am just soooo paranoid sth will go wrong and I don't want the added pressure of knowing other people know.

This time my mum knew practically from the second I had a positive test, as did OH. My mum told my dad a few days later. OH will tell his brother at around 13-14 weeks and I might tell my closest friend too, and that's it. At the rate I am expanding everyone else will guess very soon :)

There is a woman at my work who over two years ago at 40 and no children announced to everyone they were trying and she was going on maternity leave soon. Since then a year of trying naturally and a second year of IVF and she isn't pregnant. I would hate coming into work and knowing every single person knows my business. She told everyone about her medicine, egg retrieval, embryos, PGS testing. Actually I found it fascinating and had she been my best friend I would maybe have told her re my TTC struggles, but as is, I can't just spill my whole life out to a stranger (although I have worked with her for years).

I would love to go away somewhere but as I don't have dates for scans and bloods I can't book yet. We might book sth next week once we do know. 

I am not sure travelling will be that great. 3am now and awake because of MS. I don't exactly feel refreshed after waking up this early. And then for the last 2-3 days the MS has been not horrendous (as in can function although can't sleep) but almost constant. Fun :)

I wanted to know the gender as it was an option with panorama, and being given the option i couldn't resist :). I am very happy with having a girl :

Maryanne, the no bleeding is a good sign. Their measurements could have been way off. My yolk sac was measured as very big, then small, then big then medium and massive discrepancy between measurements. I just don't think they are that accurate.


----------



## karoolia

I feel very similarly Sweetkat. I didn't tell anyone I was pregnant last time and no one knows now either, not even our parents yet. If all goes well we'll tell them when we're home when I'll be 13-14 weeks. I just feel so anxious I don't want to deal with people asking me how I'm feeling or getting excited about scans when I am terrified I'll just have to give bad news. 

For whatever reason sharing the bad news isn't too difficult for me and actually helps, but I like to be able to adjust and make peace on my own before telling others and that wouldn't be an option if everyone was waiting for pictures every time I had a scan. Plus, like you, I'm just private and don't like everyone knowing my business.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks karoolia. I'm going to look into it this morning. A holiday would do our family so much good. 

We are finding out. Originally I wanted to be team yellow but agreed to find out cause DH wanted to know but now i want to know too. Am excited to find out. 

Thanks sweetkat. I'm hoping so. I just dont want to get my hopes up too high.


----------



## Sweetkat

I have my scan date through for the 12 week scan - 11 August and on Tuesday I have got my midwife appointment and to give bloods etc. The 11th seems far away - I might sneak off for a private scan before then :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Better than the 15th!!!!


----------



## Sweetkat

Mine was supposed to be the 14th, but I asked if they had earlier appointments and they gave me the 11th. Still aaaaaages away!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mines not going to be until the end of august. Possibly even early September. My dating scan wasn't until 14w last pregnancy. I'm so glad DH's new job starts next week. Means money for private scans. I won't cope that long with only my scan next week and no others.


----------



## flou

I have had some pale brown watery discharge today. I phoned the doctor they said to contact them again if it gets worse or I'm in pain. One minute I feel reassured by the lack of pain and the fact its brown and the next worried and scared that it could all end soon!


----------



## xkirstyx

Brown is old blood Hun. I wouldn't worry unless it turned red and or cramping. It might just be old blood from implanting x


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok flou. Try not to panic. Usually brown blood doesn't mean anything is wrong. Definitely keep an eye on it though and if your worried get checked out, even if it's just for your own reassurance.


----------



## flou

Thanks ladies. I'm just hoping that's its just a bit of old blood from implantation. Fingers crossed it doesn't go red.


----------



## Myshelsong

Flou - Hoping this is just old blood, thinking of you.

I have a hard time talking about he loss of Blue last September. We were keeping the pregnancy off of social media so luckily no one there knew, just some clients that I had to cancel and family and close friends.
I am still so sad and angry about it, I try not to bring it up and avoid any talk of babies and friends kids. It is still so raw. 
I do commend those that can talk freely, I think it shows so much strength and love. I am just not there


----------



## Sweetkat

Flou - sounds like old blood to me or a bit of an irritated cervix. Happens all the time.

I was told that I have blood internally on the other side from where the baby is (I have a heart shaped uterus) and that it's very normal to shed that - it was the start of a period that never came. My dr said they see it a lot and it often results in bleeding/ spotting. I haven't had any but I was told that if I do get any it's from that.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## karoolia

Hoping everything is ok flou! That is essentially what I had and I felt much better after a scan. I went to emergency because my OB said the same thing your doctor did. 

You know I'm not sure talking or not talking about losses has much to do with anything other than showing our different coping mechanisms. No right or wrong way to do it.


----------



## flou

Hi Ladies, last night I had some red blood, not a lot but still a decent amount. And I woke up this morning with a dull ache on my right hand side, sort of close to the nape of my waist. I phoned the doctor this morning who again told me to wait and see what happens. But if the pain gets worse to go straight to A&E. I haven't had any more bleeding and only the tiny amount of brown stuff. I haven't had any cramping but my pregnancy symptoms have got milder, so I'm not too hopeful. I know there is a chance all will be ok but I think its more likely that it won't be. I guess I just hope I find out one way or another soon. They don't want to scan me yet as they would have to do an internal scan and they would rather leave well alone at the moment. I've booked a doctors appointment for a couple of weeks time so that if I need to I can push for an early scan.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm crossing my fingers for you flou. Hope all turns out ok. How far gone are you? I'm really surprised they haven't referred you to your local epu for tests. Even if it's just blood tests. Seems cruel leaving you in limbo.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry flou that is so scary. I am sending you positive thoughts.
If you are really stressing I would just go to emergency and see if they will do a scan for you. I know what your doctor said, but stressing and worrying isn't going to help. Good luck


----------



## flou

I'm 6+1. But with my previous losses I was referred and it was at the same stage and they did bloods then. But my local epu will only accept you if you are referred and the doctors I've spoken to so far seem reluctant to do so. Which is frustrating, at least I would have a better idea what to expect within 24-48 hours if I could have bloods done, rather than just waiting.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's so cruel. If you are really worried I'd try the a&e route like myshelsong suggested. I can't imagine what reason they have for not referring you. I had a clear scan at 6 weeks, no internal needed and picked up both babies although only one was developed enough for a heartbeat. Even if they refuse I scan I can't se why they won't do bloods. Hope your ok?


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope you're ok flou! I would just go to a&e! Though I went for a scan I should of been 7 weeks and all they could see was a empty sac and done a internal and found baby and heartbeat so I can understand why they don't want to do it. My scan also caused me a lot of bleeding for the week after x


----------



## flou

Thanks for your well wishes ladies, it is much appreciated. I am going to see how I go over the weekend and see how I'm feeling on Monday. I have spent the day spoiling and cuddling my 2 year old. I think he kind of gets it there is something going on, as he keeps saying, "are you alright mummy?". Which of course brings tears to my eyes but I reassure him I'm ok. And I am because even if it doesn't have a happy ending I know I am blessed to have him and my lovely DH, who is my rock. And I have been here before and survived. I just hope my little one holds on!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hugs flou xx


----------



## Sweetkat

So sorry you are worried flou. Hope everything turns out well and the spotting is nothing.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry you're worried flou. I am keeping everything crossed for you and hoping that everything is ok. I know how hard it is to be in limbo and worried. I wish I could help. 

I really dislike how doctors don't seem to think about how women are feeling when things like this happen. My OB told me that unless you are in major pain with a lot of bleeding there is no point in checking you out because he can't stop a miscarriage anyway. I think we all KNOW that part, but he can put an end to our mental anguish by telling us what is happening one way or another. I just wish they wouldn't discount the importance of that. That's why when I had my scare this time I skipped him and just want to the emergency department.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi everyone! If you don't mind me jumping in here? I have been hovering on this thread for a week, too nervous to jump in because it's already been an eventful start. and my last pregnancy ended in Miscarriage (Sept) at 10 weeks... I think I'll be the latest due date in here, my LMP has me at March 23rd but I know I ovulated way later than that, so I've calculated it to be roughly March 31st. 
I was on my fifth round of clomid, 150mg, and they had told me my 21 day progesterone test was the WORST TEST that I'd had so far, usually my 21 days were low but in the 4-8 range, this month it was 0.94! They told me the cycle was a dud, that basically there was no chance I could get pregnant this cycle and to call in 2 weeks for my Provera... so two weeks came around, I had tested a couple times that week, but they were all bfns, so I took the last test before I called and there it was, a very faint line! So, tested again the next morning to make sure it wasn't a fluke, and there it was again, definitely there, but fainnnt. I immediately flipped out because my progesterone was so LOW how was it going to support a pregnancy! So I called and they had me come in that day to start bloodwork. They called me same day saying, my hcg was only 14 and that I'll come back in 2 days and see what it'll do but to be prepared because it was likely to be a chemical. second test, was up to 32 but they still weren't happy with it and gave me little hope, 3rd test (over a weekend) 240 and then 2 days later 610! so they are officially feeling better about my numbers, and have stopped my hcg testing. But, my progesterone came back at 9, which is pretty low, so I'm on progesterone daily. They have scheduled me an early ultrasound next Monday for dating and to make sure all is good. So I'm excited and nervous like crazy! On one hand the extra monitoring has been great, but I feel like it's caused way more stress than if I had just scheduled my 8 week visit. but I am glad for it because it got my on progesterone and that makes me feel loads better about it. 
As for symptoms, I've not gotten MS yet, just some queasiness here and there but I have been getting heartburn on a multi-daily basis this week as well as my breasts are swollen and very sore.. glad to have some symptoms because I know I'd be worrying a lot more without them. 

SORRY FOR THE BOOK hahah I hope everyone is doing great and enjoying this crazy ride as best as we can for our rainbows! <3


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations and welcome xxxx


----------



## karoolia

Glad to see you over here darlingqueen!! Congrats! I'm glad they are happier with your number now. I know that was a stressful time for you.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Darlin! So excited that you are moved over from the ttc thread.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome darlingqueen. Congratulations x


----------



## darlingqueen

Thanks girls! :) 
karoolia, yes it was definitely stressful and I'm hoping everything stays very dull from now on haha
Myshel- I was so hesitant to move, fearing I'd jinx this by coming over to soon, I know now it was silly. lol

my sleep has been backwards the last 3 days. I've been sleeping so much my schedule is backwards now, and I'm sleeping in the day time and awake at night, which normally wouldn't have mattered, but DH just started his new job this week, and it's day shift (7am-7pm) and so we're opposites and I've not gotten to sleep in the bed with him all week. :(

how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## maryanne1987

I haven't slept with my DH all week either. He's got a cold so banished to the sofa until it goes as it's made his snoring worse

I find I feel ok now earlier in the day but as the day goes on I feel worse. The dizziness is killing me. Never had it this bad before. Hoping it's a sign baby 2 is ok.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne, I always think the more symptoms the better. I know that isn't actually the case, but still how I feel. I'm hoping everything is ok for you. When do you go back for your next scan? 

As for me, I'm having an anxious day. We were away for a few days and came back to a very sick kitten. It is probably just a cold, but it is bringing back so many bad memories. Last time I was 9 weeks we had just found out our cat was very sick with a terrible infection that I could catch and it could harm the pregnancy. Not long after, our cat died and I had a miscarriage. It was the worst week of my life. I'm 9 weeks again today and sitting her with a sick kitten. I'm just so scared of history repeating itself. We're heading in to the vet soon to get him checked out.


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan is next Saturday. I've been so tempted to book it sooner but the consultant said we needed to give it time to see how things turn out. The scan is in the date of when we found out about one of our mmc though so I've got it into my head that it's a bad omen &#65533;&#65533; Not expecting good news. 

Oh no I hope your kittie is ok karoolia. I have 3 cats, they are my fur babies so understand how you must be feeling. Hope all goes ok at the vets.


----------



## Sweetkat

Darling, welcome, and happy and healthy 9 months :)

I am feeling paranoid again, just so worried I am going to go for a scan and be told there is no heartbeat. I have got a scan later on today just to see what's going on. The 12 week scan isn't for another 12 days and I couldn't wait that long in limbo. 

I will update here after the scan.

We also have two kittens :), they are little monsters but we love them :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with the scan Hun. Wish I could go for another. I'm also very worried something might be wrong but trying to just hold on as much as I can. 2 weeks tomorrow for my scan. The wait is killing me! I've had so many bad vivid miscarriage dreams including one horrible one last night and it's making me stress even more!


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Kirsty. Scan is in about an hour and a half. Time is going so slowly... my paranoia is so bad that I literally can't think about anything else (well in my case it's not even paranoia, it's rational fear because of OH's issues). I keep thinking that even though the panorama came back as low risk that doesn't mean everything is fine because it only tests for some conditions and can't spot things like heart defects :(. 

Pregnancy after a loss or multiple losses is hard :(


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat! 

Not long to go till yours now Kirsty. Hope it passes quickly for you.

6 days till my scan and 4 till booking in with midwife. Wish the scan was before the midwife in case something is wrong.


----------



## Sweetkat

Baby measuring 11&1 and heart rate of 163. I made the woman do it again because she did it internally and I was told by another specialist that it should always be done externally after 7 weeks. 

Dr said to wait until 12 week scan now and that there is nothing I can do to change the outcome..... So a 12 day wait it is. I think I will feel better after the 12 week scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sounds like baby is doing great hun. I don't get why they would do it internally though?!? 

Maryanne my last pregnancy I have my booking in before my 2nd scan. The first scan just showed a empty sac. The scan was the day after the booking in and thank god everything was ok! And I was in tears to the poor midwife this time at my booking in because I was so stressed something was wrong!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so pleased for you sweetkat. Does seem unusual to be taking the heartbeat internally after 7 weeks. 

I think I'm going to be the same Kirsty. Thank god my midwife knows me well. She's supported me through two pregnancies in just over two yearsI'm still nervous as I know I'm going to be a mess Thursday. 

Had my first consultant appointment through for the hospital too this morning. It's in the 14th of august. Seems very early. Usually don't see a hospital consultant till around 18 weeks.


----------



## karoolia

Glad everything is going well Sweretkat!

So here I think all scans before 12 weeks are internal. My OB did an internal for my 10 week scan last time. He said that was standard procedure because you can see better that way. I assume he does external for later scans. Hopefully I'll get a chance to find out this time around!


----------



## Sweetkat

I feel really weird. Like I am watching a film about me being pregnant. Just so hard to believe it's going to be a rainbow and everything will be ok. Every day I think something will go wrong....

Well now I am going to have to wait until 11 August and then it will be my 12 week scan...

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## Sweetkat

I was told that after 7-8 weeks external scans are more accurate as with internal ones you can only get certain angles. Anyway, at the hospital they always use the internal probe even though they have an external one and at the private ultrasound place they always use external after 7-8 weeks.

Last week I had an internal and the woman was trying to see my ovaries and it was really painful and I actually said I don't need any info on my ovaries thanks.


----------



## karoolia

When I had my emergency scan the tech spent a lot of time getting images of my ovaries. My husband was really annoyed because the last thing the tech did was look at the baby and that was obviously the first thing my husband wanted to see. I couldn't see the screen so I didn't know, but the look on DH's face was kind of funny.


----------



## maryanne1987

In our epu they always seem to check the ovaries first before checking anything else. It's like I'm here to see my baby not my ovaries. Our private clinic does have a look but after they have checked baby, so it's not too bad. 

How's your cat karoolia?


----------



## karoolia

My cat is doing better today. Thank you for asking!
The vet diagnosed him with an upper respiratory infection. It hadn't spread to his lungs so that was good. She gave him an antibiotic to help with the symptoms. He seems to be doing better today. Still sneezing a lot, but he wanted to eat this morning so that was good. 

Last time I was pregnant our cat at the time developed large lymph nodes. We thought it was lymphoma, then were told it was likely Tuberculosis, then finally found out it was a mycobacteria infection (which we were told by thet vet could cause a miscarriage so I wonder if that was the case). Apparently it was the first case ever diagnosed in the state so all the veterinary students were very excited. It was terrible for us though. She needed 3 medications a day and we were warned they would either help or make her much worse. They ended up making her much much worse. We stopped them, she continued to decline, and finally one week after my D&C we put her down. It was a terrible terrible experience. She was only 2 years old :( 

So I'm sure my kitten now just has a small infection that would have cleared on it's own, but for me it was basically bringing on PTSD. I was a nervous wreck and so emotional watching him over the last few days. My husband wanted to take the kitten to the vet more for my mental well being than his concern for the cat.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm really glad all is ok. I can imagine how stressful it must have been for you. Hope your feeling a little better now.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks maryanne!

I feel so silly overreacting, but last time we had both things happen at the same time and it destroyed me. I'm worried enough about this pregnancy as it is and then to have one of my cats gets sick around the same time as last time. Just too much. 

I am feeling better today though. Anxious for my scan. 15 more days.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's not overreacting at all. I'd react in the same way. I have PTSD and things that remind me of my losses can send me into a spiral of anxiety and panic. I try to avoid my triggers but it's not always possible. My scan this week is on the date I found out I had a mmc and now I'm a mess. The next few days will be hard.


----------



## flou

Sweetkat congrats on your scan. I am so pleased your little one is doing well.

Unfortunately it looks as if I have another angel. I began cramping and bleeding this morning. I am going to do a test at the weekend to make sure there isn't anything left over. Thankyou ladies for your support over the last few days. I am hoping each one of you gets your rainbows, as I am sure you will. And trust me as soon as you hold them they will be worth all the heartache you went through to get them (and you would do it all again for them - which is why when we are ready we will ttc number 2 again!). Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sweetkat

I have a kitten asleep on me now, purring very loudly :)

I can't wait to get past 12 weeks, although I think I will just worry non stop this pregnancy. My OH wanted to tell his brother re pregnancy as we will see them this weekend, and I was like no way! I don't want people asking how things are going, when I am worrying non stop anyway.

It looks like we will all make it to the second trimester, fingers crossed....


----------



## Sweetkat

Oh no flou, I am so sorry about the bleeding :(. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so so sorry flou. I hope your ok. Thinking of you xx


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry flou :hugs:


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry flou :( I have been thinking about you.


----------



## mlm115

So sorry for your loss flou : ( Take care of yourself.


----------



## Carybear

Im so sorry flou...


----------



## Carybear

I had my first scan today. I'm measuring a week behind. 5w4d. But i could very well be off because I stopped temping and everything. But they said the sac was strong, we could see a bean and a flicker but it was too early to measure the heartbeat. 

We felt good about it. The first time was a chemical and the second time all we saw was a sac at 7 weeks. So we are very happy!


----------



## xkirstyx

My first scan was exactly the same Hun and the next scan baby was caught up by 4 days. Hoping by 12 weeks baby will be where it should be. If they seen baby and heartbeat I wouldn't worry xxx


----------



## Carybear

Thanks Kirsty we are praying for more. Doctor seemed happy. I don't go back for 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Myshelsong

I am so sorry flou, I know there are no words this is not what anyone was hoping for you.
Big hugs.

Maryanne - I am so glad that you mentioned ptsd regarding losses. I know it isn't something a lot of us talk about, especially those of us that suffered later losses, but it is! 
I hope your scan goes well this week, I am sorry it is on an anniversary of something traumatic. I can't imagine how I would feel if we had a scan on the day we found out we lost our son. I would be a mess.

So I have decided that I am a mess. I am so unmotivated to do anything, I just want to lie in bed and wait to see if this pregnancy is going to work out. I am terrified of getting or being excited about this, or even feeling any connection. I know this is still early, but honestly I don't know if I will ever get out of this.


----------



## darlingqueen

I'm so so sorry flou. :( i hope you recover quickly hugs!


----------



## darlingqueen

Cary, yay for scan that's exciting, I'm sure the measurements will catch up soon! 

Myshel, I know the feeling I've been wishing myself to sleep until the next appointment because early pregnancy is so scary and unsure. I'm impatient for my ultrasound but also nervous that something will be wrong. Only 6 more days now...


----------



## xkirstyx

Carybear said:


> Thanks Kirsty we are praying for more. Doctor seemed happy. I don't go back for 2 1/2 weeks.

Thats good you're getting another scan. I wasn't getting a follow up scan but ended up getting another two weeks later because I had a bright red bleed x


----------



## maryanne1987

Myshelsong I think it's important to talk about it to normalise it. Losses are hard, and one recent study shows that up to 65% of women who have had recurring losses suffer with mental health issues from anxiety and depression to PTSD. For me talking about it openly has helped massively with the healing process.

I'm a mess too. I think most of us here are feeling the same but we all deal with it in different ways. Please don't be so hard on yourself. It's really hard after a late loss to feel any excitement at all, even later on in the pregnancy. I struggled badly when I was pregnant with our daughter after losing our first daughter. I sought help though, and was referred to a lovely midwife who specialised in dealing with grief and anxiety. She saw me weekly and every week we set a small target to focus on like the booking in scan, then the gender scan etc. It helped breaking up the pregnancy into smaller chunks and focusing on just making it to that next milestone rather than focusing on the pregnancy as a whole. Could you see if there's anything like that in your local area?


----------



## karoolia

oh gosh, I think mental health is a huge thing that gets overlooked in terms of miscarriage. My aunt warned me that it is possible to experience postpartum depression after a miscarriage because you have that same exit of hormones. I think I had a mild case of that. Then just the trauma of it all. 

I think pregnancy after a loss is kind of unique. For a lot of things that people struggle with or have experienced past traumas in, most people either avoid that thing in the future or find ways to make themselves more comfortable with the situation. For example, crash while skiing and have a major injury? Take skiing lessons and get better so that you feel more confident in the future. With pregnancy though, if you want to have children you have no choice but to do it and there really isn't anyway to feel more confident. The best you can do is treat underlying issues, but that can only do so much to boost your confidence.


----------



## Carybear

xkirstyx said:


> Carybear said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Kirsty we are praying for more. Doctor seemed happy. I don't go back for 2 1/2 weeks.
> 
> Thats good you're getting another scan. I wasn't getting a follow up scan but ended up getting another two weeks later because I had a bright red bleed xClick to expand...


I was looking at the pictures they gave me and on one of them there is two white dots in the sac.
 



Attached Files:







5 WEEKS_0005.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sweetkat

Cary the scan sounds really positive. Grow baby, grow :)

Maryanne and Karoolia, I am not sure I had depression or PTSD but the losses have been very hard to deal with emotionally and I don't know how I could ever cope with a late loss (that's my biggest fear). Is it common to discover something is wrong at 20 weeks?

I had the midwife booking appointment and bloods taken today, blood results expected in a week. 9 days to go until my 12 week scan....


----------



## maryanne1987

No it's not common at all sweetkat. My late loss was through contracting rubella as my parents didn't immunise me as a child and the hospital didn't check I was immune. Honestly the risks are so small of something happening that late so don't let it play on your mind too much, 

I do see two dots carybear but I think the sonographer would have noticed and mentioned it if there were two. My indectical angel twins were visible at 5w6d and the sonographer mentioned it straight away. Sometimes the yoke sac can look like another baby too. The scan looks great though.


----------



## xkirstyx

The two dots would be baby and yolk sac x


----------



## karoolia

You are all much better at reading an ultrasound than I am! I looked at that and did eventually see the dots, but probably wouldn't have thought anything of them on my own!


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I wasn't immune to rubella either (I was just going through my notes with he midwife today and I had to have MMR after DD was born). I was told I couldn't try to get pregnant for 3 months after, so maybe once you are pregnant it's too late to have it?? I am really sorry that happened to you.

I am having toxoplasmosis paranoia as we have only had the kittens 2 months although I had cats when little and also as an adult. Today (overnight because they sleep in the living room) they pooed on the floor, weed on DD's pushchair, pood in the plant pot and threw all the soil in the floor. OH mostly does litter tray but today I was cleaning up (in gloves) all sorts :(. I was so annoyed I was considering giving the monsters away.

There is also all the stuff about listeria and random physical defects and heart defects :(. So scary.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks sweetkat. We did get an official apology from the hospital over what happened as rubella immunity is meant to be checked early in the pregnancy but somehow it was missed with me. It was heartbreaking but time is a healer. Now I just do my best to keep the memory of my daughter alive. 

We had kittens while I was pregnant with Aurora and had similar issues. I just made sure I used gloves and got DH to do as much as he could. I did consider rehoming them though at the time. Never had such bad toilet issues with any of our cats before.


----------



## Sweetkat

They are litter trained so 90% of the time they do everything in the litter, but sometimes (well actually most days) they wee in DD's toy pushchair. Today they also weed in her real one. And as for the plant pot, it's disgusting but they poo in it and then the soil is all over the floor!


----------



## Myshelsong

Late pregnancy loss isn't common but it does happen. 
My loss happened after a perfect 20w scan with no issues showing. His heart just stopped around 21 weeks and we found out at a routine ultrasound with our new OB. It was mind numbing. Now the idea on an ultrasound terrifies me. 

We also have a cat, but I avoid everything cat litter.


----------



## Sweetkat

My hospital has stopped doing rubella screening but they screen for hepatitis C now (you can opt in).


----------



## karoolia

The thought of a late miscarriage scares me as well, but if I make it through first tri I am determined to enjoy this pregnancy and try to stop worrying so much. I highly doubt I'll make a public announcement until after 20 weeks though.


----------



## darlingqueen

I keep getting paranoid too. My breasts will hurt all day and then they will stop for a bit, and I immediately go into worrying that something is wrong. Then they come back and i lighten up some. 1st trimester is so scary. Ultrasound can't get here soon enough.


----------



## velvetdreams

Hello Ladies/moms,

I just have a concern.. is it okay not to feel contractions-like symptoms? coz last week i feel some slight contractions or hardening or lower abdomen but this week I kinda don't feel em' ... getting a bit paranoid and can't wait on my next appointment which is transvaginal U/S and some lab works.

My boobies kinda hurt but a bit subsided and lessened morning sickness but sometimes at night I'm having nausea..

I don't want to think about MC/MMC since I had one last Feb but it scares me and I'm really trying my best to carry my rainbow bean <3


----------



## xkirstyx

I don't know if it's normal hun. I had contractions for a week before I lost my baby so I think if you can then go get checked out. 
It could also just be everything stretching that you are feeling xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Cramping is completely normal but contraction like pains are always worth getting investigated. They aren't a normal pregnancy symptom but it doesn't mean anything is wrong. So a lack of them is good. If you get then again I'd speak to your midwife or doctor.


----------



## Sweetkat

Contractions are a possibly worrying sign, so if you don't have them it's good.

Ladies, how is everyone today? Mildly paranoid here, 8 days until my 12 week scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

What's making you paranoid hunny? Not long till your scan, hang in there :hugs: 
I had a really upset stomach last night and it brought back horrible memories. The day before I lost the baby I had a really bad sickness bug. I'm ok today just soooo much nausea x


----------



## velvetdreams

ohh okay... so contractions are not good I felt that last week because of the game online that i'm playing silly me ohh boy.. and DH scolded me because i'm fretting because of a mobile game but all is well for this week.. but with some mild nausea every late afternoon to night before sleep. My sleeping pattern is out-of-whack because I tend to sleep during afternoon and having some insomnia at night :O

My thought is if you're having some contractions it's normal or something is moving..now I get it that it can cause some problems.

Can't wait for my first scan this weekend. 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hang in there sweetkat. Not long to the scan now. 

I'm not doing great. Scan in three days and midwife tomorrow. I'm an absolute paranoid, crying mess. I just feel something is wrong. Wish the days would pass quickly


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry maryanne. I can imagine how difficult your wait must be. I am really hoping you get some good news in a few days.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks karoolia. How are things with you? How's your cat now?


----------



## karoolia

He's doing better. He has been eating well the last few days. Our other cat started to cough yesterday so we're giving her a dose of the medicine as well. She is 8 months old though and has been around other cats before so we think her immune system is tougher than the kittens. 

Thanks for asking! 

As for the rest of me: ups and downs. Sometimes I feel very confident in this pregnancy other times I'm trying to convince myself not to get my hopes up. Just hoping for good news on the 15th.


----------



## Myshelsong

Wishing you the best Maryanne, this waiting game is so hard. 

Karoolia, I feel you. I have moments of this is going to happen. And then I scold myself almost and try not to feel too much. Glad one cat is getting better. Never fun when our animals are in pain.

Sweetkat! Scan is soon
Wishing you luck. Hang in there Hun!


----------



## karoolia

I wish I could just forget I had a previous miscarriage. I would be feeling so confident right now if I hadn't. Saw a heartbeat at 7 weeks, MS comes and goes, had super fatigue yesterday evening and ended up taking an impromptu evening nap. All great signs. Today, I'm feeling great, which makes my paranoid brain assume the worst for no reason whatsoever. I know symptoms come and go. I know I'll probably feel sick again this evening. Doesn't matter. Still spent some time this morning searching info on miscarriages when I should have been working. 

Sweetkat I hope the next 8 days go by quickly for you! You're almost at the 1 week mark!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad he's feeling better. Hope the other one recovers soon. I hate my pets being poorly.

My symptoms have been all over the place too, I go from feeling so sick and ill to feeling totally ok. I spend far too much time googling miscarriage. If the next scan goes ok I'm going to try and be more positive.


----------



## karoolia

So it is almost noon here. Today I have googled "miscarriage at 9 weeks" followed by "maternity photographer in *my area*". I make no sense.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia and Maryanne, sorry you are feeling anxious. I am the same. I google miscarriage stories and boards every day.

The chance of having 3 miscarriages in a row is 1%. I am that 1%.

The chance of having a baby with Down's syndrome was something like 0.3% - that was me.

Only half of recurrent losses are unexplained. Mind you, I think that's not me because of OH.

Chance of miscarriage after heartbeat seen at 8 weeks is low / and yet that was me.

I have given up googling for today and just keeping my feet, hands, toes, fingers crossed. I hope we all have our rainbows :)

I think statistics are meaningless because it's that one sperm and one egg that matter and let's pray our babies are healthy :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, thanks, 8 days is sooooo long when you think of almost nothing else but the scan.... I do feel sick though, which I guess is good.

When is your next scan?


----------



## karoolia

Oh man, 1 day can feel long when you're waiting for a scan! Mine is Aug. 15th so I've got another 13 days to go.


----------



## xkirstyx

Can't believe I'm 11weeks! The 15th needs to hurry up so I can relax a bit more! I've been trying my best not to get too attached incase something is wrong. I started feeling movement at 11 weeks last pregnancy so hope it's not much longer till I feel this one! 

How's everyone doing today? Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

So exciting Kirsty! Happy 11 weeks. I felt my daughter at 11 weeks too. Although my boys have all been lazy and not felt them till later. 

Booking in with the midwife day for me. I'm so nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

It's the other way round for me my boys were very active and my daughter hardly moved the whole pregnancy she was super chilled out!


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck at your booking in , you will be fine! Only a couple of days left for your scan!!


----------



## Sweetkat

Happy 11 weeks Kirsty :). I am 11&1, so we could be giving birth on the same day :)

Maryanne, only one whole day until your scan! Vey exciting.

Karoolia - not that long until your scan.

Mine is on the 11th. Trying to be patient.

Have a good day everyone


----------



## xkirstyx

My last was a week early hope it's the same this time! My other two were a week late. Not fun!


----------



## karoolia

I'm having a rough day. A friend lost her 6 month old last night in a car accident last night. She and her husband have been long distance for a year now (both doctors, both finishing training in different countries). He just finished his job and was scheduled to move to live with them in just a few weeks. She was so excited to have him and be a family and now their world has been shattered. 

I keep thinking about how I felt when I had a miscarriage and knowing this must be 1000x worse. It's not my tragedy, but my heart is completely broken. Last night I just sat on our couch and cried when we heard the news.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry for your friend karoolia. How absolutely dreadful. Life is so cruel sometimes.


----------



## xkirstyx

Omg how heartbreaking!!!


----------



## karoolia

We're all so heartbroken. She works with my husband. There are only 18 residents in his program and all the residents, spouses, and children are close. Just last week the nurses and social worker at their clinic were taking turns babysitting him while his mother was on a very busy shift. 

I don't think being pregnant helps. I feel like an emotional wreck. Then I feel guilty because it isn't my loss. I know anything can happen at any time, but I have been so focused on having a healthy pregnancy and not miscarrying, I hadn't even imagined a future where I might lose my baby. I just wish I could do something to help. She is over an hour away right now where they airlifted the baby. Others are with her so at least she isn't alone. 

Thanks for letting me ramble. I just have so many emotions right now and had to express them somewhere.


----------



## maryanne1987

Ramble as much as you need to. You sound like an amazing friend. When something like that happens it can shake you to your core. My son developed neonatal sepsis after he was born due to gbs. He was given a 10% chance of survival. There was a baby next door in intensive care who's odds were a little better than Henry's and I got very friendly with his mum and dad while we were all going through a horrible time. Then early one morning I heard the alarms go off and it woke me up. I panicked thinking it was Henry but I soon realised it was next door. Half an hour later the mums hysterical screaming confirmed what had happened. I will never forget it as long as i live. I didn't know what to do to help. I really do know how hard it must be for you and how much it can scare you but it really taught me to value everyday with my loved ones.


----------



## momcaroline

Hi ladies
I'll be 6 weeks pregnant tomorrow 
I had a stillbirth in January 2016
No need to say how stressful this pregnancy is.
I had an early US at 5 weeks 2 days where we could see the sac in the uterus 
Next US is Tuesday &#127752;


----------



## karoolia

Welcome momcaroline! Congrats on your pregnancy and I'm so sorry for your previous loss. I can't imagine. I hope this pregnancy goes well and you can try to be as positive as possible. 

maryanne - what a terrible experience. That poor mother! My mother spent a lot of time in the hospital with my brother when he was very young. Doctors had him for weeks at a time trying to figure out his diagnosis. Trisomy 15 rarely results in a viable pregnancy so it took a while to get there. Unfortunately a lot of the other moms she met were there for reasons closer to you and that mother you were friends with. She always left feeling for grateful for a living, healthy child, regardless of disabilities. 

I'm sure that was a very scary time for you. I'm sorry you went through that, but glad that Henry did well.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, so sorry about your friend. Devastating.

Maryanne, I had group B strep as well and have been tested for it at the booking appointment. I had to have intravenous antibiotics during labour and DD and I were kept in for 3 days after she was born on antibiotics and until tests confirmed she hadn't caught it. I didn't realise that things could go wrong even with the drip/ drugs :(


----------



## Myshelsong

How absolutely horrible, I can't even imagine losing a child like that. Try not to feel guilty, there is nothing you can do test will make this any better. Maybe look into getting meals delivered when she gets back?

Momcaroline. Sorry about your loss.
Congrats on this pregnancy, wishing you a happy and healthy nine months. Pregnancy after a loss is so terrifying, I hope your next ultrasound goes smoothly.


----------



## Sweetkat

Momcaroline, very sorry about your loss. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I had gbs with DD they didn't tell me I had it will I was in labour and they refused to test me for it in my last pregnancy.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty that's terrible. You can insists on a test and ask for an IV drip during labour. Apparently it can cause serious illness (even meningitis I think) in newborns.


----------



## maryanne1987

The hospital refused to test me to last pregnancy even though I've had it every pregnancy. I paid privately for the test and it came back positive but they refused to accept the results. My labour would have been too fast for the antibiotics anyway as it was only 31 minutes with 6 minutes established but he should have had antibiotics as soon as he was born but of course they wouldn't give them to him. 12 hours later he was fighting for his life. My midwife agrees with the consultant that a c section is best this time. One cause I've had 2 third degree tears and they are worried about my giving birth again with the scar tissue but two as my labours are so fast it means they can not give antibiotics. With a c section the risk of passing on gbs is very low, almost nil. I'm scared about it but know it's for the best. 

Welcome momcaroline. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, that is shocking! The NHS is a joke sometimes. So sorry you went through that.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's ok. My little man pulled through. But the NHS are responsible for the death of my daughter and my son almost dying. Two official apologies mean nothing at all. I don't trust them as far as I can throw them. People ask why we spend so much on private care, and that's exactly why. I do have the utmost respect for NHS nurses though who cope in hospitals that are severely underfunded. The nurses have always been fantastic to me through everything. 

Hope everyone else is ok tonight?


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies hope you are all well :) 
Maryanne yay your scan is soon!! I hope it goes smooth for you and everything is fantastic!

My appointment is on Monday and it's at 9am. Nervous wreck but excited too. I'm just hoping everything is all good. I got to finally officially add morning sickness to the list of preggo symptoms. I had a little queasiness but now it's full force "try not to throw up all day" and I don't feel like moving haha I love and hate it. I just got over an aura migraine from hell and still recovering from that. Im going to ask if there is migraine meds for pregnancy because I am prone to them anyways and I don't wanna go through that again... lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you darlingqueen. 

Not long till your appointment now. Will you be having a scan?


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay(and nah) for morning sickness Darling! I am still the all day nausea but slowly getting better. I hope your scan goes well on Monday.i know how crazy it is waiting, not fun at all.

Unless it is prescribed I think the only thing you can take is Tylenol .... but I have no idea lol


----------



## karoolia

How is everyone feeling today? My throat is getting a little scratchy, I'm a little worried I may have caught my cat's cold. Not that it is anything much, but I'm pretty sure being pregnant means I'll just have to tough it out. 

maryanne your scan is really soon right? tomorrow?


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you aren't coming down with something karoolia. 

Yea it's at 10am tomorrow. Hoping for a miracle but expecting bad news.


----------



## Myshelsong

I had a two day scratchy throat but feeling a bit better now. Not sleeping very well at all, up and down all night, stuffy nose so really dry mouth. Not fun at all.

Karoolia- can you catch your cats cold? Most colds don't transfer between species.

Mary- good luck on thescan tomorrow, I know it is so hard to remain positive when you feel deep down something is wrong. Big hugs.


----------



## karoolia

probably can't catch anything from them, but they have sneezed in my face a lot. Inter-species or not, I suspect there are a lot of germs floating around our house. Besides, there is no telling what my husband drags home from the hospital. 

I could just be run down too. I haven't been sleeping well since news of our friend's baby came in. I'm helping out with planning the funeral now. I feel good that I can do something. The whole thing has really taken its toll on everyone.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne I am also hoping for a miracle for you! I'm sure this is a stressful wait. By this time tomorrow you will know. I am hoping it is good news. Keep us updated no matter the result.


----------



## Sweetkat

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Maryanne. Keeping my fingers crossed for good news :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck tomorrow Maryanne. Xxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne keeping everything crossed for you today.

I have been up since 3am feeling awful :(, bad MS and now feel exhausted too ::?


----------



## xkirstyx

Maryanne I have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Managed to get seen a little early. Just one baby &#55357;&#56866; twin 2 has only grown by 2 days since last scan and there is no heartbeat. They said should reasorb within the next few weeks. I still have one very healthy little one though measuring 2 days ahead at 8w5d


----------



## Sweetkat

So glad one baby is healthy and measuring ahead and very sorry about twin 2. Big hugs and so glad there are good news :)


----------



## velvetdreams

Hello Ladies/Moms

I was able to get my swab test and my provider said that I am positive for Group B strep and it's actually my first time to heard this kind of thing that it invades or serves as a neonatal pathogen. She gave me antibiotics to be taken orally and some vaginal suppository.

is this dangerous during early pregnancy? 
but she told me that I will be receiving an antibiotic treatment through IV prior to delivery.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks sweetkat. I'm not sure how to feel at the moment but I will be ok. Have to be grateful that one is ok.

We had a big discussion on this the other day velvetdreams if you read back a few pages. But no it's not dangerous in early pregnancy at all. Just needs proper care and attention when it comes to giving birth.


----------



## xkirstyx

Massive hugs Maryanne. So glad one baby is doing good but so sorry you lost the other :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Kirsty x


----------



## karoolia

Maryanne I'm so sorry about twin two. I know it is a devastating feeling. I am relieved that the other baby is going so well though. I am sure you are full of a lot of conflicting emotions. Take some time to process it all. We're here for you.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you karoolia. I'm just all over the place at the moment. I will always be grateful that I still have one, but losing one, is still heartbreaking even though I still have one. Doesn't make losing the one any easier. It's hard to process grief and happiness both at the same time. DH and me are heading off for a nice long walk now. Hopefully clear my head a bit. I'm very grateful for all the support.


----------



## Myshelsong

Maryanne - very sorry baby b didn't make it. 
I can't imagine what you are going through, but I am so happy that you have a healthy baby going strong. 
Have a relaxing walk and weekend.


----------



## darlingqueen

So sorry Maryanne, that has to be so tough :/ I'm glad baby A is doing great though. I wish you healing and that the walk helped. We're here to support you!


----------



## darlingqueen

I'm quite paranoid these days. My symptoms are so mild I am starting to think it's either a very calm pregnancy so far, or something is wrong. Bleh I hate this. I had one awful ms day and now it's barely there at all. My breasts are constantly sore, but I am taking progesterone, so I mean that could just be that. Idk, I'm just preparing for anything on Monday for my ultrasound. I hate this doubt. I had one more digital test left and I took it just to make sure, and it still says pregnant but I'm still just so paranoid. 2 more days and I can get a better idea on things.


----------



## velvetdreams

sending hugs and prayer maryanne... please try not to worry =(
i'm pretty sure that the other sticky bean is doing great. :hugs:

yep i backread and did some lil research about the group B strep.. thanks much


----------



## Sweetkat

I am having a nuchal scan in just over an hour. I know it's crazy because I have an NHS one on Friday but I am literally thinking about nothing else. It's worth it for me to know today. I will then try to go once every 2 weeks/ a month (provided all ok today).

Will keep you updated ladies.

Hope everyone else is ok today.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with the scan hun. 

I've been feeling really good the last couple of days. More energy and no nausea also is want to eat non stop now after weeks of not wanting to eat at all. I hope it is a good thing and not that something is wrong but I'm making to most of it and finally getting house work done!


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, I always compare symptoms with you because we are only a day apart. My nausea is also a lot better, it's totally bearable. Yesterday I didn't even get my usual night time sickness :)

Scan in about 10-15 minutes. I am turning into a madwoman :) my mum said I haven't had enough scans and should go daily, morning and evening :)


----------



## xkirstyx

So glad you are feeling similar and it's not just me. It's great getting a break from the nausea! 
Wish I had the spare money for extra scans. This wait till the 15th is killing me!


----------



## Sweetkat

All good so far :), measuring ahead at 12&1. Now I have the NHS scan Friday and then will go back here at 17 weeks.

I have spent a fortune on panorama and scans but we were going to do IVF and my friend has already spent 12k (and she isn't pregnant yet). So I am sort of saving money :) lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat. Hope it goes well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Just saw your update! Very happy for you! Hope you feel a little more relaxed now.

I'd have as many scans as I could afford too. I've used up my budget now as spent £400 on our two but if I had more spare money I'd defo be back this weekend. Can't wait till the 14th cause that's my first consultant appointment. I see her every two weeks from then and I get a quick scan every appointment. It's nice for reassurance.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay glad everything is good and got to love a wee jump in growth! X


----------



## Sweetkat

My 3 private scans and the panorama were £780, but that's because the panorama is £500 which I know is a fortune and I wouldn't have had any of it had it not been for my 10 week loss last time and because all 3 were chromosomal (well first one we will never know for sure). I would rather not go on holiday (which we haven't even booked) but have scans. Because what's the point of sitting on holiday and worrying non stop.

I feel a bit better :). Alas they wouldn't put me as high or even medium risk under the NHS so I did get one consultant appointment (on the 18th) but I don't know whether I can beg him for more scans :) - I will try :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, it's nice you get a reassurance scan once every 2 weeks. I told the midwife my history and she was like, oh, miscarriages don't mean you are at a higher risk.... Hmmm, but my OH is also on medication and I had a trisomy 21 loss. Anyway, we will see what the NHS does/ says on Friday.


----------



## maryanne1987

They won't class you as high risk because of recurring miscarriages which absolutely sucks. Mine is because of my late loss and my liver issues. I've had OC every pregnancy. I also have a lot of scar tissue in my uterus which means depending on where the placenta is attached it can cause issues with placental abruption. Never had a major placental abruption thank goodness but I've had a few minors. Hopefully they will give you a few extra consultant appointments. It's definitely worth asking for.


----------



## karoolia

Glad things are going well for everyone! 

How are you feeling maryanne? 

Sweetkat - glad the scan went well. I don't blame you for doing extras, if I could I would. Heck, I did. I went to the emergency room when I probably didn't need to, except mentally and emotionally I HAD to. 

As for me, still feeling sick. Mostly just my throat. DH just ran out to get me hot chocolate to soothe it. I hit 10 weeks today. Scan is a week from Tuesday. I have been feeling ok. Sickness still comes and goes, but not as bad. Feeling pretty tired. Symptoms don't mean much to me now though. 10 week scan last time is when I found out I had miscarried two weeks prior and had no idea so I suspect I'll be a nervous wreck for the next week and a bit. I'm helping with our friend's baby's funeral though so that is distracting me from my own worries.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty - yey for less MS :)
Karoolia - 10 weeks is a big milestone. Not long to go until 12 weeks :)
Maryanne - hope you are feeling ok after Saturday's news.

Have a good Monday everyone. I have quite bad MS today :(, not great as going to work. I also am rapidly running out of stuff to wear and even new stuff I have been buying makes my belly stick out. I hope nobody suspects anything because I am not ready to tell anyone yet. Only my OH and my parents know.

Happy Monday everyone :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your sickness holds up while your in work sweetkat. I'm having clothes issues too. I started wearing my maternity jeans on the weekend though and it's bliss. 

Hope you feel better soon karoolia and that your friends doing ok. She's been in my thoughts. 

Yea I'm ok. Booked in with my councillor yesterday who I've seen after all of my losses. She told me to try separate the emotions that I'm feeling. So I'm allowed to be sad over the one we have lost but it's ok to be happy over the one we still have. And if I do feel upset about the one we have lost that's totally ok as it doesn't mean I'm not grateful for still having one doing well and vice versa. I feel a lot better since speaking to her. Trying my best to feel positive now, exactly a week till my first consultant appointment and my dating scan should be within the next few weeks.


----------



## darlingqueen

Had my scan today. Baby measured 1 day shorter than I calculated putting me technically not in this group, You guys wont kick me out right? Hehe I have an April fools baby with a HR of 122 :D


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad all went well darlingqueen!

Of course not! I might have a Feb baby anyway, depends when they schedule my section for. Sure we have others in the group due due end of Feb or early April


----------



## karoolia

Congrats on a great scan darlingqueen!! You better not leave us! 

Due dates are estimates anyway. Right now mine should be March 4th, but if all goes well baby could easily be a week or two earlier or later.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm due end of Feb x


----------



## Sweetkat

Congrats on your good scan Darling :). You better not leave us...

I am due between 18 and 23 February (every time I have a scan they give a different estimate and at the moment I am measuring 12&2). My DD was overdue though :), so really it could be any time from 37 weeks.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hehe thanks girls! My son was born at 36 weeks, and my daughter 39w4d. I'll basically be on light watch because he was signs of preeclampsia, i was doing the urine collect ( 24 hour) when my water broke. No contractions, no dilation. 20 hour piocin induced labor bahaha


----------



## loves_cookies

Can I please join you ladies? By dates I'm due April 8th, but I tend of ovulate on the early side and assuming I make it that far I'll be pushing for an elective section so realistically it'll be a late March baby. 

I'm 5+1 currently and really nervous. I know the odds of having another molar is about 1%, but I can't shake the bad feeling. Perhaps it's worse today as I got the results from Charing Cross (my hospital referred me so late that i'm still going through their follow up procedure) earlier from my last urine sample (taken from FMU last Wednesday at 4+3) which shows my HCG was 2019. I'm worried that it's too high for that gestation. I have to do another sample for them now on the 16th, although they did say I could complete it and send it back as soon as I get the kit. I've never had numbers taken before so I don't know if this can be considered normal for me or not. The one thing I'm trying to remind myself of is that so far I have zero pregnancy symptoms and last time I had loads. I'm possibly the only person on this forum that thinks no symptoms is a good thing?

Charing Cross also told me to refer myself back to EPU for an early scan which I've done, so first scan is next Thursday when I'll be 6+4. I know though that won't provide me any reassurance as I had a scan last time at 9+2 which seemed to show a viable pregnancy.


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations and welcome. I didn't have any symptoms this pregnancy till I was 6 weeks x


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome love_cookies. Good luck for the scan. I understand your worry. My first loss was a molar pregnancy. I've had a lot of pregnancies since though, yes mostly losses but never had another molar. Will they do repeat bloods to watch your levels? They should be able to tell from levels alone if it's a suspected molar. It's no so much the number but how quickly it doubles. Mine was tripling almost every day.


----------



## karoolia

Congrats on your pregnancy cookies! So glad to see you over here!

As you probably know, I have been full of fear as well. I think it is par for the course unfortunately. 

My husband hates ordering HCG tests. He'll only do it if something seems off to him and even then he isn't a fan because it can range quite a bit and still be normal. I wouldn't worry about your number. It looks like it is in normal range to me. There is a good chart here https://americanpregnancy.org/while-pregnant/hcg-levels/ Although you will see that by this almost everything is "normal".


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi loves cookies 
Will you be getting an early dating scan? Sorry I don't know much about levels for molar pregnancies.

AFM my nausea is horrible today! Trying to eat bits to keep my stomach from getting empty but it is not helping really. 
Any suggestions on how to control this? My last pregnancy wasn't this bad in the least.


----------



## xkirstyx

A week today for us karoolia!!! I hope time doesn't drag! 

I think I'm feeling baby move now. Middle of night last night and this morning I'm feeling bubbles pop in the same spot about 5 times in a row then a break then again. I felt movement same time last pregnancy. I hope it is baby and not something else! It's not wind bubbles I get them all the time and it's never always in the same spot repeatedly


----------



## karoolia

Yes, one week today! I am busy today and tomorrow with the funeral for our friend's baby so that will keep me busy. After that we'll see might drag. I just hope I get good news. I'm 10+2 today. Last time I was having a D&C on 10+2. 

Exciting that you can feel baby move! This is my first time so I doubt I'll feel anything for quite a while. I wouldn't even know how to discern baby from other feelings.


----------



## xkirstyx

How's everyone doing today? 
I've had the worst migraine all day. Not good when I can't even go to try sleep it off because I have the others to look after, only another couple of hours then it's kiddies bed time and I'm going to have a early night!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good thanks. Very crampy today which hasn't been nice but know it can be normal. 

I feel you with having other children to look after. I adore my children but today has been hard. I've been sick a lot and my younger two obviously don't understand so don't give me a break at all to recover. My eldest is very good though. He does help me out a lot. Even though he's autistic and has mobility issues he will still sit and play with the two younger ones so I can at least be sick without my toddler banging the door down. He's turning into a lovely young man. Very proud of him.


----------



## Myshelsong

Karoolia - congrats on getting past your last date, i know these dates are very emotional.
Kristy- hope you are feeling baby, that is really exciting.

Went out and finally got some healthy food. Haven't felt good enough to go shopping until today which is great. Still not 100% but at least getting a bit better.


----------



## karoolia

maryanne that is so sweet that your oldest is helping you out. I would be very proud of him as well.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Myshelsong! I wish I had already had a scan though. Last time I didn't know anything was wrong until the ultrasound so I'm worried it could be the same thing and I just don't know. I did strongly suspect miscarriage last time, I feel much more optimistic this time so I'm hoping there is something to that.


----------



## xkirstyx

Maryanne my older two are really good and help me out a lot. They are just exhausted lol. I'll be glad when I can finally tell them about the baby and they will hopefully be a bit more understanding!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad they help you out. We have told zack already because he already guessed with me throwing up non stop. I've had so many pregnancies close together that he guesses early on. He's old enough to know to keep it quiet though. He's so excited to have another sibling. He loves babies. Although I know he's secretly hoping for another brother.


----------



## darlingqueen

maryanne- That's sweet he's a good helper! :) I've got one too, and he already knows too, I know it's early but he heard conversations between me and hubby and he got excited. Yesterday he drew a picture of me pregnant, and today he's asking what we're going to name it. He suggested if it's a boy, Goofy. bahahaha it's too cute.


----------



## Sweetkat

It's great your older ones are helping. DD doesn't know and I am going to ask the dr not to say anything at the scan (I hope she doesn't guess they aren't just looking at my belly :).

If she found out all our relatives, neighbours, friends, her friends and her whole class at school and every single parent would know, and as I am still worried sth might go wrong I don't want a world wide announcement &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Also, we have finally booked our summer holiday &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha darlingqueen that's so sweet. Zack wants the baby to be called zack jr. or Optimus prime. Neither are gonna happen lol. 

Off anywhere nice sweetkat?


----------



## Sweetkat

We are getting the train to South of France as I didn't want to fly. Was really tempted by Barcelona, but wasn't too sure about flying and the train there would take forever :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds lovely! I'm hoping we can finally have a holiday next year. I looked into Disneyland after the ladies mentioned they have measures in place for autistic guests and it looks great. The travel agent also gave us lots of brochures for other places that do the same so I'm very excited.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for Disneyland! 4 weeks time we will be there!


----------



## karoolia

maryanne I bet you and your kids will have a blast if you go to Disneyland!

sweetkat - your vacation sounds so nice. I have only been to France once, and it was just one small town. I would love to see more of the country. 

We will actually be flying at the end of the month. We have to go back to Canada for my grandmother's 90th birthday then we're staying for a week to visit family. I am a little nervous about flying too, but it would take us the better part of 4 days to drive from where we are in the US to where we're from in Canada. So just hoping everything goes smoothly.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds lovely karoolia, sure you will have a great time. Im sure flying will be much more comfortable than sitting in a car for days. I'm so jealous of everyone going away. 

9 weeks today and First consultant appointment Monday! Cant believe how fast time is passing.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sweetkat - vacay sounds great. Hope you have a wonderful time, when do you go?

Maryanne - Disneyland sounds great with all the kids! Yay for first appointment. Very exciting.

Karoolia - don't worry about the flight Hun. Where is Canada is she? Wow big birthday for Grandma!

Afm, call the Drs office and now just waiting for call back. Hoping to do another scan before we do the harmony test. Super tired today again, but went shopping yesterday so have lots of healthy snacks for when the nausea starts. Trying to be productive is hard when I am feeling so gross and unmotivated.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am sure flying is very safe, I just hate it at the best of times and never flew when pregnant with DD either. Just me being me :)

We are going in 6 days, very excited. It's very cold here and pouring it down, proper autumn whether :(

Time really is flying. Kirsty and I are 12 weeks (well I am and Kirsty tomorrow), Maryanne is 9, Karoolia is getting close to 12 :) - yeeeeeey to all of us.

Myshel, how far along are you? I did panorama at 9 weeks exactly as couldn't wait a day longer and there was enough of the baby's DNA in my blood to test and I got the results 6 days later (even though I am in the UK and they send them off to the USA for testing).

I bought a stretchy skirt today and a few tops, none of the tops will fit me in a few weeks, but at least I can wear them on holiday :):):)


----------



## Sweetkat

Oh, I got my bloods back today and I don't have strep B. How is that possible? I had it with DD.


----------



## xkirstyx

They say you can have it with one baby and not another. I have only every been tested once so no idea of true or not


----------



## maryanne1987

I've never had it diagnosed through bloods, only vaginal swabs. It's not accurate before 35 weeks though and can come and go. I'd ask for a repeat test later on but if they refuse it definitely something worth paying privately for. Ours cost £40.


----------



## karoolia

I'm not worried about the safety of flying so much as being stuck on a 4 hour flight with morning sickness or worse having a miscarriage in the air. I have terrible flying luck so I could see it happening to me.

My grandmother is in New Brunswick. We're from Mova Scotia. So Atlantic Canada. At the moment we're in Iowa, mid-West USA. I think we have three connections each way. All worth it to celebrate with family though! I can't wait!


----------



## xkirstyx

My anxiety is bad today. Keep worrying that something is wrong and I've lost the baby. Tuesday needs to hurry up!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hoping the time passes quickly for you Kirsty. Just a few more days to go x


----------



## xkirstyx

Feels so close yet so far!


----------



## maryanne1987

I know the feeling. My scan is Monday and it feels like a lifetime away. Wish I could just sleep till then. I keep saying I'm going to try and be less anxious but I never manage it.


----------



## Sweetkat

My scan is tomorrow (the NHS one) and even that feels like ages away.

I asked for a repeat GBS test closer to delivery, I don't know whether it was diagnosed through blood or urine sample as I gave both (but didn't have a swab). I would definitely pay £40 because if I need antibiotics in labour I want to make sure I get them!

I feel really sick and really bloated today. People must think I am a fat slob or suspect sth is up, although my best friend (who hasn't seen me for 2 weeks) invited me for drinks! So maybe she does think I am fat :) I tried on sooo many things today before settling on one skirt that is loose enough not to show the entirely of my belly :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I had the swab done for gbs I would ask for that nearer the time. 

My nausea is back but thankfully it's not as bad but it's been getting worse the last three days. Trying to stay positive from that


----------



## Myshelsong

Sweetkat - I think I am about 9w now based on my first scan. We are planning on doing the Harmony test in about a week. We did this with our last pregnancy and everything came back normal, but we lost him anyways so i don't know if getting it will ease any anxiety or not. But hopefully it will.

Good luck Kristy, Sorry time is dragging on so much. Try to just remain positive.

Karoolia- New Brunswick is beautiful, my best friend has a sugary out there. Three connections sound like hell, but totally worth it.

I know nothing about strep b testing, sorry.


----------



## karoolia

Myshelsong - yes, I love NB! I have a lot of family there, mostly in Mirimichi, but I have spent time in pretty much every city and town. I haven't been for a few years now due to moving so far away so I am excited to get back!

Kirsty - I know how you feel. Tuesday feels like an eternity away. Do you have anything planned for the weekend to distract you? 

For the last two days I was so distracted with the visitation and funeral for our friend's baby that I didn't have time to worry, but now that everything is over my mind has gone into full worry mode again. I haven't felt sick in the last few days, aside from the odd short bout of queasiness. I know that ms can fade around 10 weeks, but it still worries me. Knowing last time I had a missed miscarriage I know that it could all be over already and I just wouldn't know it. Sigh, roll on Tuesday!


----------



## xkirstyx

Nothing planned but kids go back to school a week on Tuesday and I still need to get all their uniform sorted so planning to do that at some point.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel - I had never done panorama or harmony before but this time it did give me some reassurance (well at least that there is a low chance of chromosomal issues).

Karoolia - your trip sounds very exciting :). I would fly back home as well for a big event.

Maryanne - not long until Monday and your first consultant appointment.

Kirsty - Countdown to your scan is on :)

Afm, it's my NHS scan today at lunchtime. I look awful at the moment - bloated and fat and generally yuck from the MS. Never mind :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat!

I think pregnancy is the only time when it's perfectly acceptable to look a mess. Well that's what I'm telling myself anyway. I've been sick so much the last few days that my skin has reached a whole new shade of pale, my belly looks like I've eaten too many pies and I've just woken up with a face full of spots. DH is such s lucky man :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck sweetkat x


----------



## Sweetkat

I look fat, bloated, also have spots (although not too bad), circles under my eyes. The neighbours and all my colleagues must think I am a fat slob :) who has totally let herself go. And hardly anything fits me and yet I don't want to wear maternity clothes because I haven't outed myself lol, so I keep wearing the same few things over and over. Great :)

But when I am out with DD without anyone I know I do sometimes wear stuff which makes it very obvious sth is up :)

My MS is bad today and I also have a hungover type headache :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope the scan went well sweetkat x


----------



## Sweetkat

Scan was good. Thank you :)

Due date is 17 Feb now :)


----------



## karoolia

Yay, Sweetkat! So glad it went well! I think you'll be the first in this group to have your baby, I can't wait! I'm so happy everything has gone smoothly for you so far. Do you find you are getting less anxious with all the good scans?


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad it went well sweetkat!


----------



## xkirstyx

That's fab!!! I think you're going to be a week ahead of me now! Hope baby is going to be a few days ahead at my scan on tur though but right it looks like I'll be the 24th I think!


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad the scan went well!

Just booked my scan for next Wednesday. Freaking out since of course I think my symptoms are slowly going away. I hope I can remain positive this week waiting.


----------



## karoolia

Looks like we'll have a few scans in this group next week. I hope everyone gets good news. I'm really nervous. I just keep reliving last time in my mind.


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the good scan! I have my 8 week scan next week Thursday, which I'm a bit nervous about. That's when things went wrong with my very first pregnancy, so I'm always nervous for this first scan. Morning sickness has gotten me pretty bad though, so I'm taking that as a sign that things are ok.


----------



## xkirstyx

Bleeding again today. Not feeling hopeful at all anymore


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no Kirsty, are you ok? Have you phoned the epu to see if they can scan you? With my son and daughter I bled heavily all the way throughout the pregnancies. It's scary but it can be normal.


----------



## xkirstyx

All my pregnancies I've bled when period was due so I'm guessing it's that again. They don't scan at weekend so I'm just keeping an eye on it. It's calming down I think x


----------



## maryanne1987

You have a scan next week don't you? Hoping it does stop for you. No matter how often someone says it's normal it's horrible to see blood.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah on Tuesday. If it gets worse I'll see if I can get checked out but it's not too bad just now x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, the sonographers kept saying I would bleed because I had an internal bleed. And they weren't concerned at all. Keeping fingers crossed it's nothing. Not long until your scan xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks hunny. Fingers crossed everything is ok wish I could sleep and wake up on Tuesday. So glad my scan is at 9.50 so I'm not sitting round all day waiting


----------



## karoolia

I hope it stops kirsty. As the others have said, it might not be anything. I'm hoping everything goes well for you on Tuesday.


----------



## xkirstyx

It's cleared up now. Stayed off my feet all day. Hopefully everything is ok. I keep getting a ball of pressure on the left side I've no idea if it's baby or what but it feels really weird. I want this baby to be ok so bad. If I lose this one and going to stop trying. The losses are too heartbreaking!


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty do you know what side baby is on? I know mine is on the right side (i have a heart shaped uterus). I get weird aches and pains all the time, especially after eating.

Also the stretching and the growing could be the explanation for the pressure. As you had a good scan the chances of sth going wrong are very low (although statistics don't make me feel any less worried). But realistically the chances of sth being wrong are very very very low.


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree with sweetkat. On the side where baby is I get lots of pressure and strange, sometimes painful twinges. I feel the same about statistics although they are definitely on your side.


----------



## xkirstyx

I really hope so! No I don't know what side baby is at. From the very start I always felt like baby was on left but I really have no idea at all! Cm is totally clear again so hopefully that's a good sign x


----------



## xkirstyx

Or is was clear till I went to pee! Urgh


----------



## Sweetkat

I don't know where you are and whether you could get a private scan tomorrow, although as it would only be a day earlier than the NHS one there may not be any point.

I went for a scan last Sunday at a private place and it made me feel better to know the nuchal measurements a few days earlier.


----------



## maryanne1987

You could always go and get checked out Kirsty even if it's just for your own piece of mind. Most wards have scanning machines on so you may even get a scan a little earlier. Im not sure what the guidelines are where you are but here any red bleeding is always investigated ASAP where as brown blood isn't.


----------



## Sweetkat

I know at my local EPU there is a walk-in clinic for up to 16 weeks and they scan you if you have red bleeding. I hope the bleeding is nothing xxx


----------



## karoolia

Thinking about you Kirsty! I'm hoping all is well. I'm glad it mostly cleared up. I wouldn't be surprised if you saw a little more when you peed. Probably just what was leftover being pushed out. I have heard that some women experience some bleeding as a result of the placenta taking over between 10-12 weeks so that could be what is going on. I would also recommend getting checked out if you can, if only for peace of mind. 

As for me, I got to hear my baby's heartbeat today! My husband has been bugging me for weeks to let him try a doppler on me. I finally agreed so he came home at lunch and brought his clinic's doppler with him. He was able to find it after just a few minutes of looking. I forget exactly what the heartbeat was, but somewhere in the 160s. I'm still worried that something may go wrong, but it was nice to actually heat it this time around.


----------



## darlingqueen

Kristy, hope it clears up very soon!! 

Sorry I've been quiet, I've been distracting myself mostly all week. My next appointment is in 4 days, but it's just the RN visit to take down my history and such. 7 weeks tomorrow! Also, my son told the in-laws when they came to visit, oh well. lol MIL was giving my son lollipops and handed him 4, and he was like, "well can we have one more for the baby?" It was too cute, last pregnancy he wasn't interested in any of it, but this time around he's just too cute with it.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia - fantastic that you were able to hear the heartbeat. Yesterday at the scan it was 168 for me. I am thinking of getting a Doppler for home, although I am worried I will use it obsessively lol :) or won't be able to find the heartbeat at all (because I have no idea how to use the thing).

Darling - your son sounds very cute, bless :). Nice that he is excited about the baby :)


----------



## maryanne1987

How sweet darlingqueen!

That's great news about the heartbeat karoolia. I'm tempted to try my Doppler but I keep chickening out. Cause I almost finished my midwife training I know how to find it but I'm half afraid I won't find it and then panic till Monday.


----------



## karoolia

I have been saying no to the doppler for a week or two now because I was scared it would worry me more. I finally caved mainly because I think I was hurting DH's feelings. He kept telling me how good he is at finding the heartbeat and how he can always find it within a few minutes. I'm just very relieved he found it. I would have spent the next few days panicking if he hadn't.


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww that's fab karoolia best sound ever!!!


----------



## Sweetkat

How are you today Kirsty? Only a day until your scan :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm ok thanks just very slight brown cm this morning. Scan is Tuesday morning. 
Got a family lunch out today so at least that will take my mind of things for a bit x


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad you could hear the heartbeat, how exciting!
We probably won't pull out our Doppler until around 15 weeks if everything goes smoothly. I don't want to start freaking myself out too soon when it is hard to find.

Glad bleeding has toned down now and is just brown.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. We had my parents, sister and nephews over last night for dinner. It was. Played some lawn games, set up a fire in the back yard, roasted some marshmallows. We are still keeping everything a secret, I hope to tell them once we are through the first trimester. Fingers are crossed!!


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm back to having loads of cm and thankfully it's been totally clear for a while now. Fingers crossed bleeding will stay away and baby is ok. I always feel like I jinx myself when I write things on here!!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Who hasn't told there children about baby? When do you plan on telling them? I don't know what to do. I was going to tell them on Tuesday after scan but I don't know if I'm ready for the world to know yet because I know they will tell everyone!


----------



## loves_cookies

Karoolia, amazing that you heard the HB!

Kirsty, glad everything seems to have settled down for you. 

Sweetkat, yay for a good scan! 

When I was pregnant before we were going to tell her when I had my 12 week scan. Now I feel like I want to keep it a secret for as long as possible so won't say until either 20 week scan or until she asks why I'm getting fat again. She commented on it last week, bloat has a lot of answer for!

Good luck for everyone having scans this week. Mine's Thursday even though I'm only 6 weeks today.


----------



## karoolia

We don't have kids, but we aren't even planning to tell our parents for another couple of weeks and honestly I probably would have waited a few more, but since we'll be home I feel like we'd be missing our chance if we didn't tell them in person. If I had kids I would probably wait as long as possible. I know, I would have spilled the beans as a child for sure. Actually I remember telling everyone I saw that my mom was pregnant, but I suspect the secret was out by the time they told me. 

Do you ladies just buy your dopplers in a store or online? The one we used yesterday is from my husband's family practice clinic and has to go back. I wouldn't mind having one at home if they are easy enough to find and buy. Do you know if the quality is the same as the ones doctors/midwives use?


----------



## maryanne1987

My eldest knows but then he's almost 12 so he knew something was up when I started throwing up multiple times a day. I could have lied but it didn't seem right and as I have a history of blood clots in pregnancy and im on blood thinners, should there be an emergency or accident then he can call for help and advise them of the situation. My youngest two are too young too know what's going on. We asked my almost two year old if she would like another baby and she said 'no dinosaur'. She still thinks her baby brother is a cat so I'm not sure how much she will grasp of this :rofl:

I bought my Doppler when I was in university doing my midwife training as it was part of the kit we needed but most people I know in real life and on here use sonoline. You could ask for recommdations on the first tri forum?


----------



## xkirstyx

So nervous for my scan tomorrow!


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan done, just waiting to see the consultant now. Baby measuring one day behind and a small bleed near to baby but they said they aren't worried at all. Got to see baby moving around which was just the best. Dating scan is on the 6th but will probably have another scan in the middle. 

Good luck to everyone with scans this week. Thinking of you all.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad everything seems ok and their not worried about it. Love seeing baby jumping round on scans! X


----------



## Sweetkat

Fantastic news Maryanne :) and good you have an in- between scan before your 12 week one :)

I am mega paranoid as only got my kittens two weeks before I got my bfp so I am having myself tested for toxoplasmosis. My OH thinks I am crazy. On a good note, I will know the results within 4 hours.

I am spending a fortune on private scans and tests, ooooops.


----------



## xkirstyx

I think when you have had multiple losses it's worth it! X


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay scan week! 
Congrats Maryanne on a good scan.

Kristy, good luck on your scan today

I am having issues sleeping lately. Falling asleep and staying asleep keeping my mind quiet. anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat - I totally understand wanting extra tests and scans. You have had multiple losses, anyone would need some reassurance in your situation. I say, if you can afford it, go for it. I'm sure you are fine regarding toxoplasmosis though. I think it is pretty rare and I assume you haven't been the one scooping the litter. I wouldn't worry, but I'm glad you are able to get quick results to ease your mind. 

I'm still nervous about my scan tomorrow. I feel silly. We heard the heartbeat on Saturday, I should be confident. I think it is just the thought of going back to the same place with the same doctor. I can't shake the memory of being on that table being told there was no heartbeat.


----------



## Myshelsong

It isn't silly karoolia to feel that way. I am going out of my way and booking scans with different companies, because I don't want the memories that I had with my previous scans. Even the good scans, I am just scared of memories of his pregnancy will trigger me into a complete meltdown.


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one. I seriously considered going elsewhere for that very reason, but my OB is known by pretty much everyone to be the best in the area. With DH having worked with most of them and only really feeling confident sending me to this guy, it was just too hard to refuse and see someone else. 

Fortunately (assuming this goes well) any future pregnancies will be after we move back to Canada so it will feel like a fresh start.


----------



## maryanne1987

Not silly to feel that way at all. I still can't into our epu for the exact same reason. Any scans are difficult for me but I know I couldn't cope with another scan there. Good luck to you and Kirsty for tomorrow


----------



## Sweetkat

So in case anyone else is worried about toxoplasmosis - mine came negative for historical and current infection and I had cats for a year when I was young and for 4 years in my twenties. I always cleaned the litter tray in my twenties.

I also had beef tartare and Parma ham and the odd medium rare stake (before pregnancy). Anyway, guessing you would have to be unlucky to catch it.

From now on OH is cleaning the litter tray :)


----------



## Sweetkat

I think they are going to say sorry, no heartbeat at every scan. Once you have experienced it once it's hard to get that memory out of your head!

I totally understand the anxiety and the fear! Not silly at all.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, good luck for your scan tomorrow. I will be checking your updates from France :) (I have roaming included in my package).


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, good luck for your scan tomorrow
:)


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Sweetkat. It is almost 2:30 here now so by this time tomorrow I will know what is going on. I'm not sure how I'll ever manage to sleep tonight.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, you heard the heartbeat a couple of days ago so the chances are everything is fine. But I know worrying isn't a rational thing and I worry non stop, so I totally understand what it's like. 

Hopefully this time next year we will all be here exchanging baby stories :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you. I'm so so scared. I'm away to bed. I just want tomorrow to hurry up. Have a fab time in France sweetkat, hope you get good weather! X


----------



## maryanne1987

Thinking of you both. Looking forward about to hearing about your great scans tomorrow :) 

Have a good time on holiday sweetkat. I'm so jealous!


----------



## Sweetkat

It's supposed to be really hot. Thing is, I am sooo fat and bloated looking it's a bit embarrassing lol. If I had an obvious bump it would be ok, but at the moment I just look like I have eaten way too much and grown a belly :)

Maybe people look at me and think I am pregnant, who knows, but if I saw me I wouldn't start asking when it's due because ha ha ha, I could just be a fatty :)

With my DD I still fitted into most clothes at 5 months (with zips undone at the back). Now I am dreading going back after the holiday, because I can't hide my pregnancy much longer and yet I don't want to announce yet.


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat, the nice thing about vacation is you probably won't see anyone you know so wear whatever you like and have a great time!

Maybe when you get back the weather will start to cool down and you can get away with adding a sweater. I have found an open sweater can pretty much transform the way you look. 

Good luck Kirsty! Make sure you update! My morning of waiting won't be so bad if I have some good news to focus on.


----------



## maryanne1987

I look like I've eaten too many pies I think. I have a quite obvious pot belly, and today was the first time someone asked me if I was pregnant but I think most people would just think it's a food baby.


----------



## xkirstyx

2hrs till scan. I've hardly slept and so scared to the point I don't even want to go. Urgh please please please let this baby be ok!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Crossing my fingers for you Kirsty. Hope the time to your scan passes quickly for you.

Good luck ck for your scan too karoolia


----------



## loves_cookies

Good luck for your scans today Kirsty and Karoolia.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty and Karoolia please update as soon as you can. Stalking from aboard the Eurostar :)

Good luck xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Everything is fine!!!! I'll update when I'm back home xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!! So happy for you xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Fantastic news Kirsty :)


----------



## loves_cookies

Great news!


----------



## karoolia

Wonderful news Kirsty!! Still awhile before my scan. It is at 2pm and it is only 6:44am here now. I'll update after. 

Kirsty did you get a picture??


----------



## xkirstyx

Here is my very very active baby!!!! Wee monkey wouldn't stay still at all! We are even lucky we got this pic! There was no sign of were the bleeding came from. So I'm 12+4 due 23rd Feb x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1732.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww congrats again Kirsty. You must be so relieved. 

Hope your feeling ok karoolia?


----------



## xkirstyx

Thank you! I feel so much better. I didn't even need to ask if there was a heartbeat because the second the scan touched me baby was jumping around and kicking like crazy! Maybe I shouldn't of had the McDonald's breakfast and oasis to drink before I went haha! But was so amazing to watch. X


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with your scan karoolia! Hope you got more sleep than I did last night!


----------



## maryanne1987

Seeing them move is just the best isn't it. I cried yesterday when they put they put the scanner on me and I could see baby kicking it's little legs. It's crazy how fast they grow isn't it x


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay Kristy, so exciting! Glad you had a wonderful scan.
Karoolia- Good luck today.

My scan is tomorrow at 1pm ... super nervous.
But finally had a pretty ok sleep. I have been battling insomnia and after no sleep the night before I got in a awesome nap, and then almost 6 hours last night. Whoop whoop! Anyone else have issues sleeping in the first trimester?


----------



## xkirstyx

I have no problem falling asleep. It's when I wake up to pee it takes me sometimes over an hour to get back to sleep


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes. The last few nights I've been awake for hours. It's driving me insane as I am tired but then just cant sleep. Tonight I'm having hot malt drink and a nice warm bath before bed to see if it helps


----------



## xkirstyx

That's my gender scan booked for 20th sept!


----------



## maryanne1987

How exciting. Mines the week of the 25th. The clinic haven't confirmed what day yet though. Anyone have a hunch what they are having? I don't mind either at all either way, but I'm getting girl vibes. But since I'm always wrong that probably means its a boy :rofl:


----------



## xkirstyx

I honestly don't mind but I think it's going to be a boy!


----------



## karoolia

Wonderful scan picture Kirsty! Thanks for sharing! It must have been wonderful to see baby moving around!!

As for sleep, I have been taking melatonin most nights. I know I shouldn't take anything I don't really need during pregnancy, but my doctor said there weren't any known adverse effects and if it allowed me to sleep then to go for it. I don't take it every night, but last night I definitely did. I don't sleep well when I'm worried and I knew I would need my sleep. 

I feel terribly ill this morning. My morning sickness has come and gone since about 9 weeks and for the last few days seemed to have faded entirely. Today it came back with vengeance. I'm pretty sure it is mostly nerves, but ugh I had such a hard time getting out the door this morning. 

I feel much more confident than last time, but as I said before it is like returning to the scene of the crime with all the original parties. It's hard not to feel nervous. 

As for sex of the baby. I have been sort of feeling girl, but DH told me last night he thinks it is a boy. I could go either way. I would love a girl, but for some reason I find it much easier to think of boy names so part of me hopes for a boy for that reason. DH doesn't want to find out so we may be waiting a long time before we know.


----------



## Sweetkat

Your scan pic looks good Kirsty. I even have a video from my private scan, although you can't see that much in it.

We are still on the train to the south of France, be there in less than an hour.

Karoolia, good luck for your scan.

Afm, because of panorama I am 99.9% certain it's a girl :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Glad the scan went great kristy!!

I have my RN appointment tomorrow, but that'll be nothing but history taking and such, but I wonder if I'll be lucky enough to get another ultrasound before the anatomy scan, since I already had a dating scan at 6 weeks?? I don't know how this office works, so I'm just hoping I'll get another between that. I'm on the heavier side, so it'll be a while before I look pregnant and not just fat, but I can already feel my uterus bulging out over my pelvic bone, which is pretty exciting. Have you girls been having crazy cravings or aversions? Mine aren't consistently something but I'll crave THIS and then as soon as it's in front of my nose I'm like, NOPE and have to find something else. lol It's been driving me crazy because I feel like I'm wasting food lol


----------



## xkirstyx

This is my bloat bump the other day but it popped out a lot more yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1721.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xkirstyx

I have no cravings at all infact the total opposite! Nothing sounds good and I can only stomach bland food


----------



## karoolia

Aw, kirsty, bloat or not, your bump is adorable! Is it bad that I have looked at your scan photo about a 100 times already. Such a perfect shot. You must be so happy and in love. 

I get a bit of a bloat bump at night, but you can't tell during the day. 

I don't think I'm really craving things either. Maybe a little bit of "everything, but *insert random food* will make me feel sick so I'll eat random food even though I'm not excited about it". Like bread and crackers. I thought I was craving ice cream a few times, but when I went to get some I immediately thought nope, I won't feel good if I touch that.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the exact same darlingqueen. I want something like crazy but then the minute it's in front of me I usually puke. I have no appetite at all. I'm hoping it calms down soon. 

Lovely bump Kirsty.


----------



## xkirstyx

Aww karoolia I keep looking at the pic aswell! That wee button nose!!!! How long till your scan now???


----------



## darlingqueen

cute bump kristy :D


----------



## karoolia

Kirst it is in less than a hour! I came home from work to meet DH. Just laying on the couch trying to stay calm.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so exhausted and feel so sick but I don't want to go to bed till I hear all about your scan!!! Not long now though!!!!


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, your bump is cute. Mine is the same if not bigger, especially at night. Thing is, how am I supposed to hide it???

Karoolia, waiting for your scan update :)


----------



## xkirstyx

I would embrace the bump while on holiday sweetkat! No one knows you so relax and do what makes you comfortable. Mine is impossible to hide unless I where huge baggy clothes and even then you can still sort of see it! I've got to the point where I'm no longer able to/ going to hide it lol x


----------



## maryanne1987

Definitely embrace it sweetkat. I'd enjoy being able to flaunt it where no one knows you. I've given up hiding mine. A few people have asked but I'm past caring.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am going to embrace it for the next two weeks while on leave but if it keeps growing at this rate will have to tell neighbours, friends, work, mums at school...

I don't know why mine is so big??? It's only my second pregnancy past ten weeks and with DD wasn't as big.


----------



## maryanne1987

I carried big with my first but on my second it went mad and now I just pop straight after my bfp. Last time my bump was epic, but I kinda loved it and missed it when it was gone.


----------



## xkirstyx

My bump was huge with my 1st. 2nd and 3rd bumps were all baby. I loved it. I hope this one will turn out the same.


----------



## karoolia

I'm back ladies! Sorry for being so late. It's already night time for a lot of you isn't it? 

Well, I was a nervous wreck. I even covered my eyes when we started. Everything was good though. Baby measured 11w1d, which was pretty good since by my calculations I was 11w2d. Heartbeat was 171 bpm. Baby squirmed and wriggled all over the place. As it turns out my OB does 3D imaging so I got some pretty good pictures. 

I'm sure he and the nurse thought that I was a crazy lady, but it was just so stressful. Even after I knew everything was good I didn't relax until he had shown me the entire anatomy.

I have attached a picture :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0015.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## maryanne1987

What amazing pictures! So pleased for you karoolia.


----------



## xkirstyx

Wow how amazing is that picture!!!!!! So happy for you! Xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

What a wonderful picture. So happy everything looks great!


----------



## mlm115

Congrats on the great scans ladies! I love seeing those gorgeous pictures. Makes me feel more confident for my own scan, thanks : )


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies! 

I almost forgot, OB put my due date as March 5th :)


----------



## darlingqueen

awww that's adorable Karoolia! :) Glad everything went well! 

Getting ready for my RN appointment here in an hour, I sorta wish they would've put my ultrasound, RN visit and physical all together instead of separating it every 2 weeks. Question for you girls that have already had these appointments, did they do a pap exam or just a physical on you? I am refusing a pap exam during the 1st trimester mostly because my last miscarriage, I had a very painful pap exam that made me bleed, and it seemed like from that bleed I never stopped bleeding until I miscarried. I don't know if it was related at all, but I definitely don't want to take a chance, you know? They can do one on me later if they feel they need to, just not until at least 13 weeks for my piece of mind.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck darlingqueen! Pap exams aren't done over here in first tri unless they absolutely have to. Pretty much all they check in first tri is Urine, bloods and blood pressure. Definitely don't get it if it makes you nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

They don't do them in pregnancy here. If you don't want it done I wouldn't do it x


----------



## Myshelsong

I didn't have a pap done, because I had one done a few months prior to getting pregnant, so it wasn't necessary. The only things they did was requisition blood work, ultrasounds, did a urine test, weight and blood pressure. It wasn't pretty boring lol.

Scan in a few hours!! Hoping all is doing well. Got good sleep the last few days, I am glad. Been forcing naps in the afternoon, going to bed after having a good snack so I don't have heartburn.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck myshelsong


----------



## karoolia

Good luck Myshelsong!! Glad you had a good sleep. Let us know how it goes!

darlingqueen - I think they should have done a pap for me, but the OB got confused and I didn't correct him. Last time he said he was going to, but then he discovered the miscarriage and just stopped everything. This time I was confused when the nurse said we were just doing the ultrasound so I asked and she said "since we did a pap last time we don't need to now". I didn't really want to do it so I just nodded. 

I'm sure if you explain that you are concerned and would like to delay they will let you. I doubt waiting a few weeks makes much of a difference.


----------



## loves_cookies

Great scan and picture Karoolia, I'm really happy for you. 

Good luck for your scan myshelsong.

My scan is at 10:20 tomorrow, getting nervous now. I had to send another sample to Charing Cross on Monday (6+1) as part of the molar follow up, hoping to get my HCG level before my scan, not that it will make any difference to the scan whatsoever.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with scan myshelsong x


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel, good luck with the scan.

Karoolia, amazing scan pics.

I had a letter saying it was time for my smear test, but then during the midwife appointment they said I would need to have it done 3 months after pregnancy as I hadn't had it before getting pregnant.


----------



## Myshelsong

Everything looks great!
Measuring 9w5d so right on track. Going to get the Harmony test next week.
So happy with the scan, I was terrified.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey I'm so pleased for you myshelsong!


----------



## karoolia

Wonderful news Myshelsong!!! So glad it went well!


----------



## darlingqueen

Yay Myshel glad it went great! I am going to be taking the harmony test in 3 weeks! Things sure have changed since I was pregnant with my others, was never offered the test before! Exciting that you can determine the gender so early on!


----------



## loves_cookies

Great news Myshelsong, so pleased for you!


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab news myshelsong x


----------



## loves_cookies

I've had my scan, all is okay. Measuring 7+3 (I was 6+4 by dates) so my due date is now April 2nd. No sign of anything molar, although the scan can't rule it out for sure. My HCG level on Monday were 103,311 which is right on target for 7 weeks. I've been discharged from the EPAU (which contradicts what they said they were going to do), they have said if I have any bleeding then I can just phone in and they'll see me, so I guess at the moment I just need to have faith that everything will be okay.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for a good scan love cookies. Pleased for you!


----------



## karoolia

Congrats again cookies!

I'm impressed by your measurements! Do you think you ovulated early? Not that it matters, it must have been nice to a) get great news and b) knock a week's worth of waiting off in one go! :) :) :)


----------



## Sweetkat

So pleased that everyone is getting good news with their scans :)

May the good news on this thread continue xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Speaking of scans, did anybody else feel sore or a bit achy in the lower abdomen after their scans?
I am trying not to freak myself out but I feel very tender


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes, very. I was sore for hours and even a bit crampy. I think it's completely normal. I usually feel the same after every scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

Yeah I was sore and crampy. She was pressing really hard on me and was was sore from it for the most of the day x


----------



## karoolia

I was a little sore after too. It scared me. I kept thinking it would be awful to finally get good news then have things go bad. DH told me it was normal though so I stopped worrying and it went away on its own.


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies I was having a bit of a panic attack. I had like no sleep last night and my anxiety has hit a new level in my exhaustion.

Congrats cookie! Glad you are measuring well.


----------



## mlm115

I just had my scan, everything was great!

And yes, a bit crampy and spotting after since they did an internal too


----------



## maryanne1987

Really pleased for you mlm! Glad it went well.


----------



## xkirstyx

Great news mlm! X


----------



## karoolia

Yay mlm!

I'm so glad this has been such a great week for everyone!!

I'm even starting to feel a little optimistic. Last night we ordered grandparent frames to put our ultrasound picture in to give to our parents. I'm worried I'm temping fate, but at some point you need to celebrate a little so I'm trying.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel, just wanted to say I saw your updates re possible issues in your journal and on the first trimester board and I am keeping everything crossed it's nothing and baby is just fine. 

We are all rooting for you here...


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope everyone is well. I am letting it all hang out (bump and bloat) on holiday and been buying up tops and random stuff for DD on holiday :). Even got OH two nice tops.

I always thought Next and places like that were quite expensive but children's clothes here and women's stuff is more (been to a local chain with nice stuff). So seems we are lucky in the U.K.

Hope everyone is ok :)


----------



## karoolia

Oh, I really like Next. Not that I can shop there often, but when I have visited the UK I have bought a few things there. There is another store called Apricot that I absolutely loved last time I visited. I bought several tunics there, 6 years ago now, and they still look and fit amazing. 

Myshel I hope everything is ok!


----------



## maryanne1987

I love next stuff. It is pricy but it lasts so well. The neutral baby stuff I've bought from there that was originally bought for my daughter, was also used with our son and will be used for this baby. Still in perfect condition. 

Hope your having a lovely time sweetkat. 

Hope all is ok myshelsong.


----------



## Myshelsong

We got a call from our OB office requesting an urgent ultrasound and appointment. Apparently there are some issues with the embryonic or gestation sac, it isn't lying properly and is attached to the middle of the uterus or midline, the lining is thinner than they would like and I have a fibroid. The nurse essentially just read the report too me and had little to no explanation on anything so she told me to take it super easy, hinted I will be out on bed rest and made an appointment with my actual OB for Monday.
I am trying not too freak out too much, but it is impossible.


----------



## xkirstyx

Oh no I've never heard of that happen before. Fingers crossed it doesn't cause too much problem! Keep us updated! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Oh Myshelsong, I'm sorry. What a scary call to get! Hopefully it isn't a big deal and just something they want to double check. Try to relax as much as possible.


----------



## xkirstyx

Proper bump now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1756.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sweetkat

Love the bump Kirsty. I tried to upload mine but it's saying the file is too large and I don't know how to resize on my phone.


----------



## xkirstyx

I just zoom in to the pic. Always works for me x


----------



## maryanne1987

Here's mine for this week. Starting to really feel pregnant now. Trying not to get excited just incase but it's so hard

Hope everyone is well today x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2434.jpg
File size: 39.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab bump!


----------



## Sweetkat

Lovely bump Maryanne :).


----------



## karoolia

Great bump Maryanne! It even looks like a baby bump. I just look like I have been snacking a little too much, which I guess is also true haha.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all. Does it karoolia? I think I just look like I've eaten a big meal. But it's starting to round out a little now. I know I've done it before but it's so exciting watching a bump grow and knowing there's a new little person inside.


----------



## karoolia

Well, I have babies on the brain so I may just think everything is a baby bump. I have realized I am noticing pregnant women much more than I used to. 

But yes, I think it looks like you have a cute early baby bump :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you karoolia.. How's everyone doing?


----------



## xkirstyx

My nausea has been replaced with extrem exhaustion and migraines! So drained I think I would rather have the sickness back!


----------



## Myshelsong

Loving everyone's bumps. So wonderful to see!

Talked with my ob and had a second ultrasound. Baby still looks great. I have an external fibroid which is growing on the outside of my uterus. Looks like it shouldn't impact the pregnancy but will be monitored 
The amniotic sac looks fine, in is the position it is in. Apparently the issue is it is very close to the top, which sometimes is a concern as it could be considered"outside" the uterine cavity. This can cause some serious issues to me, but the don't see any signs that that is what is happening.
He said so far it looks like a healthy pregnancy.... holy crap. Hubs is over the moon, we even got a take home picture of the little babe to keep.


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased all is ok myshelsong! Been wondering how you were.


----------



## karoolia

myshelsong I'm so glad you had a good scan with good news today!! It sounds like everything is going well and that they just want to keep an eye on things. I think you are in good hands. Enjoy having that wonderful picture to look at!


----------



## xkirstyx

Aw that's great news myshelsong! X


----------



## mlm115

Awesome news myshelsong! So happy to hear that.


----------



## darlingqueen

Great news Myshel hope all stays going well and that any worries quickly fade! <3 

Nice bumps ladies!! I've not got one yet, but I'm only 8 weeks, so I have a little while to go haha My appointment is this week, which will be a physical and more bloodwork. I wonder if I can convince them to do another ultrasound between now and the anatomy scan. I just would feel more comfortable if I could see baby again and see all is good. We'll see!


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel so glad you got good news :)

We are still on holiday. I was worried as my MS was very mild. Well it came back quite badly today, which is reassuring but not feeling great :(

Hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## loves_cookies

Glad to hear your good news Myshel!

Sorry to read that you're feeling rough Sweetkat.


----------



## karoolia

My very own doppler arrived yesterday! It isn't quite as good as the one from DH's clinic, but still pretty good. We found the heartbeat right away. It didn't want to actually give us the bpm at first. That took some work to get a proper reading, but as long as I can hear it that is all I really need. 

We're heading home on Friday and will be telling our parents when we see them. We bought some cute picture frames to give them and put our 3D scan picture in them. I hope they are excited/surprised.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's lovely karoolia. Hope announcing goes well. Sure they will be thrilled with the news. 

Scan Saturday. Paranoia kicking in so dipped into emergency budget for a private one. It's my daughters birthday next week so wouldn't want it to be spoilt by me worrying. My next NHS one was meant to be on Monday but the moved it till the week after and I know I can't wait that long.


----------



## Sweetkat

I totally understand the paranoia Maryanne. If you wait until 11&4 they can do the nuchal scan too (but I guess you will be a couple of days before that). I literally sprinted off to do a private nuchal one at 11&4 and that was the earliest they could do it.

I have a consultant appointment on Friday which I got because of my recurrent losses, but I have no idea whether I will get a scan. If not I might also go off and have a private one Saturday (it's been the longest between scans) and I am feeling a little bit paranoid too.


----------



## karoolia

Hope the scan goes well Maryanne! Totally understand the paranoia. I can't shake it myself most of the time.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you all understand. Makes me feel less dramatic. I don't even think DH understands fully but he's always very supportive so can't complain. He always just says 'I'm sure everything is fine'. Drives me insane sometimes though.

At the moment I'm two days ahead of my ticker so I could most likely get the measurements but I think we aren't getting it done again. We haven't in previous pregnancies but haven't really thought about it this time. 

Hope the appointment goes well sweetkat. My consultant scans st every appointment. Hope they do the same for you.


----------



## karoolia

My husband says the same thing. He keeps saying he is optimistic and knows everything will be fine this time. I tend to remind him that he thought the same last time too. I think it is just easier for them to be optimistic since they are separated from the worry just enough. We actually have the babies growing inside us. I think it makes a big difference when it comes to the worry. 

Hope everything goes well with the consultant Sweetkat!


----------



## maryanne1987

I think as well they try to be positive for us as I'm sure he does get worried but he never shows it. Would be nice to see him get a little paranoid now and again as it would make me feel more normal. I always feel like I'm over reacting when he's so calm.


----------



## Myshelsong

My hubs was the same, he is trying to be super positive. But the last weird scare really did him in. I think he realized that this is not guaranteed.... like he gets it because of our last loss but I think it is more real. Neither of us is in the dark that this could be another horrible outcome.
Just have to keep hoping I guess.


----------



## Sweetkat

My OH has been positive everything would be fine with every pregnancy but this time he is asking how I am feeling and if I have MS a bit more.

I am starting to feel paranoid so hope I do get a scan on Friday during my consultant appointment.


----------



## maryanne1987

At my hospital they usually give a really quick scan. It's not detailed and it literally isjust a minute or two but it's enough for reassurance. 

My midwife booked me a scan for tomorrow in the antenatal unit. I was going to get a private one on Saturday anyway but she wants me checked out sooner. Feeling a bit nervous as I've had so many losses at this point before but trying to stay positive. Have pretty much zero symptoms at the moment though which was my first sign on most of my mmc's


----------



## darlingqueen

Had my appointment today. Blood pressure was high, and apparently it was high last visit although they didn't tell me that then. So they have me self monitoring it until Sunday and if it stays high I have to go on medication. I had high bp with my first. They found a little bit of protein in my urine so if it all continues this way I'll likely have to do a 24 hour urine baseline. Positive note, they brought the portable ultrasound in i got to see little one. And the hr was strong 160s so that's awesome. None of my pregnancies seem to go completely stress free lol


----------



## karoolia

Sorry you're having some stress darlingqueen. I'm glad to hear baby is doing well though! I'm also glad you're doctor is on top of things. 

I think I have to admit that I may be paranoid this entire pregnancy. I couldn't find the heartbeat on my doppler tonight and panicked. DH came home and found it instantly. Then I felt foolish.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck with scan Maryanne x


----------



## Myshelsong

I have never had high blood pressure, but I know that doctors don't like it. 
Did you have to take medication before? Wonderful you got too see the baby! I love that.

How is everyone trying to stay positive. Being pregnant with a rainbow is terrifying! Every cramp, ache, pain stops me dead in my track.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Kirsty. 

Scan went well. Measuring at 12 weeks. Even got a 4d look which was amazing. The bleed has gotten a little bigger so it's just monitoring it now but the doctor said he's still not overly concerned.


----------



## karoolia

So glad baby is doing well maryanne! For some reason I was thinking your scan was on Saturday. It must have been a relief to get to see baby.And 4D too! Any pictures you want to show us?


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally forgot to add them. Not the best as baby wouldn't stay still though.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2472.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 4









IMG_2463.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 7


----------



## karoolia

A squirmy baby is a great thing, even if it means pictures are hard to take! I'm still amazed my OB got such good ones. 

The 2D one looks very clear! You must be so happy to have these to stare at. I stare at mine more than is probably healthy haha


----------



## maryanne1987

I haven't put them down since I left the room. It may be my fourth but I'm just so amazed by the whole process


----------



## xkirstyx

So glad baby is doing good! Fab pics! Hopefully the bleed starts to go soon xxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, great pics and so glad everything is going well. I had a small bleed with DD at 12 weeks and it was never a concern. It was never even mentioned again.

This time i also had a bleed at first (small hematoma) but more recently all the drs are saying that they can't see it.

I have my consultant appointment (and hopefully a scan too) tomorrow morning. I will update after :)

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Sweetkat no I wasn't put in meds last time. I think I won't be this time either. I have been self monitoring and i haven't had a high reading since the office. Guess the office visits are raising my blood pressure! lol 
Maryanne, nice scans! Squirmy baby is great!


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope you get your scan sweetkat x


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck sweetkat. Hope it goes well


----------



## Sweetkat

So I had my appointment. Was seen by a registrar instead of a consultant. She did do a very quick scan - there was a hb of 157 and the baby measured over 14 weeks. She wasn't a sonographer so she couldn't do more than that.

I have also got weird bites/ rash so they took blood and a swab to check it's not chickenpox (which I don't think it is but want to be safe). One worry after another. Will get the results next week and they promised to call me over the weekend if it's anything worrying.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad baby is doing good. Hopefully the rash is nothing to worry about x


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all went well sweetkat. Are they keeping you on consultant led care now?


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad baby is doing well. Hope the rash is nothing to worry about.

Yay it is Friday!
Anyone have any plans? I am having parents over tonight for a quick dinner and then Saturday a friend is having a small pool party that we might drop in at.
Weather has finally cooled down so I am finally sleeping!!! Two days of great sleep, I feel awesome.


----------



## Sweetkat

Well I am not consultant led and I never even saw one :(, as it was just a registrar. I asked several times whether I can book a reassurance scan for 2 weeks' time (as private scans are so expensive and I have already spent a fortune) but the registar said they don't normally do scans and also to go to EPU until 16 weeks as they will scan me. But the EPU gets annoyed with me and they also have trainee scanners who sometimes take half an hour to do what an expert sonographer would do quicker. So I don't know what to do now to get a scan :( 

I have the 20 week scan but that's 11 October and I would most definitely like a couple of scans before then. So I might ask my midwife to refer me for a scan or my GP. They said after 18 weeks I can book reassurance scans with the maternal assessment unit (where I was seen today).


----------



## Sweetkat

We are meeting out friends who have a daughter DD's age for a play date tomorrow. We see them almost every weekend and totally coincidentally our DDs are only two days apart in age :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Our epu stop seeing you at 14 weeks so I'm really hoping I don't have anymore bleeds now


----------



## maryanne1987

Our epu stop at 12 which I'm glad about as means my scans will be in the antenatal clinic now. Could you just go for a few scans in the epu. Even if it's just to see if baby is ok? I find just seeing baby's heart and it wriggling about is enough to get me through to the next scan. 

We are just getting things ready for our daughters birthday this weekend. Her birthday is Wednesday. I'm excited but sad my baby girl is growing up. 

Pretty sure I'm feeling a few baby wriggles. I'm so excited!


----------



## Sweetkat

The EPU will only see me for under 2 weeks now as I am almost 15 weeks. I guess I might go towards the end of next week and see whether I can get a scan. And then I might get a private one at 16-17 weeks (depending on how paranoid I am). And then from 18 I can see maternal assessment unit....

It's hard being a paranoid madwoman :)

And my ticker says 180 days to go. That's soooooo long. It may get easier after the 20
Week scan.


----------



## karoolia

Glad your appointment went well Sweetkat!

My next appointment is on the 14th, but I won't be getting another scan until my appointment in October. 

We are home now. Had a great time celebrating my grandmothers 90th birthday on the weekend and now trying to catch up with friends and family. We told my mother about the baby. She seemed excited. We'll be telling DH's parents later in the week when we see them. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your had a lovely time karoolia.

I'm good. Looking forward to my next scan now. Pretty sure I'm feeling baby move now which is exciting. Will be 13 weeks Thursday, can't believe how fast it's going. Gender scan in 3 weeks! I'm so excited. Gender experts and my friend who's a sonographer say girl but most of my guesses on here are boy and I'm getting boy vibes so will shall see who's right. I don't mind either, would be thrilled with either but can't wait to find out.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies that's exciting that you're feeling baby now!


I just got the phone call that I failed my glucose test. Guess i should've seen that coming, next im going to see placenta previa on an ultrasound, since that's the rate this pregnancy is going...lol so I will have to go in for the 3 hour glucose challenge. I have to call and see when as soon as they open. Good news is I've self monitored my bp and it's elevated but hasn't passed the "high mark" all week, so they didn't put me on meds yet just checking daily for now. I failed one glucose test before but passed my 3 hour, so here's hoping.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck darling on your three hour test. Are there any symptoms with Gestational diabetes?

Karoolia, that sounds like a wonderful party. Glad you told family, so nice when they are positive for you!

Three weeks is so soon Mary Anne. My next one isn't until sept 29. I am nervous.

Anyone else do the harmony test or one like that instead of the 12 week scans?


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, i did panorama privately at 9 weeks. At 12 weeks my DS risk came at 1:488 and anyone above 1:500 my hospital offers harmony. Both harmony and panorama came back with same risk (less than 1 in 10,000).

I don't think you can do them instead of the scan though as the scan also checks for things like heart, kidneys, stomach, legs, arms etc. The dr kept telling me what was visualised.

I think my rash is fleas!!! My cats stayed with the people we bought them from and they have other cats. So our cats came back itching and Friday after my scare re chickenpox I noticed cats were itching a lot! So now we are trying to get rid of the fleas...

I am also paranoid they could have got toxoplasmosis from the other cats (although the chances are low as the other cats would have had to be infected at that precise time and have been shedding eggs). I am going to be mega paranoid re everything - OH is doing the litter every day.

Re scans - I might go privately soon or beg the EPU for one. I am 15 weeks tomorrow and have not had a proper scan since 12&3 (the one on Friday was literally a minute seeing the hb and measuring the baby).


----------



## Myshelsong

I think you are referring to the anatomy scan, done between 18 and 20 weeks. That checks for all the organs and other stuff. I specially asked my doctor at our urgent ob appointment if I needed to do the 12w scan since I just had a scan at 10w4d & we were paying for harmony testing. he said no, it isn't necessary.
However if something comes up in the harmony we will be pushed for more scans to make sure baby is progressing.

Fleas are awful to get rid of! Hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## maryanne1987

They also check how baby is developing at the 12 week scan in the uk myshelsong. It's not detailed but it's a basic check. In the uk it's also where an official due date is given. Even if you have earlier scans you still have the dating scan. The 12 week scan is a big part of maternity care here. Any other tests are done along side the scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

Sorry I replied to Maryanne instead of Myshel.

Myshel, I have my 12 week scan report and it says what was visualised and during the scan she was saying i can see the heart (4 chambers), blood flow through it, the stomach, the arms, legs, the brain etc.

At 12 weeks they can't see that much but they can at least see it's going well for that gestation. At 20 weeks they actually measure everything and look at everything in more detail.

So I was told that even though panorama came back low risk I should have the 12 week scan as panorama doesn't pick up structural things (even my panorama report says that).


----------



## Sweetkat

Re fleas - nightmare!!! I am getting quotes from pest control people tomorrow. I had cats for years and never once had fleas :(


----------



## maryanne1987

We had issues with fleas once sweetkat when we took in an ill hedgehog for a sanctuary. Infested our cats and house. No over the counter treatments worked. Called a pest control company and 48 hours later we were flea fee. Can't stand the things. We keep lots of animals and never had any issues before or since. I get all itchy just thinking about it.


----------



## xkirstyx

What a nightmare about the fleas sweetkat! 

I'm officially 100% feeling baby move now! Only feel baby a couple of times a day but it's starting to help me relax! We drive to Disneyland on Sunday and the plan is to do a pregnancy announcement while we are there. Got ds2 a tshirt to wear saying I'm going to be a big brother 2018 on it and I'm thinking of getting him to wear it standin infront of the castle. I'll post pic on here if I do it! 
3 weeks today till gender scan!!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

That pic and trip sounds adorable! Hope you can post it would love too see it.
Yay gender scan!! Do you have a guess?


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm very sure it's a boy but I have never got it right yet lol


----------



## karoolia

I hope everyone has been having a good few days!

Our vacation home is almost over. Both of our immediate families know about the baby now and are all very excited. We have had to tell them not to tell anyone else yet. DH's parents are eager to spread the news. They think at this point we should tell the world. I'm just getting to the point where I am relaxing and starting to enjoy the idea of a baby though. I want to have that for ourselves for a few weeks before everyone knows. 

Very glad we got home and could tell everyone in person.


----------



## Myshelsong

Karoolia - sounds like you had a great vacation with family. Glad you felt comfortable and told family. Hopefully they will keep this little secret private too you.

Long weekend here in Ontario and hubs has a head cold so I think it will be a stay inside or around the house weekend.
I am officially 12w now and starting to freak out because I feel less and less pregnant. I lowered the progesterone I am on and will be off it completely by next week. Not quite sure how to get out of this funk I am in with this pregnancy. It almost doesn't feel real.... anyone else still having anxiety and being worried?


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm 15 weeks and still having so much anxiety. Now that I feel baby move I now get in huge panics when I go days of not feeling anything. I know it's still because baby still has so much space of course I won't always feel it!

We leave for Disneyland tomorrow morning! Kind of dreading it but also looking forward to getting away for a bit! My angel baby should of been due in two weeks so I'm looking forward to getting away and taking my mind off it for a few days.


----------



## Sweetkat

I haven't even felt baby move. Sometimes I think I can but then i think it's just wind. I am 15&3 and for some reason a lot of people have recently asked if we are thinking of having a second lol. I just avoid the question or say sth elusive. No way am I admitting I am pregnant. Maybe after 18 weeks when I am planning to do a private anatomy and development scan.

I do still feel nauseous in the morning, anxious all the time and bloated too (especially in the evening).

Still fighting fleas - i could kill the people who looked after our cats while we were on holiday. They have other cats and a flea infestation and they didn't warn us our cats were full of fleas. I would have taken them straight to the vets for a flea treatment but now we have an infestation and professional heat treatment (which is better than chemicals and obviously I don't want chemicals being pregnant) is 1200 pounds :(, which is crazy expensive so I have had the cats treated, hoovered a million times, treated carpet with soda and salt (supposed to kill them), washed the bedding and the cat bed and bought a carpet steamer. 

I am trying to avoid spraying insecticide as it's so toxic :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Ah the fleas! That is crazy I can't believe those people didn't tell you. That is so inconsiderate.
I am only 12w and haven't felt baby. Don't expect to for a long while tbh. 

Have fun in Disney land Kristy! Angel due dates are very hard sometimes. Hope you are able to enjoy your rainbow while remembering the date.

It is cool and rainy today so we are going to just hang in and do some inside stuff today.


----------



## karoolia

Those fleas sound terrible! I hope you get them dealt with soon Sweetkat!

Enjoy your vacation Kirsty!! I have only been to Disney World in Orlando, but I am willing to bet I would love any Disney Park. I'm sure you will all have a great time!

As for me, I'm back from our vacation home. Totally exhausted, but happy for every minute we were able to spend with friends and family. Only 10 more months until we can move back permanently!

Also I'm 14 weeks today! So no matter how you measure I am definitely 2nd tri now!


----------



## maryanne1987

Enjoy your vacation Kirsty. Can't wait to see your announcement! 

Sorry about the fleas sweetkat. I hope you find a solution soon. 

Happy second tri karoolia. I'm 14 weeks Thursday, cannot wait to make it that milestone now. Must change my ticker as it confuses me. 

Enjoy your day myshelsong. 

All good here. Baby very wiggly but I can go a day or two without feeling him or her. Officially don't fit in any of my non maternity trousers now. I'm glad people know so I don't have to hide mini bump. Scan on Wednesday and I can't wait to see my mini one again. Hope the bleed hasn't grown again. It worries me.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am at the EPU and going to ask for a scan - I hope they do it. Haven't had a proper scan for 3.5 weeks - last one was 2 minutes without measurements and just checking the heart rate. I am feeling generally worried. Wish I could be like Kate Middleton who has announced every pregnancy before 12 weeks. 

It's funny actually because my DD is a couple of weeks younger than Prince George and had I not had the MMCs my second child would have been 6 months younger than Charlotte and now that I am expecting Kate is copying me lol

Still fighting fleas. I am soooooo annoyed with those people.

I will update here after the scan :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Scan was ok - they measured heart rate, head circumference and checked no bleeding. A private scan would have been more detailed but I can't afford it :(, will go at 18 weeks for one.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all went ok sweetkat. 

My scan tomorrow. Nerves are setting in now.


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad scan went well sweetkat - Canadian here, what is an EPU?

Good luck Maryanne on your scan tomorrow. I am sure everything will be great for you.

I am taking myself off progesterone as advised my by healthcare team now that I am 12 weeks, but I find my emotions have surged and gone bananas. I am crying at everything and it is annoying, I know it is the hormones, but I feel so out of control. Just trying to keep sane until the 29th. Don't know if I can request another ultrasound before than. I wouldn't even know how.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, could luck with your scan. They were saying to me today that miscarriages during the second trimester are very rare and you have to be very unlucky.

Myshel, EPU is an early pregnancy unit at a big hospital (National health service hospitals i.e. state ones).

As for me, went to a Greek place for lunch and asked for all meat to be well done. Then after a couple of mouthfuls noticed the lamb meatballs were pink inside :( (toxoplasmosis risk). 

Also, I don't have chickenpox but I am not immune, so I have to be really careful :( And my fleas are alive and well :(

As if I didn't have enough to worry about with this pregnancy.


----------



## karoolia

I hope the scan went/goes well maryanne!

Sweetkat - that's funny about you and Kate with the babies. As for her early announcements, I bet she doesn't have much of a choice. If she kept it secret and was sick in public all the time or cancelled all her events to stay home people would start talking. If I were her I would rather announce than deal with gossip. 

I still worry a lot as well. DH's parents were annoyed with us for not telling the entire extended family. They kept saying there was nothing we could do to prevent a miscarriage and it probably won't happen at this point anyway. I'm just not ready to share widely yet. Mainly because if something did go wrong I would want to grieve privately first and that doesn't happen if the world knows. We're also enjoying having this as our happy little secret. We didn't enjoy it the first several weeks because we were both way too nervous.


----------



## maryanne1987

I've had 3 second tri losses so for me I just can't relax yet. I dont start to feel better until I feel a regular movement pattern that I can monitor and then I feel less anxious. I will also get put on the monitor every Friday from 26 weeks at antenatal clinic which checks babies movement and heartbeat and then scans every two weeks so all that helps to make me feel better. Just need to get through the next few weeks. 

I'm not immune to chickenpox either, never had it. 

Do you have a doctor you could ask for a scan myshelsong? Things work so differently over here that I wouldn't know what to suggest. 

Karoolia take as long as you need. I still wouldn't have announced if my sil hadn't taken it upon herself to announce for us. Don't feel pressured into it.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks maryanne! We told them they could share with their siblings after our next appointment on the 14th. We'll probably still wait a few weeks after that before making a public announcement.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's such a special time that sometimes it's nice not having the world knowing. It's nice to have that secret. I think people would have guessed for me now anyway as I have a very clear bump but I still wouldn't have confirmed it yet. We usually announce publicly at 20 weeks but this time I wasn't sure if I was going to do it at all.


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad someone understands. 20ish weeks is when I was thinking too. Probably shortly before since we will be on a trip around 19 weeks and I won't be able to resist sharing pictures and I'm sure it will be pretty obvious by then haha.


----------



## Myshelsong

As someone who has also had a second tri loss last year, the idea of announcing anything before baby is actually born is just terrifying. 
I think holding off and keeping this private until you feel "safe" is totally normal. When you feel safe will be different than others, but don't feel pressured by family or friends. It is your choice, and the way you handle your pregnancy is your business.


----------



## Sweetkat

I feel anxious all the time and I was actually asking for regular scans every couple of weeks and got fobbed off with a miscarriage is unlikely now. The dr also said they don't offer scans unless there is an intervention they can make to rectify the issue. I think that's ridiculous because some things like hematomas require monitoring and others wouldn't be detected unless a scan was done. Anyway, so zero luck with more scans.

I don't plan to announce at all. When I start showing in a very obvious way (which I think pretty much is a couple of weeks away) and if people ask I will tell them, but not otherwise. Even with DD I only told close friends after I had a scan at 18 weeks and work at nearly 20. I am 16 tomorrow and it might be obvious I am pregnant to some but I am not saying a word!

Most people I know especially those that live far away will find out once the baby is here.


----------



## maryanne1987

Baby growing wonderfully and due on my birthday 9th march! That makes me 13+5. Sonographer also 95% sure it's another little lady for us. I'm so excited and happy. Bleed still there so on pelvic rest and not allowed to lift or carry anything but I will manage if it keeps baby safe.


----------



## loves_cookies

Great news Maryanne. Glad your scan went well too Sweetkat and sorry about the fleas. It's really unfair of the people not to have told you. It's disappointing no more scans it surprises me how so many Dr's and nurses have no understanding the emotional state of women (I know it effects men too, but my experience is that they don't find it as hard) during pregnancies after a loss/losses.

Glad you had a good time home Karoolia. 

I've realised I've not checked in for a while. I had booking in with the midwife last week and she's arranged for a reassurance scan for this afternoon in the EPU. I have no reason at all to think anything is wrong, but I can't relax and I'm still talking in negative terms and I don't see being pregnant in my future. I'm really not ready to announce at all but it's becoming difficult to hide, which i'm surprised about. I've not put any weight, but I've already had to go up a size in trousers/jeans and they're still too tight. I tried to wear a dress at the weekend, but I looked very pregnant in it. This hasn't happened with my previous two pregnancies. I'm thinking it coulf be a result of the molar.


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats Maryann, that is wonderful news. Healthy little baby.

Cookies - God luck on the reassurance scan.

Afm Harmony test (NIPS) came back all clear so yeah for no abnormalities, we are over the moon.
We now the gender but for some reason I am keeping it secret lol. Maybe will tell once we have told family.
Vacation will be coming up soon, thinking about staying around the area and going to a few resorts to get away. We are lucky to be so close to Niagara Falls. It is always a beautiful place to stay.


----------



## Myshelsong

Is Kristy still in Florida on vacation? The storm looks so crazy

Hope everyone is having a good week!


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne - great news re scan.

Myshel - fantastic that Harmony came back clear :)

Loves_cookies - hope EPU scan went well.

Afm, I am going to book a private 18 week scan as my scheduled one is at 21 weeks and I can't wait that long :). So just under 2 weeks to wait for that.

It's 5.30am and I have been awake for almost an hour! Grrrrrrr


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm in Paris thank god!!!!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies hope you all are well! Had my 3hr glucose test today. Waiting for results. Also have my blood for the genetic test, so we'll have those results and the gender next week!! Baby's heart rate was 174 today, so that's exciting


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristy - why did I think you were in Florida on vacation? Hahaha. Glad you are ok!

Darlin queen. What a beautiful heart rate. 
Good luck on the results for both the genetic and glucose test. Fingers are crossed for you.
Why did they test you so early for glucose? Isn't that something that happens later on in pregnancy?

Ah sweetcat! Hope you were able to fall back asleep. I woke up at three and couldn't fall asleep four when I finally opened the window and cooled the room back down. Apparently I was over heated.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, just read re your hematoma in another thread. I had one with DD, they pointed it out at the 12 week scan, but I didn't have more scans until 18 weeks so I have no idea when it got reabsorbed. With this pregnancy I was also told I had a small hematoma the first couple of scans and a bleed on the other side to where the baby is, but more recently I was just told they are gone.

I googled and some women had really big ones and were fine. Also, can you ask the dr to prescribe you sth? Online people talked about magnesium, vitamin E and also some people had antibiotic injections to help it reabsorb.

Did the dr say it's a concern at all?? It sounds like it will get reabsorbed eventually.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks sweetkat. Yes unfortunately things are not great at the moment. I had an emergency appointment with my consultant yesterday. The bleed is still growing and the are concerned about blood flow to baby. It also looks like there may be blood in the amniotic sac itself. Doctor said at the moment things could go either way. I'm on bed rest for the next few weeks and I will be rescanned every two weeks but there's really not much that can be done. They are hoping it will reabsorb or bleed out but where it is makes bleeding out unlikely. I'm in such a mess. I honestly just can't believe this is happening. I'm trying to be optimistic but it's hard. I'm off to see a specialist privately tomorrow as I want second opinion as I don't have much faith in the NHS. Want to make sure I'm doing everything possible to help baby. 

I hope everyone else is well. Sorry i haven't replied. I've just been upset and haven't wanted to update and bring everyone down.


----------



## Myshelsong

Maryanne I am so sorry love. This is unimaginable stress you are going through, don't worry about replying to anyone. Take it as easy as you can, unfortunately there is nothing you can do but pray and hope. Sending love and positive thoughts.
Good luck at the specialists


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I am so sorry you are having a tough time. I really hope the specialist can recommend injections or vitamins or something else that will help and also a rescan and a different specialist might give a different opinion re the location and the size of the hematoma.

Keeping everything crossed for positive news and a good treatment plan.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks both. I'm hoping a second opinion may change things, or at least just give me a better idea on what I can do to give baby the best chance possible. Not going to give up hope just yet. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## karoolia

Oh maryanne, I am so sorry you are going through this. I have no experience with hematomas so I have no advice, but I think you are right to seek a second opinion. I read your other thread and it sounds like bed rest is what helped most other ladies, but I know that doesn't seem like much. I'm hoping it gets reabsorbed soon and you can relax.


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, I think it's going to be ok, although it's hard to go through it....


----------



## maryanne1987

Back from the specialist. Odds of losing baby are about 20-25% which is better than the 50% we were oringinaly told. Bleed hasn't grown and they agree with bedrest and carrying on with my blood thinners. Oh and we are definitely team pink!!


----------



## xkirstyx

Just catching up. Sorry about the sch Maryanne. Fingers crossed with the bed rest everything will be ok! Yay for team pink! Can't wait till I find out gender next week! Xxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, so glad you have much better news :). I think percentages are meaningless anyway. I had a 0.004 chance of having a baby with trisomy 21 and yet i did have an mMC for that reason. Whereas you could have 50/50 or 25/75 or any other percentage and be fine :). I really think things will turn out ok.

How is everyone else doing?

I am really showing and lots of people asking me if we are thinking of having a second. Lol.


----------



## xkirstyx

Pregnancy announcement and bump pic from last week. No Way I can hide it any longer!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1931.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 9









IMG_1929.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty congrats on announcing it :). I haven't said a word to anyone but even OH is saying I am really showing now, so everyone knows anyway...


----------



## karoolia

Aw, kirsty I love DS's t-shirt. I'm so happy for you making your announcement! Did you do a video? I see a time stamp in the corner. I'm sure everyone was very excited for you and I bet your kids were thrilled to be part of it! 

I really want to do a public announcement, but I'm not quite ready yet. Fortunately I'm not showing at all other than some clothes being a little tight. I guess that's the upside of this being my first.


----------



## Sweetkat

I didn't show until 5 months with my first, but now it's sooooo obvious. Was at a birthday party today and thought the other mums might say something but they didn't :) but then so many have just had babies, I am 100% they noticed :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope everyone is ok.

I am trying to arrange a reassurance scan for today, as haven't had a detailed ultrasound since 12 weeks. With DD I had one at 18 weeks and I was going to wait another week but getting too impatient...

Trying to get through to arrange a time for a scan today but they haven't even opened yet.


----------



## xkirstyx

Any luck with scan sweetkat? I'm doing ok. Feel like I'm back in 1st tri nausea so bad all week again and non stop vivid dreams all night.


----------



## Sweetkat

Had my scan and all good :). Huge relief.

Now have a scan at 21 weeks.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fab! I've got my gender scan next wed then next one at 21 weeks


----------



## Sweetkat

You must be excited about the gender scan Kirsty. I have known it's a girl since 10 weeks when I got my panorama results back :)

I am so glad it's a girl. I have sooooooo much girly stuff as I have a DD :)


----------



## karoolia

Glad your scan went well sweetkat!

Kirsty - that's exciting! I bet you can't wait to find out. 

I have to wait another 5-6 weeks for my next scan. I have an appointment this Thursday and they will schedule my 20 week scan then. We're going to be away when I hit 20 weeks so I might have to come in the week after at 21 weeks.


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya can I join please. Expecting after 3 losses in a row 4 in total


----------



## maryanne1987

Hey wantingagirl! Welcome. 

Glad the scan went well sweetkat. 

Lovely announcement Kirsty. 

Hope all is well with you karoolia. 

All ok here. Still on bed rest. Bored, worried and wishing the time away to my next scan. Still so happy I'm team pink though. Still on cloud 9


----------



## wantingagirl

Thanks Maryanne &#10084; 

I'm still worried too &#128546; Scan next week 

But I'm also booked for a gender scan at 16+4 but have to travel away for it but I'm doing it more for the hematoma. Did someone say on here there is medication you can take? How many other children you have, it must be hard xx


----------



## Sweetkat

Wanting - welcome :). I read that some places prescribe magnesium and antibiotics and other stuff for hematomas but if yours is small it should just go away by itself.

Maryanne - keeping everything crossed for you. I know it's a worrying time but the further along you get the easier it will be :)

Everyone else - hope you are ok.

I bought some stretchy skirts yesterday to wear for the next few months. I am not planning on getting maternity stuff other than a couple of jumpers and a winter coat.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wanting are you in the Facebook group for march/April mums? You seem familiar :) I have 3 soon to be 4 children. The bedrest is difficult and it's means my husband is having to take a lot of time off work but there's no other option. In another thread though I think I read yours was 2.5cm? I know it's scary but that's honestly so small, it will most likely clear up by itself. Shouldn't cause any issues at all. They won't treat mine and it's almost 13cm now. It hasn't grown at all in the last few days though so the bedrest seems to be working.

I'm lucky that I don't have to buy much this time as I have loads already. Just wondering what to do about a coat for winter though. Mine already won't do up and don't want to spend a fortune on a maternity one.


----------



## karoolia

Welcome wantingagirl!! I'm sorry you feel worried. I think it goes with the territory. I am starting to feel more relaxed, but I still don't feel all the way there. I have a few friends who are pregnant, but have never had a loss and they just can't understand why anyone would still worry after the first few weeks. 

maryanne - I'm glad it hasn't grown. I'm sure being on bed rest is a pain, but I'm really glad it is helping. I wish there was something more that could be done for you. I have been keeping my fingers crossed for you. It's wonderful that you are so happy to be team pink! 

My next appointment is tomorrow. Apparently it is a very quick one. We'll listen to the heartbeat and do a blood draw to check on chances of chromosomal issues.


----------



## xkirstyx

Welcome wanting!


----------



## karoolia

Had my appointment yesterday. He basically just checked the heartbeat. We could hear it much better than on our home doppler, so that was nice. Heartbeat was 152bpm, which he said was great. I have to go back today to give blood for the quad test (I think that's what it's called). Then another heartbeat check Oct. 5th, then a long ultrasound around the end of October. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xkirstyx

I had my 16 week appointment yesterday. They don't check heartbeat till 22 weeks here. So was only bp and urine check for me! X


----------



## darlingqueen

Wanting- welcome :) 

MaryAnne- hope everything is going good! <3 

Karoolia- That's a great heartbeat, my next appointment is actually oct 5th as well :) 

Kristy- That's crazy! They used the doppler on me to find heartrate at 9 weeks, which I thought was a little early but I wasn't going to complain, and she found heartrate of 174. Crazy they make you wait that long for such a simple reassurance!


AFM- This morning sickness is officially pissing me off lol 12 weeks today and I'm tapping my feet and fingers wondering when it will finally ease up. I haven't been able to do anything productive with it. I just want to sleep or lay down all day because I feel like poo. I was told my genetics test would take a week, so I was really hoping they'd call or post in the portal yesterday (7 days) or today, and they are officially closed now, so I guess that means I have to wait a WHOLE WEEKEND plus who knows. I'm so impatient lol


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope everyone is well. I am nearly 18 weeks (on Wednesday) and have no scans until am 21 weeks.... I might go for a private scan in about a week....

My MS is nearly gone... I am peeing every two seconds during the night though.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Glad you had a good appointment karoolia. I'm looking forward to hearing the heartbeat next week. The midwife will check at 16 weeks here. I heard it on the Doppler myself just now but excited to have it checked at my appointment 

I feel your pain sweetkat. Night time peeing is killing me! I always need to go lately. 

Good luck for your results darling. 

Hope all is ok with you Kirsty. 

All ok here. Nothing to update really. Still on bedrest. Still bored as counting down the days till my next scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

All good here. Just anxiously waiting for wed to come for my gender scan! X


----------



## Myshelsong

Back from vacation, sorry haven't been able to read through everything I missed from the week been super busy.
Glad everyone is still doing ok, this pregnancy after losses is so hard to stay positive.

Officially 14w now and the anniversary of our loss is this weekend. Trying to stay positive and hopeful right now, but I know it is going to be a rough day. 
Next scan is not until the 29th ... so nervous.

Good luck on your gender scan Kristi
Sweetkat let us know if you are doing the private scan.


----------



## xkirstyx

Should of been my due date today. Only thing think getting me though it is feeling this baby move. Wed needs to hurry up so I know everything is ok.


----------



## karoolia

Thinking about you Kirsty. I'm sure this is a hard day. I'm glad you can feel baby move though, at least you have that reassurance! I'm excited for your scan on Wednesday!


----------



## Sweetkat

Horrendous MS here :(. Been fine for the last 2 weeks but started feeling sick when getting up to pee in the middle of the night. Woke up to awful awful sickness and been sick about 3 times (throwing up bile even after eating). Yuck yuck yuck.

I was supposed to have a midwife appointment yest which I only found out about when they called me to say I have missed it. Normally I get a reminder by text message, but nothing this time and I totally forgot. It's now next Monday but I might go for a private scan same day. A bit worried about the baby's heart rate which was 164 at 17 weeks. I think it's on the high end although the dr said all fine.

I am working today as well. Hard when I feel so rough all of a sudden :(

Maryanne, when is your next scan.

Kirsty, hope scan goes well. 

Karoolia, hope all well.

Myshel, I am stalking your journal too.

Xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Sweetkat hope you are feeling better soon! Could you have caught a cold, that sickness sounds horrendous.
Hope you go for your scan soon, I am dying for mine next Friday. Did they reschedule you your midwife appointment?

Hubs and I heard the heartbeat last night. It was so fantastic, I was really feeling paranoid with our loss date coming up and having bad round ligament pains the other day.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel, yey for hearing the heartbeat.

I don't think I have a cold, as I feel fine apart from feeling sick. Was sick at work and now back home lying down and a bit less sick.

I would go for a scan tomorrow if I could, but the local hospital won't scan me as they said it's pointless as there is no intervention they can make if sth is wrong! So I have to pay for every scan apart from the routine ones which the hospital does to (12,21 and 31 weeks for me).

Did you ever get your harmony results Myshel? Sorry if I missed the update.

Hugs xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

All tests came back clear! So happy. Although we had clear results for our son as well that we lost it is nice to know there isn't something else in our way of a happy ending. At this moment we are keeping the gender secret, even from online haha. Not sure why but that is what I am doing ... for now anyways


----------



## karoolia

Glad everything is going well Myshel! Hearing the heartbeat is great isn't it? I listen every other day usually. It would probably be everyday, but I have been too busy. 

Sweetkat - I hope you feel better soon! 

As for me, I developed a cold. Blah. I woke up with a cough on Sunday and it hasn't gone away. I keep coughing up gunk and it is very gross. It's making sleep difficult too. Terrible timing as I am working extra hours this month and started an online Masters degree. I complain when I get bored so I guess this is all good (minus the cold, it can go away).


----------



## maryanne1987

hope everyone is doing well? 

It's your gender scan today Kirsty isn't it? If it is good luck!

Hope the sickness has stopped sweetkat? I'm suffering badly to with ms. 

Hope your doing ok myshelsong? 

Hope you feel better soon karoolia. I have a cold at the moment. It's horrible. My throat is so sore. All my kids are poorly with it too which is horrible. 

Scan tomorrow for me. Was meant to be Saturday but can't wait till then.


----------



## xkirstyx

Baby is great and we are team blue!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1949.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## karoolia

Congrats Kirsty!!! I'm so glad it went well and you know it's a boy! Enjoy!

maryanne - I hope your scan goes well tomorrow. It will make all that bed rest worth it. I'm hoping things look better and you can maybe be a bit more active again. 

My cold is terrible. If I didn't have two meetings today I don't think I would be going to work. As it is I may leave early or work from home in the afternoon.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey I'm so pleased for you Kirsty! You thought it was a boy didn't you?

Thank you karoolia. Hope you feel better soon. Being pregnant is hard without being ill too.


----------



## xkirstyx

I sure did! So excited my youngest will have a little brother to play with. (My oldest with Autism doesn't really play with him) just told the kids are all very happy!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is fantastic news Kristy! Congrats on your little boy.
Hope you are feeling better karoolia 
Maryanne fingers crossed your scan goes well tomorrow. 

Afm I am doing ok. I have had a crazy stupid craving for sushi lately! So last two days got some pregnancy ok rolls and yam tempura ... so good!
Starting to feel better and a bit positive about this pregnancy, but after a late loss it is hard to feel comfortable and safe. Hoping after the ultrasound in the 29 will make everything better.


----------



## darlingqueen

Yay Kirsty! Team blue! <3 are you excited!?

myshel - OMG I had sushi cravings too, and I broke down and got some california rolls. They were delicious. haha

We got our genetics test back today and we found out the gender today too! <3 We are team Pink! <3


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats Darling!!! 
Glad you broke down they are sooo good.


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww Im glad they are pleased Kirsty.

Congrats darling! 

Glad your ok mysel, not long now till your scan.

Thanks for the well wishes. Will update tomorrow. Hoping the sch has shrunk or at at least stayed the same. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty - congrats on team blue
Darling - congrats on team pink :) (pink here too)
Myshel - hope you are starting to feel a bit less stressed
Maryanne - good luck with your scan, please update after
Karoolia - hope the cold goes away

Afm, my morning sickness is much much better (practically gone). I strained my back yest picking DD up but that seems to have cleared up too.

Have a midwife appointment and may pay for a private scan on Monday :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Congrats darling! 
Good luck with scan today Maryanne xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan went ok. Sch has shrunk to 12.5cm which is still pretty big but even that 1cm difference helps. Still team pink!!!! I'm so excited, finally starting to believe I'm going to have another daughter. Risks are still high so carry on with bedrest, and will have another scan in a few weeks. Little miss has a name too, it's India Grace.


----------



## Myshelsong

Love the name. So glad the sch went down, even that one cm.
Are you still on bedrest?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks myshelsong, yes still on bed rest. Hoping to be off it soon but that won't be till the sch is under 5cm. Feels like a long way to go but I'm trying to be positive. 

Hope you are ok today?


----------



## xkirstyx

So glad it's slowly starting to shrink Maryanne! India grace is a gorgeous name! 
The name so far for our wee man is William Craig but could still change!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Kirsty. I love the name choice! William is one of my favourite boys names.


----------



## karoolia

Beautiful name Maryanne! 

I'm glad the sch has shrunk some. Hopefully it keeps going down. I'm so glad you had a good scan!


----------



## xkirstyx

Bleeding heavy. Passing clots just getting ready to go to hosp they are giving me a scan at 10.10. So so scared!


----------



## xkirstyx

Baby is fine. Bleeding is coming from placenta. It's very low and got a 8mm sch x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty hope you are ok and so glad baby is ok. Are you going to have a repeat scan? Has the bleeding stopped?


----------



## xkirstyx

They are waiting till my 20 week scan in 3 weeks. They were going to go the 20 week scan today but couldn't get all the measurements because of his position but I'm glad or I would of been stressing! I'm still bleeding but it's very very light now. I've to go straight back if I bleed bright red again but will most likely bleed of the rest of the clot but should be brown blood and not to worry if it is brown. I'm a nervous wreck but so glad baby is ok!


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristi, that is so scary. Glad you are ok, just take it easy.
Sending you lots of good healthy thoughts.

Today marks a year since we found out our son had no heartbeat and I was admitted into l&d to be induced.
I am doing much better than I thought I would, trying to stay positive but also remembering him as well. Will see how tomorrow goes. I think we are going to do a balloon release with a message from me and hubs at midnight, and than do a donation to the NICU ward in Hamilton in his name.


----------



## xkirstyx

Massive hugs myshelsong. Balloon release and donation sounds like a great idea! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

kirsty, I'm so sorry you had that scare, but very relieved baby is ok! I'm glad they were able to get you in and check you out right away. Hopefully any remaining bleeding is brown and goes away quickly.


----------



## xkirstyx

Fingers crossed! I'm just passing brown blood now but it's going to be a very long 3 weeks till next scan!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok now Kirsty? I'm so sorry I haven't seen this sooner. I don't get on here often anymore. Glad it's nothing serious though. Try and rest. It does help with sch bleeding. 

Hope your ok myshelsong? Angel anniversarys are hard. Thinking of you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, I hope you are ok and the bleeding has stopped.


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm ok thanks. No fresh blood just little bits of brown gunk but I expect I'll be getting that for a few more days. Really hope placenta will have moved up by my next scan! X


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty I'm glad there hasn't been anymore fresh blood. I have been thinking about you!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hope everyone is doing well. Kristy, any more bleeding?
When is everyone's next ultrasounds?

We are doing a 16w reassurance ultrasound on Friday. Trying not too freak out. I am feeling pretty good. Lots of occasional aches and lots of hunger and gas so I am hoping that is all positive. Will try to hear the heartbeat this week before we leave just to prepare ourselves if that makes any sense.

What is everyone's plan this week?
I am heading to my cousins house for a bday dinner for her, she just turned 40 and has three kids and her hubs works nights so she never gets out. So excited to take her somewhere


----------



## karoolia

Myshel I always check the heartbeat the day of an appointment. I feel better preparing myself first. So I totally get it. 

I bet your cousin will love her evening out! 

I have a heartbeat check appointment next week then the big anatomy ultrasound Oct. 25th. It seems so far away. 

We told a few more relatives yesterday and now everyone is pressuring us to make a public announcement. We're planning to, just not for another week or so. It is really starting to bother me. I don't know why everyone thinks they have the right to tell us what to do. 

On the plus side we got some test results back and our chances for Down's Syndrome are 1:27000 and Trisomy 18 is 1:29000 so that's good news. My brother has a partial trisomy 15 so it wouldn't scare me to raise a child with a chromosomal abnormality, but my hope for them has still been that there would be no complications.


----------



## Sweetkat

I am waiting for a midwife appointment which is in a few minutes and then have my 20 week scan at 21 weeks (11 October). 

Stangers all ask if am pregnant (like a cashier in a shop today) yet my friends haven't said a word :). Maybe they just all think am fat as I haven't said am pregnant. One friend has actually said I have lost weight (she must have felt sorry for me cos am so fat) lol :)

I don't want to say anything to anyone yet though as that will stress me out...

Myshel, I am sure 16 week scan will go well. I had one at 17 weeks as was generally worried.
Karoolia - good news re chromosome test results :)
Kirsty - fingers crossed for placenta moving up.
Maryanne - hope bed rest is not too boring and that the sch is shrinking :)

Xxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

No more bleeding. I don't know if it's a good thing or bad? Like do I expect to bleed so I know the blood is gone or will it go on it's own? 
I have my 20 week scan when I'll be 21 weeks on 14th oct since they couldn't get all the measurements on Saturday. They have changed the date/time 3 times so far. Wish I didn't need to wait so long!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your appointment went well sweetkat?

Myshelsong good luck for your scan Friday. Hope your doing ok?

Karoolia don't let anyone pressure you. You announce when your ready. Don't understand why some people are so desperate to spread others news. I still wouldn't have announced yet if my sil hadn't done it for us. 

Kirsty no blood is a good sign. Hopefully the clot has bled out. 

I'm doing ok thank you. Not much to update as my days just involve laying down. Baby seems ok though. She's moving a lot now. Will have a other scan in a week to check on her and the sch.


----------



## Sweetkat

My appointment went well thx, they just measured my blood pressure and baby's heart rate (which was 159-160). I would have preferred a scan but the NHS will tell me to wait until my 21 week scan in 2 weeks :(. I might ask my GP for a referral for a reassurance scan?? 

Maryanne, it must be hard being on bed rest.
Kirsty, no bleeding must be good, means the sch is healing.
Myshel, not long until your scan now. Anniversaries are hard. 5 days ago was 2 years since I got pregnant with what turned into my first loss.

Hugs xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Visit with my cousin went great. She is awesome and we were able to really talk which was nice. Her kids are adorable as well so that was fun.

Sweetkat that heart rate sounds great. Only two weeks until the 21 scan! Yay. I am sure if you wanted to push it to a 20 week scan they would accommodate.

Maryanne, hope you are at least watching a good show or reading a good book! Glad you are doing well though.

Kirsty, I agree no bleeding is great news.

Karoolia I will probably not do a public announcement at all until baby is born. We still haven't even told famil, will wait until scan and than decide from there.


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks everyone. I just wasn't sure as the hospital spoke like they were expecting me to have more. Thankfully none again today so really hoping it's cleared up x


----------



## karoolia

Glad your appointment went well Sweetkat and that the bleeding has stopped Kirsty. I agree that no bleeding is probably a good thing. 

I'm eager for my appointment next week. We checked on the baby a few days ago and heart the heartbeat slow down dramatically. We checked again several times since and it has been fine, but it worried us both. I'm eager to hear it from the OB's doppler, which is much better quality than mine and see what he thinks.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, the heart rate does slow down as the weeks progress. The midwife said it will be 130 by the time the baby is born.

Also yesterday she said she could pick up both my heart rate and the baby's, so it may be that when you picked it up and it had slowed down it was yours!


----------



## karoolia

Thanks sweetkat, ya we wondered if we had picked up mine. Our doppler doesn't give us a good bpm reading so we count the beats and time and it suddenly went from 150s to 80s/90s. My husband does some OB in his practice so in theory he knows it could easily have been my heartbeat, but I guess being his own child this time around it scared him, which worried me.

When we checked again a few minutes later it was back up again.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, that definitely sounds like it was your heartbeat, as 80s/90s is an average adult heart rate :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Karoolia that definitely sounds like you picked up your heartbeat xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

Hospital just phoned to tell me I have a infection and need to go pick up antibiotics. Blah! My bladder always feels so full the last couple of days and I've been getting loads of braxton hicks so hopefully it fixes what ever is wrong. I had loads of bloods, urine and a swab done so I have no idea what kind of infection I have. I also have thrush and need to clear it. At least it's all been picked up on now because I don't actually have a midwife appointment till 26th oct and would of just been getting worse and worse!!


----------



## Sweetkat

I was told that they picked up an infection too about a month ago, but they also said that it could have got in while I was peeing (ie just an external bacterium). I took antibiotics which made it better, but then the constant peeing came back.

It's cleared up for the last few days, I had to cut out all drinks except for water. The midwife also said that's what normally clears infections up.

Hope yours goes away quickly
:)


----------



## xkirstyx

Thanks Hun I'll try just having water and see if that helps x


----------



## maryanne1987

Definitely sounds like you just picked up your own for minute karoolia. I've done it a few times and always worries me. 

Sorry about the infection Kirsty. Hope it clears up soon and you feel better.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks ladies! I feel a bit better about it knowing you all think it was just my heartbeat. 

Kirsty, I hope the infection clears up quickly. I'm glad they found it when they did.

Maryanne - I hope the bed rest isn't too boring. When will they be checking on the sch again?


----------



## Myshelsong

karoolia said:


> Thanks sweetkat, ya we wondered if we had picked up mine. Our doppler doesn't give us a good bpm reading so we count the beats and time and it suddenly went from 150s to 80s/90s. My husband does some OB in his practice so in theory he knows it could easily have been my heartbeat, but I guess being his own child this time around it scared him, which worried me.
> 
> When we checked again a few minutes later it was back up again.

Next time you do that, just take your pulse on your throat and you will know immediately if it is yours or not as it will match the sound of the beats.
Hoping it was just your heartbeat Hun.


Infection doesn't sound like fun! Hopefully they will give you some safe antibiotics and get it taken care of quickly.

Today I am like thirsty beyond belief. I already drink crazy amounts of water, but am dying today. I have had six glasses already and it is only 10:25 am! 
Anyone else having crazy thirst? I know it has been hot out so the air is on and it is dry in there. Thinking it might be that.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies, happy Friday!!
Ultrasound was good, heartbeat is a solid 149 and I have an high anterior placenta. So probably won't feel anything for awhile.
As I had a late loss my doctor wants to do another scan in two weeks, calling it an anatomy scan but knows we will need a follow up one around 20-21 weeks to see everything. He said he just wants to be on the ball incase anything happens. Feeling pretty good. We are talking about telling parents and siblings next weekend on thanksgiving


----------



## karoolia

Great news Myshel! We're thinking of doing our public announcement over thanksgiving weekend. Just seems fitting (even though we're in the US right now and all our friends here will tell us we're a month early haha).


----------



## Myshelsong

I think that is also a great time to tell people, even if you are in the states!


----------



## karoolia

We had announcement pictures taken on Saturday and told the last close family members on Sunday. Our siblings, aunts and uncles, and absolute closest friends now know. Just have to make the public announcement and everyone will know (plus parents of course). I'm excited to be able to be open about it, but I'm going to miss this being my own private thing. I wouldn't announce at all, but I want the excitement of making a big announcement, at least once. 

How is everyone doing? It's officially October now! Anyone making Halloween plans?


----------



## Myshelsong

Yay announcements!

Getting ready for thanksgiving, looks like the i laws are going to be coming OMG
They normally avoid doing any social thing and now they are coming to my parents for a large multi family thanksgiving. Holy heck.

Ah! I felt the baby move this morning! First time I have ever felt this, so crazy


----------



## karoolia

So exciting to feel baby move myshel! I have been possibly feeling baby, but I'm not sure. I feel little pops and vibration-like feelings, but they are quick and I can't tell if it's baby or something else.

Does your whole family get together for Thanksgiving? Maybe I'm in the minority, but there is nothing I love more than big family gatherings. 

We're going to be heading to Vegas on Thanksgiving day for a week-long conference my husband is attending for work. I'm a little less excited after the news this morning though.


----------



## Myshelsong

karoolia said:


> So exciting to feel baby move myshel! I have been possibly feeling baby, but I'm not sure. I feel little pops and vibration-like feelings, but they are quick and I can't tell if it's baby or something else.
> 
> Does your whole family get together for Thanksgiving? Maybe I'm in the minority, but there is nothing I love more than big family gatherings.
> 
> We're going to be heading to Vegas on Thanksgiving day for a week-long conference my husband is attending for work. I'm a little less excited after the news this morning though.

I know I saw the news this morning and was so upset about it. I can't believe something like that happened. But I am sure it will be safe for you guys, it looks like it was just one person (which is no less horrible but at least it isn't a group targeting a specific location )

My whole immediate family gets together every year and if we can all the aunts and cousins come every couple years on the actual dates. This year it will be immediate and two aunts and some cousins along with the inlaws. So not crazy busy, but busy enough


----------



## Sweetkat

How is everyone? I am 20 weeks today, so exactly half way through.

Have been feeling regular kicks (especially when lying down) for the last two weeks (and especially in the last week) so have avoided the temptation to run off for a scan.
I have a scheduled scan in a week anyway (at 21 weeks).

We haven't told anyone apart from my parents, and I feel guilty about hiding it from a couple of good friends, but I haven't told them about my losses either and so they wouldn't understand why I won't announce.

I think I might say something to them after the 21 week scan, although maybe they have guessed. One in particular regularly asks me if we are planning a second one...


----------



## karoolia

That's so wonderful that you are feeling kicks Sweetkat!

I keep feeling something, but I'm never sure if it is baby or not. 

I wouldn't worry about your friends. I'm sure they will be surprised you didn't tell them sooner, but once the surprise wears off I think they'll understand that it's a personal thing and everyone decides to announce at different times.


----------



## Sweetkat

I think at 18 weeks it could well be the baby for you. With my first I thought I felt kicks at 19 weeks and I still don't know if they were kicks or air, but now when I lie down and put my hands on my stomach I can definitely feel kicks. I think in a week or so you will do too and will know hey are kicks for sure :) - but could be that they are kicks you are feeling already :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for 20 weeks sweetkat. I'll be there on friday! Can't believe we are half way!!!! Got my scan at 21 weeks next Saturday. Hope everything will be ok with me. I've never had anymore bleeding so I hope it's a good thing and placenta is starting to move up!


----------



## Myshelsong

Wahoo 20 weeks Sweetkat, only a week scan.

Kristy so glad you had no more bleeding. Sounds like everyone is getting a scan next week!

Karoolia - I know what you mean I had one or two moments where I was like this 'tis a baby but since then only firefly feeling... pretty sure that is gas hahaha

Still discussing if we tell parents this weekend. I am torn, hubs is not. Argh!
We are doing an early scan next week at 18 weeks... hoping all is ok. I keep listening to the heartbeat so at least I kmow this little one is still with us.


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty - So glad there hasn't been anymore bleeding! 

Myshel - I'm glad it isn't just me. I'm beginning to believe the things I'm feeling are baby. They are happening more regularly now, but I wouldn't be surprised if some of them are gas or other rumblings. 

I have an appointment this afternoon. Just another heartbeat check. I check at home, but I like hearing it on the OBs doppler, much loader and clearer and gives a more accurate bpm.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia how did your appointment go?
Kirsty, good luck for the scan tomorrow. Does the NHS see you on a Saturday or is it private?
Myshel, I had a scan at 17 weeks too as they can almost see everything that can be seen at 20-21 weeks.
Maryanne- hope your sch has shrunk some more.

Afm, glad to be half way but starting to really miss wine/ prosecco and have cravings for pate, smoked salmon and sushi (and I don't even really eat sushi lol).


----------



## karoolia

Appointment went well! Very quick in and out visit this time. He just checked my blood pressure and baby's heartbeat (152bpm) and sent me on my way. My big anatomy scan is Oct. 25th (apparently he won't do them until 21 weeks). He has me booked to be there for 1.5 hours. 

Kirsty - good luck with your scan tomorrow!

Sweetkat - yay for being half way there! For some reason I am very excited to reach the half way mark


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi guys 

Sorry I haven't been around much just was dodging bnb incase I miscarry again &#128557; I have the fear. 

I'll try and be a bit more regular now &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## xkirstyx

Sorry it's not till next Saturday lol I wish it was today!!! Yeah it's through NHS. I had no idea the done scans at weekends! X


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty - I bet you do wish it was today! Waiting for a scan is like waiting for Christmas (which I still get pretty excited for haha). 

I'm so eager for mine on the 25th. This week won't be too bad because we're going to be in Vegas for a conference for my husband, but the following week I know will drag forever. 

Wanting - We all understand the fear. No need to be around anymore than you feel comfortable with. I hope you are feeling more confident now though. I am slowly getting there, but still have moments of worry.


----------



## Sweetkat

I have booked myself in for a private anomaly scan today. It's a bit mad because my NHS one is on wednesday but the private place does it in more detail/ more carefully and I get pics and videos at the end too. Was just a spur of the moment thing. I actually wanted to go right now but they don't have appointments until the afternoon.


----------



## xkirstyx

Good luck sweetkat! Saturday needs to hurry up for me! The kids are off school this week so it's going to drag! X


----------



## Myshelsong

How was the scan sweetkat?
Karoolia - when do you leave for vegas? 
Kristy, one more week and then scan wahoo!
Maryanne- how are you doing?

Finally told the parents yesterday at thanksgiving dinner. It went pretty well, we feel really glad we did. We aren't sure if hubs father heard us as his hearing has gone down hill lately and he honestly had no reaction lol. But parents and siblings know now. 
I am still terrified something will happen even though we are 17 weeks. I think once we get through 22 weeks things will get easier I hope. I just pray we can get there.


----------



## Sweetkat

Scan went well, thanks :). I was really paranoid they would tell me sth is wrong, but was all ok.

Myshel, congrats on telling the parents :)

Kirsty, not long until the scan.

Everyone else / hope you are ok :)

I have random worries about sth that can't be seen on a scan, like autism. So many people seem to have that diagnosis now :(


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad everything went well sweetkat x


----------



## karoolia

Glad everything is well Sweetkat and that telling your families went well Myshel!

We are in Vegas now. We basically stayed up all night to catch our flight. Pretty exhausted, but here and settled in. We made our big announcement on Facebook yesterday so now everyone knows. Still nervous, but at 19 weeks I think people were starting to wonder and I wanted the news to come from me. I feel good about it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry I've been absent so long. Hope you are all doing well! I don't come ok here much anymore but wanted to check to see how you all are. I'm 19 weeks Friday, nervous as this is the point where I lost my first daughter but little miss is still hanging in there. She's a little fighter. Just a few more weeks till viability now, crossing my fingers that we make it.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Maryanne, glad you are doing ok. I am keeping everything crossed for you. 
I totally understand the approaching angst with hitting dates. We are doing our anatomy scan tomorrow and I am a bundle of tears right now.

Karoolia- congrats on telling everyone. Hope you are having a good time in Vegas. How is the atmosphere where you are? Is everyone a bundle of nerves or is everything normal?

Sweetkat- I can't even think or get freak about things that can't be seen on a scan. There are way too many things I am freaked out about already.

So like I said, scan is tomorrow and I keep crying. I am just getting flashbacks to our scan we found out his heart stopped beating. I am also just so overwhelmed with telling family and everyone knowing. Also a mil issue with her deciding that no one loves her and she is all alone is causing some serious anxiety for my hubs.


----------



## karoolia

Vegas is great! No one here is nervous. The only difference is that everything has been branded with #VegasStrong. Sadly this kind of thing can happen anywhere anytime. We figured it was no more dangerous now than it was a week or two ago and I'm thinking everyone else here had the same thought. 

Myshel - I hope everything goes well with your scan! I'll be thinking about you!

Maryanne - I'm glad everything is going well so far!


----------



## Sweetkat

Maryanne, so glad you are ok. Not long until viability now.

Myshel, I can totally understand the anxiety. I ran off for a private scan 2 days before my scheduled scan because was worried something would be wrong...

Kirsty, not long until your scan.

Karoolia, are you still in Vegas? In London after the recent terror attacks everything just seemed to be normal and we just carried on as before.

How many scans have you ladies had? I had 11 by my calculations and now I am worried it's too many and could have caused harm :(

So far this pregnancy I have worried about miscarriage, chickenpox, toxoplasmosis, autism, scans (too many), going to a scan and not hearing a heartbeat, infections, and the list goes on :(. 

I am not going for any scans now until my 36 week scan now and I will just have to worry away :)

I still haven't told a single person. People I see a lot have guessed but nobody has asked and I might tell some friends this weekend, or I might not. Might just increase my anxiety levels.


----------



## karoolia

Yup, I'm still there. We weren't in Vegas when the shooting happened, but have been since Monday. We go home on Saturday. 

I have had two scans, number 3 will be on the 25th. I wouldn't worry about all your scans. I think as long as you were having clinical scans with trained techs you should be fine. The only worry I have heard of comes from people who go to boutique non-clinical ultrasound clinics that offer 1-2 hour long 3D scans.


----------



## xkirstyx

Sweetkat scan is tomorrow at 9am. Can't wait! Fingers crossed my placenta has moved! I've started getting loads of kicks below my pubic bone so I'm hoping that's a good thing and it has moved. Hubby felt him kick 2days about and my daughter first felt him yesterday! 
I've had 5 scans so far well 6 from tomorrow. The amount of scans I have always worries me. Always has with all my pregnancies x


----------



## Myshelsong

Scan today went really well. We didn't get every picture needed, but we expected that since we are 18w. But Everything they could see looked within normal range. They even let hubs in half way through so he got to see most of the scan which is awesome.
Next scan is November 3 - slowly feeling better about this pregnancy.

Kristy - good luck on scan tomorrow!! 

Sweetkat- I totally understand not telling anyone. I am still not telling anyone that is not immediate family. I am just so nervous.


----------



## xkirstyx

Glad your scan went well!xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad everyone is ok. Glad the scan went well myshelsong and good luck for your scan tomorrow Kirsty.


----------



## karoolia

Glad it went well Myshelsong!! 

Good luck tomorrow Kirsty!


----------



## xkirstyx

Scan went amazing this morning. He looks perfect and we even watched him picking his nose :haha: placenta has now moved to the side and behind him now so there's no worries about that anymore :thumbup: :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2098.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Look at his little nose! Adorable. Glad it went well Kirsty


----------



## Sweetkat

Glad scan went well Kirsty :) and glad everyone else is ok.

Happy weekend everyone :)


----------



## Myshelsong

So amazing, congrats Hun I love that pic. We still have only got from the top ultrasound pics. Nothing with a profile. I am starting to wonder if this little person has a face lol.


----------



## karoolia

so wonderful Kirsty! I'm so glad it went well. Great pic :)


----------



## karoolia

I am now officially halfway through this pregnancy. Still nervous at times, but it is a nice milestone to reach 20 weeks.


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats Karoolia!


----------



## karoolia

Less than a week until my anatomy scan!


----------



## Myshelsong

Almost scan time! I think there are a couple people getting scans this week?

How is everyone doing?
I am doing good I think, although getting waves and waves of panic mixed in with feeling like everything is ok. I hate this anterior placenta. I feel like I am almost feeling things, like small things but nothing is for sure. Because of this I am using my Doppler every other day just to stay sane!

Having some family over this weekend and doing an Autumn Soup party. Just a get together where everyone brings some soup and bread and chit chats. Should be fun, although we are still waiting to hear in the MIL is coming. She had an argument with hubs just after thanksgiving for no real reason so we will see ...


----------



## karoolia

Sorry about the fight with the MIL myshel. Soup party sounds fun!

I think movements are hard to discern at first anyway so with an anterior placenta I'm not surprised you're finding it difficult. I'm glad you have a doppler and it reassures you.

My next scan is next Wednesday. I'm very eager for it to come. 

I *think* I'm doing well, but people keep suggesting I go to counseling because I tend to be honest and tell them that I am still very nervous. Apparently none of my pregnant friends think that is rational. I don't know. Maybe counseling would be a good idea, but no one who has had a miscarriage has suggested this to me. In fact most of those people seem to think the way I feel is very normal. So I'm wondering if maybe I'm not that off-base and they just don't really get it?


----------



## Myshelsong

Honestly if you feel overwhelmed and need to talk with someone go to a counsellor, there is nothing wrong with seeking help.
However your friends don't get it. Feeling nervous and scared is NORMAL after a loss. You don't have the benefit of being blissfully pregnant without knowing it could happen to you, because you know it could. 
I hate to say it because I hate doing it, but I found that with some people that just don't seem to understand what I am going through emotionally I sensor my responses to them. They ask how I am and I say excited, because I am. They don't want to hear about the terrified and nervous part of the excitement as well because they don't get it. They think I should be over the grief of loosing my son. The other thing I did was back away from some people. I am not reaching out as much or responding to every text because I just can't.


----------



## karoolia

I'm not ruling out a counselor. I have had really bad experiences with them in the past that make me very hesitant, but trying to be open minded. I definitely think learning coping mechanisms for anything going on in life can be a good thing. 

I guess what sort of bothers me is I feel much more relaxed than I did earlier on. The fear of something going wrong is still there so I am open about it, but for me I feel like I am doing 100x better, I even bought some cute baby things while we were in Vegas. I don't spend all my time worrying and have no problem doing everything I need to do and carrying on with life as normal. Early on the few people who knew seemed to completely get why I would be nervous, but it's like I'm not supposed to be anymore. So my lessor fear and nerves now seem to be a bigger concern to others than my major early concerns. 

I guess I just wonder if this is all part of miscarriage not being discussed openly enough. That leads me to wonder if I should keep trying to explain to help make people aware that these feelings are normal or if I should censor myself to keep from getting frustrated with people who just don't get it.


----------



## Myshelsong

I don't know. It is weird that your friends are being so hyper sensitive to the fact that you are still.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi everyone, sorry I've been absent for a bit. It's been crazy busy with my son's school and family plans. Updates on my end. Genetically everything came back fine, and baby girl is doing good as far as I know! I have my anatomy scan on the 7th, so I'm pretty excited for that. They have a portable ultrasound in the office so they peek in every couple visits to see her and she's moving around like crazy. I'm starting to feel SOME movement, but it's not completely consistent, so one day will be a lot, and then the next day none and I want to cry. I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes this time around, but so far I eat whatever I crave and I haven't had one bad number, so I'll take it. The diagnosis gave me extra monitoring, which is nice, I go every 2 weeks instead of monthly. I am actually STILL suffering from some morning sickness, this time around has been the worst out of all my pregnancies, and because of it I'm currently 10 pounds under my prepregnancy weight, I had it to lose, so it's all good. Lastly, still no baby bump! I am impatient for my bump, and it's taking it's sweet time to show, but I was told I have a tilted uterus and that probably plays into why I don't show until later. Swore I was showing by this point with #2 though. It's probably just going to pop up one morning and I'm going to be shocked lol

How is everyone doing? morning sickness gone?!


----------



## karoolia

glad to hear everything is going well darligqueen! How far along are you now, I forget. 

I wouldn't worry about no bump, it just means longer in your clothes. I'm showing now, but everything still fits so I mostly just look bigger haha. 

You're anatomy scan is getting close! You must be excited. Mine is on Wednesday and I can't wait. I'm a little nervous, but very eager. 

I'm sorry you still have morning sickness, hopefully it goes away soon.


----------



## Myshelsong

I had nausea until 16 weeks, and still get bought some of it if I am not eating enough.
Glad you are being monitored regularly, although sorry about your diabetes.

Only two more days Karoolia! Wahoo. Hoping everything will go smoothly for you.

Fall is officially here and the leafs are finally changing in the back yard. So excited for the cool weather, I have been so warm lately. Although I had a few kicks a few weeks ago, I think with this anterior placenta I am going to be out of luck for a while. I have felt nothing for a bit. I know I am only 19w so it is common but was really hoping to keep my anxiety down with movement. oh well.


----------



## karoolia

Today is scan day for me! I'm hoping everything looks good. Feeling very eager for this appointment. Just 3 1/2 hours to wait.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad everyone is doing ok! Can't believe we are halfway or almost halfway! 

Not great news here. Had our 20 week scan yesterday, bleed is still there, she has an irregular heartbeat and possibly only one kidney. Rescan in two weeks. Very upset but she's a fighter so I know she will be ok. Just please excuse me if I'm not on much. I'm finding things so tough at the moment.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Karoolia!

Maryanne, so sorry that you are going through this uncertainty. We are all sending you lots of positive thoughts and support. Hoping that the scan in the next couple weeks will bring good results for you. Big hugs and love.

Afm I think things are ok. Next scan next week at 21 weeks to follow up on the last anatomy scan. I am terrified beyond belief, but I heard th heartbeat this morning so feeling ok. Just having some sharp pains on my side when I shift in bed. Hoping h Is is growing pains and not something serious.


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Myshel!

maryanne, I am so sorry you haven't gotten better news. I wish that bleed would go away, but hopefully it isn't growing at least. I really hope your baby continues to do well. Missing a kidney is worrisome, but she can make it. My mom was born with two, but only one ever worked. The only time it was really a problem was when she was pregnant and developed kidney stones in the one good one. I am thinking about you and sending lots of good thoughts and virtual hugs!


----------



## Myshelsong

Karoolia- how was the scan?


----------



## karoolia

Everything was perfect! It was a long appointment and I felt nervous from time to time, but everything was fine and we got a few peaks at baby's face :)
 



Attached Files:







BABY_0091.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Myshelsong

So wonderful, love the Pic!

So I am over this anterior placenta thing, I am 20w and just want to feel this little baby move around, it would ease so much of my fear but I just can't feel anything, nothing that I can specifically say that is a kick. Ugh. I am trying not to get depressed about this but I can't help it, I am constantly worried. And now my Doppler is acting up and crackling so it I am going to have to get a new one.

Anyone else on the anterior train with me?


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad the scan went well karoolia. 

Yep anterior here myshelsong. I do feel her but I can go days and days with nothing which terrifies me. I had anterior with my last son too and barely felt him all pregnancy. Anterior placentas are awful.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, so glad the scan went well :)

Myshel, anterior placenta here too. With my first DD I only felt small flutters at 19 weeks (don't know if I was anterior then). This time mine is anterior and very high, so I can only feel kicks low down but not high up.

Maryanne, so sorry the bleed is still there. Hope it clears up soon. Re the kidney, could it be that they just didn't see it?

Afm, we told some friends last weekend and OH told his brother. Haven't told anyone else although I will tell if they ask.

I am thinking of getting a 3D scan in a week or so, so curious to see what she looks like :). Anyone else getting a 3D scan?

Have a good weekend everyone xxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Sweetkat - glad you felt comfortable telling some friends. We prob won't do a 3D until later if we do one that is.

So we are less than a week away for my follow up ultrasound less then a week from 21W. I can already feel my anxiety increase with this milestone. Our loss was just after 21w and was found on the anatomy scan and I am just ... freaking out. I hope that it can stay calm this week. Trying to keep the panic down is so much harder than I thought it would be.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel, I can understand the anxiety but the chances of the same thing happening at the same time twice in a row are almost zero. I am an anxious person myself and my friend's DD has just been diagnosed as autistic, so I am worrying about that, even though I have no particular reason to (well, as much as about any other illness or condition). So of course fears and worries are irrational :(

Also, with DD1 I could feel movement (just about) at 19 weeks. I think it's normally around week 19-22 with a first pregnancy so you will be able to feel movement very soon and that will be reassuring. 

Hope the time to your scan flies by :) xxx


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat it sounds like you're getting more comfortable sharing your news, that's great! 

Our scan included 3D. We have a few face shots (including the one above), but the purpose was to check anatomy so it wasn't the same as just going for a 3D to look at the baby. I have thought about doing one later on, but DH isn't sold. The nearest place is 2 hours away and he doesn't think it's worth it. 

Myshel - I would be nervous too in your situation. I agree with Sweetkat that the chances of it happening again are extremely slim. I'm sure you know that though. The nerves come regardless of logic. Hopefully time flies and you have a great scan.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, your face pics are amazing. I went for an anatomy scan privately 3 weeks ago and she did 3D but it's all blurry and can't make out the face. I think baby was moving too. She said for best results 3D should be done after 24 weeks but their website says 26 weeks. I am in London so there are lots of places that do it....

I have a 2d face image but can't make out the face from that :(


----------



## karoolia

Thanks Sweetkat! Ya, I don't know if my OB is just really good at what he does or if he has the best machine available, but even our 11 week 3D image was amazing. I actually just started a pregnancy journal if you want to see a few more face angles from my scan. They aren't much different, but I think they're fun to stare at (of course, haha). I also included some of our announcement photos.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, would love to see more photos. Is there a link to your journal?


----------



## karoolia

Yup, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/2450193-karoolias-pregnancy-journal-2.html I assume that will work


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies, hope everyone's Halloween was good. Did anyone dress the bump? I did not, but again keeping it serect and not showing much anyways.

Tomorrow I have my follow up anatomy scan. Kind of freaking out but trying to stay positive and relaxed. Getting some stuff done around the house and working on some art projects to sell.

Anyone else doing a scan soon?


----------



## karoolia

Good luck with your scan Myshel!!

I thought about dressing my bump, but I'm still at the stage where I'm just thicker looking and sticking out some. It isn't a cute round bump so I decided not to bother. Maybe at Christmas time!


----------



## Myshelsong

Had my follow up anatomy scan today and all looks great! I forgot to get the weight, but this little one is right on track, 152bpm super wiggly and kicking away. We saw some really awesome movements, arching the back, kicking and even some swallowing. but of course I didn't feel anything - Stupid anterior placenta.
We are super over the moon, going to try to relax a little bit and enjoy the next few days feeling secure and pregnant. You never know how long this feeling will last for as a Pregnancy After Loss lady.

How's everyone doing?


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope everyone is good. Can't believe I'm 24weeks! Awesome milestone! X


----------



## karoolia

So glad the scan went well Myshel!! I knew it would. I'm so happy for you!

Kirsty that is an awesome milestone. Viability week! 

We're on a little baby moon this weekend. We have been trying to spend a weekend in Chicago since we moved to the mid-west US, but have never managed. We finally found a weekend where we could each take a couple of days off. It wasn't meant to be a baby moon, but as our last trip pre-baby we've decided that's what it is.


----------



## Myshelsong

Fantastic mileston Kristi!

Karoolia- yay baby moon!
I have driven around Chicago, but never right through it, so have fun! Have a great weekend.
Think we might do a few weekends away from here until Feb, just simple little things to get out of the house while we can. Hubs seems on board so I am excited about it.

Doctor has agreed to do another ultrasound at 24 weeks just for our reassurance since we had that late loss. I am super happy with that idea. Once that happens I think I will be able to just ... relax? Lol probably not, but will feel a bit more reassured.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi ladies glad things are going great for you all. I tried to reply on here a few days ago and it just wouldn't load it through so I gave up. Trying it again now lol 
Had my scan today! I'll see if I can load a picture. Everything measured fine but there was one issue that is having me go to the level 2 tech tomorrow, the umbilical cord has only 2 vessels, not 3. Since everything else measured fine and genetics test came back good they aren't worried, but they want it verified by the hospitals level 2. They said once confirmed I'll have ultrasounds every 4 weeks to check growth, and nsts starting at 28 weeks to make sure she's on track because with SUA comes risk of low birth weight. I'm handling the news alright right now, from what I've read it's almost always good outcome as long as there isn't heart abnormalities, and there wasn't. But I'll feel better when I have the second scan tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







28417919.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Darling, My brother was a two cord baby, they didn't know about it until his birth. He was really small but was a perfectly healthy baby once he gained weight and is now a healthy 28 year old fire fighter!

So my anxiety is super high, which is annoying. I am just being really paranoid about everything right now, I want this rainbow baby so much and this anterior placenta is the WORST!
On top of that I freaking pulled a groin muscle getting out of the car. So painful!


----------



## darlingqueen

That's good to know. The specialist told me they see it about once a week, and unless there's other markers, it's just another variation of normal. I went for the level 2 ultrasound today and everything was just fine and she's measuring 10oz and 19w3d and I'm 19w5d so that's pretty good :) I go back to the specialist in 6 weeks and then I'll have ultrasounds every 4 weeks and at some point I'll have to go for NSTs weekly. The doctor today said they want me to deliver no later than 39 weeks. but basically it just all depends on how her growth goes toward the end. I'm just glad she's starting out measuring almost on the dot right now and that I'll get to see her on ultrasound! :) 

I'm so sorry you are anxious, I totally understand that. I was completely a wreck everyday until I finally started feeling her, then I calmed down some...but even then she'll get really still for a while and I'll start flipping out and then she goes back at it and I can relax again. I hope you start getting some reassuring kicks soon!! Anterior placenta has to be rough :( and ouch! those round ligaments can really hurt!!


----------



## karoolia

darlingqueen I'm sorry you have had some stressful days. It sounds like that isn't a big problem though and everything is going along as it should. I'm so glad your level two went so well!

Myshel - I can completely relate to the anxiety. I have been doing a lot better lately, but there are definitely still days when I worry. I still haven't felt many strong kicks, just the same small movements for weeks and can go for hours without feeling anything and that sometimes worries me. I hope you feel some good strong reassuring kicks soon. It really does help when you can feel something.


----------



## Myshelsong

Had some movements yesterday and didn't even get the Doppler out. Feeling super proud of myself.
Ugh this leg thing is awful. Not sure it is round ligament, but fu** it is painful. 
I am slowly getting better. I can walk now, just have to make sure it is in a straight line. Weird sideways movements hurt too much.

How is everyone else doing?
Any plans this weekend?

Anyone heard from Maryanne, sweetkat?


----------



## xkirstyx

All good here. Husband is getting the snip tomorrow!!! Got a feeling I will be running round after him the next few days while he feels sorry for himself!!!


----------



## loves_cookies

Hi Ladies, I don't remember when I last checked in as I have struggled to cope all the way along.

Our baby boy Alexander Owen was born on Wednesday 8th November at 9:36pm at 19+4 weeks weighing 230g. Unfortunately it seems i've developed a incompetent cervix, this went unnoticed until it caused PPROM and an infection and we were unable to stop labour. He was born absolutely perfect and lived for 45 minutes but there was nothing any one could do to save him. We are beyond devastated and the guilt I feel is unbearable, even though I know there was nothing I could have done. 

I'm rooting for you all as you continue on your journeys.


----------



## maryanne1987

So sorry I haven't been on in a while. I'm in the Facebook group for b&b march mums and forget to update here. I don't come on here often anymore. I hope your all well? 

I'm ok. Had a rescan on little lady and she does have two kidneys, was so pleased. Bleed is still stable but her heartbeat is irregular. Seeing a fetal cardiologist in two weeks for more tests. 23 weeks today.

Oh love cookies immso so sorry. I hope your doing ok? Huge hugs x


----------



## karoolia

oh, cookies. I am so very very sorry to hear this. I'm not a hugger, but I desperately wish I could give you a big hug right now. I can't imagine the depth of grief and loss you feel. I hope you do know in your bones that this was not your fault. I know I would feel guilt no matter what, but we really shouldn't in these situations. I'm thinking about you :hugs:


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm so sorry cookies! 

Maryanne glad everything is going ok with you and hopefully little miss heartbeat won't be too much to worry about xxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Cookies, I am so very very sorry for your loss. There are no words at all, just know we are here for you.
If you ever want to talk privately send me a message.
Take all the time you need to grieve, I know it took me a long time last year after our loss to just get out of the house and do things again. Big hugs


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies

Cookies, I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine how devastated you are now. Can't believe nothing was picked up earlier. If anyone is to blame it's your doctors. Huge hugs.

Maryanne, glad little lady is doing well and hope heart check goes well.

Afm, went to a 4D scan on Friday but little lady was fast asleep right next to the placenta which is anterior. She then turned her back to us ten minutes later... so we saw her legs well lol

I am going to go again on Monday in the hope of seeing more.

We have told quite a few friends now, but I am huge and round like a hot air ballon, so no point trying to hide it lol :)

Hope everyone else is ok :)


----------



## xkirstyx

Nice to hear you're doing well sweetkat and your starting to tell me people. You done amazing keeping it as long as you did! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Maryanne and Sweetkat I'm glad to hear good updates from both of you! I hope everything continues to go smoothly. 

As for me I hit viability week! It's still way too early for me to feel comfortable if baby came early, but a milestone is a milestone! I'm continuing to exercise most days and am feeling really good. I'm hoping I continue to feel good as this pregnancy progresses along more.


----------



## darlingqueen

Cookie Im so sorry! There's nothing I can say to erase the pain but just grieve at your own pace, and my thoughts are with you. 

Sweetkat too funny about the ultrasound I had tree opposite problem, she was moving so much they couldn't get clear pictures or all the measurements. Hope it goes better at the next one. 
Karoolia, yay for viability week! Don't laugh at my slowness but which week is viability now? With my sua, I am paranoid over everything and milestones are definitely important no matter how small. And viability is totally an amazing one. :)

Afm I'm tapping my fingers waiting for another appointment. Google and forums pertaining single umbilical arteries have so many scary risks, however shoal there chance is...that I'm almost paralysed with fear. Doctor mentioned nothing on what I found other than a risk for low birth weight..m which makes me nervous because either they aren't telling me everything, or they have little experience with it.. my kids were always below average on size anyways, so I'm definitely starting to feel the worry on low birth weight. Idk, maybe after my next ultrasound is she's still on track, then i can lighten up, but until then I can't stop worrying about it.


----------



## karoolia

24 weeks is considered viability. Obviously the further along the better. A baby born at 24 weeks would still struggle a lot, but 24 is the point that most doctors agree there is a decent chance of keeping the baby alive, I think I read somewhere that the stat is 50-70% born between weeks 24 and 25 survive.


----------



## Sweetkat

Yes I have been reading statistics about viability at 24+ weeks and they are good, although anything after 30 weeks is even better and after 35 is almost as good as full term.

I am randomly awake since 4.30am - it's the constant needing to pee that wakes me up... grrrrr

I went for another 4d scan yesterday and managed to get some pics although they said I could go for a free rescan in a few weeks. They also did all the measurements and apparently this little lady will be a little bit bigger than her sister at birth (DD was 7 pounds and they are predicting 7.5 pounds for DD2).

Also, someone at the supermarket asked me if I am ready to drop. I was like yes, but I have 3 months to go!!!! 3 months seems like hardly anything and a looooong while at the same time :)

Karoolia, yey for viability.

Kirsten, if baby is doing well apart from the cord I would try to keep calm - easier said than done, I know.

Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Ya, I wouldn't feel very good about baby coming now. After 30 weeks though I wouldn't worry as much and after 35 I wouldn't worry at all. Although I'm hoping this baby comes right around it's due date. 

I'm doing an online degree and will have assignments due in February. All my courses will be over at the end of March so if baby comes on time I will only have 3 weeks of trying to figure out school work, but at least it will mostly just be readings and online discussions at that point. If baby comes early I may need to get some extensions.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Ladies, how is everyone doing?
We are having our 24 Week growth scan on Friday. I am actually not feeling nervous yet, which is completely new for me. I have been feeling more movement so I think in my head I am like, if I am feeling things this baby has to be getting bigger... 
still using the Doppler now, but more for hubs to hear the heartbeat. We got some more gel from amazon so we can go crazy now with it.
Decided we will tell parents the gender at Christmas. Going to buy cute little onesies with sayings for everyone. I am excited about it.

Anyone thinking about Christmas plans already, or getting some baby things ready?
I am officially buying/trading for a small bay item this week. It is a little chair that sings and vibrates. I don't know if it will be used but it is super cheap I am getting it for a home made Christmas ornament so I thought why not!?


----------



## xCookieDoughx

loves_cookies said:


> Hi Ladies, I don't remember when I last checked in as I have struggled to cope all the way along.
> 
> Our baby boy Alexander Owen was born on Wednesday 8th November at 9:36pm at 19+4 weeks weighing 230g. Unfortunately it seems i've developed a incompetent cervix, this went unnoticed until it caused PPROM and an infection and we were unable to stop labour. He was born absolutely perfect and lived for 45 minutes but there was nothing any one could do to save him. We are beyond devastated and the guilt I feel is unbearable, even though I know there was nothing I could have done.
> 
> I'm rooting for you all as you continue on your journeys.

I am so sorry for your loss :( my baby boy was also born at 19+5 on the 1st November 2017. He weighed 215g and was just perfect. However it was his heart that had just stopped beating so I was induced. Now I feel so empty and alone. 

If you ever need to talk feel free to message me. Its an awful thing to happen and this world can be so cruel :( sending massive hugs xx


----------



## karoolia

I'm so sorry CookieDough :hugs:


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry Cookie dough- I know how awful that is, we experience the same thing sept 2016 at 21 weeks. It was awful. Big hugs.

I am a member of a secret Facebook group for grieving mothers. We all experience loss is a different part in our pregnancies, some very early and some very very late. If either of you would like to be added just let me know send me a private message and we can talk. I found it very helpful to be surrounded by women going through or had gone through the same thing. I don't know if it helped me heal faster, but it was a really great place to vent and know I was not alone.


----------



## Myshelsong

I don't know if it is just me, but I am bouncing between joy and terror the last few weeks. I thought it would go away once I started feeling this little one move. But I wake up at night and if I don't feel anything I get so much anxiety ... tell me I am not alone in this anxiety


----------



## karoolia

Nope not alone at all! I'm not nearly as anxious as I was before, but I definitely have moments (or days) where I worry.


----------



## Myshelsong

24 W today!
Amazed that I made it this far. Feeling a bit more secure today. 
March can't come soon enough I don't think.
Started a registry for myself, mainly as a "don't forget to buy this" as we aren't having a shower until baby is born. Anyone else doing this?


----------



## karoolia

I need to make a registry. We weren't in any hurry because we are so far away from family we hadn't expected a shower until after baby was born and we moved home. However, a few weeks ago some local friends mentioned a shower and today my co-worker told me that several people at work have been talking about wanting to throw one for us. I was touched. 

That said, this is baby #1 and I am so lost on what I need. I have bought shower gifts several times, but I have always just blindly purchased from the registry not always knowing why I was even choosing what I was, just trusting that it must be important. I started researching car seats yesterday and am learning that is a mission all on its own!

PS Congrats on 24 weeks!! Hurray for Viability Week!!


----------



## Myshelsong

That is nice they want to do a shower for you. How sweet!
You definitely need to do a registry. I am using Amazon, and to get ideas what I did was check out other people's registries. I put in a popular woman's first name and picked a huge city like Toronto and then scanned people's registries. Lol thinks I like I clicked on and there is an option to "add to my registry"
You could even keep that registry private if you like (which I am) and then use those ideas to do a registry elsewhere. I am loving my idea, I am super smart lol.

Side not had a panic attack yesterday. Was looking fro the heartbeat because baby was being really quiet (thanks anterior placenta) and it took forever! Little one is tucked behind the placenta so even hearing the heartbeat was quiet. Had to calm myself down. Thankfully baby started moving in the evening pretty well so it made me feel better. But again super quiet this morning! Argh. I just need to calm down.


----------



## karoolia

That is actually very smart Myshel!! I may try that. I have a couple of friends who are pregnant/recently had a baby, but they are both still figuring out what they need. Looking at several registries might give me a better idea. 

My baby has lots of quiet periods too. DH thinks it is just a very chill baby. Apparently he didn't move much either according to his mother. I'm glad you were able to find the heartbeat and relax again. These babies clearly have to regard for our mental well-being!


----------



## Myshelsong

There are so many things on those registries that I didn't think about. Like a soother thermometer! Come on, that is genius. I love it.
Glad I am not the only one with quiet periods. Little one started squirming half an hour ago so feeling much better.


----------



## karoolia

Oh ya, my baby is terrible for being quiet. I'll feel movement for a while and be really confident then it will slow down, I won't think anything of it then realize later it has been hours since I last felt something, then I worry. I read babies at this stage should have a sleep/wake pattern, but I haven't been able to identify that yet. I don't think I would worry if I knew baby was always quiet from 2-6 (or whatever). 

A soother thermometer? So a thermometer that is also a soother? That does sound genius!


----------



## wantingagirl

I've been mia for a while, this pregnancy has been pretty difficult and I was so nervous with spotting etc after 3 losses in a row. 

Hopefully things are more plain sailing now &#128077;

How is everyone


----------



## wantingagirl

Loves_cookie & cookie dough huge hugs xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi wanting! Glad you are still sticking around. Are you getting regular ultrasounds?

Just got back from my ultrasound and everything looks great. Sitting at 50 percentile for weight and great heartbeat at 153. Next appointment is at 28 weeks and does not have a ultrasound as everything looks like it is on track.
I do have an annoying muscle tear in my groin area, so going to try to work on healing this this week. Hot water bottles here I go!
How is everyone else doing?

Happy thanksgiving for any Americans in the group. Hope you had a great day yesterday.


----------



## Sweetkat

Glad everyone is well.

I am ok but have major toxoplasmosis paranoia because of the cats. I am having a test tomorrow and then think will get rid of the cats. It may be irrational but I think about it all the time and one cat is outside non stop and doesn't even come back to sleep. The other one is a home cat.

I do feel bad about the cats but the paranoia is even worse :(

Otherwise went for a scan a week ago and all well....


----------



## Myshelsong

I think pregnancy tends to lead so some irrational fear, I was just thinking about toxoplasmosis this morning for no reason. Like our cat is an inside cat and I have had her for over eight years. I don't know why I started panicking this morning,
Yay for good scans!


----------



## Sweetkat

So my toxoplasmosis test is today. I have read everything on google and totally terrified now.

I had cats for 5 years before and they were outdoor cats and in August my results came back negative but these kittens I got 2 weeks before I had my positive pregnancy test and I am just terrified they will get infected and pass it to me :(

Fingers crossed I get my results this evening - they are supposed to be ready in 4 hours.


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat I'm sure you are fine. As long as you aren't the one handling the litter and keep your house relatively clean/your cats are relatively clean you really shouldn't have anything to worry about. 

Do you have someone who can take your cats for a while? Then you can bring them home when you are less worried? 

We have two cats. We got one when she was 6 months old from the shelter, that was in June. The other is from a breeder and was only 3 months old. That was in July. I conceived early June. My OB said as long I'm not the one doing the litter then my risks were extremely low. He wasn't concerned at all.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, I am probably a madwoman! I think about toxo every day since last week :(

We got out kittens when they were a month old on 24 May and I had a positive test 9 June. They used to sleep in the living room and he litter tray would be there at night. Every morning there would be stones on the floor and sometimes with bits of poo attached to them. I did the litter tray until August but once I had the negative test for toxo in August my OH does it.

Thing is, when they were in the living room they would spread the stones from the litter tray around, just small bits but still. For the last week with my paranoia growing we have totally locked them out of the living room and kitchen so they can't get on the table or kitchen tops.

One kitten is completely indoor but the other keeps running out. I have no idea if she hunts.

I cleaned cat poo and had outdoor cats for years (around 5 years) and my test was negative in August but I wasn't pregnant then so I didn't care about things like toxo.

Now with the 3 losses and one chemical I am mega mega paranoid about everything :(.


----------



## karoolia

I completely understand feeling paranoid. I did about everything for a long time. I do think you're ok with the cats though. Hopefully you feel more reassured once you get your test back.


----------



## Sweetkat

Test is negative. I might have to give the cats to a charity. I feel terrible but I have bad paranoia and OH gives me grief non stop as he is having to change the cat litter. I never ever would have given them away had it not been for my losses and this paranoia combined with OH's extreme phobia. It's been hell ever since we got the kittens. He shouts at them for jumping on the table, kitchen, bathroom, won't pick them up. All this stress can't be good for me :(


----------



## wantingagirl

Advice please! 

Ok so my hubby declared he was just trying to be nice so William is definitely baby's middle name so it's between 

Leo William 

Or 

Alfie William 

Opinions please?

I need to make sure it's a good solid not too weird uk name. I've heard a lot that Alfie is too cutesy, I also don't want him to be called Alf or Alfred. Or it's inevitable he would prob be called Alf as a nickname. I'd heard it can be quite outdated when he's over 30 &#128514;


----------



## wantingagirl

Myshelsong said:


> Hi wanting! Glad you are still sticking around. Are you getting regular ultrasounds?
> 
> Just got back from my ultrasound and everything looks great. Sitting at 50 percentile for weight and great heartbeat at 153. Next appointment is at 28 weeks and does not have a ultrasound as everything looks like it is on track.
> I do have an annoying muscle tear in my groin area, so going to try to work on healing this this week. Hot water bottles here I go!
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Happy thanksgiving for any Americans in the group. Hope you had a great day yesterday.

Thanks Hun, I did get quite a lot not had one since 20 weeks, they are doing a 28 week growth scan and a 32 week one. Also at 28 weeks I'm getting an hd live scan


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Wanting.
Canadian here with a father born in U.K. So I feel I can say that both names are great and I like both of them. If you are looking for an outside opinion of names I would say Leo is a pretty standard name that doesn't say weird UK name as I know a little Leo and it is a pretty popular name here in Canada and US. Where Alfie is definitely more UK. Not that that is a bad thing at all, but a very UK name.
Side note I love the name William as a middle name.


----------



## karoolia

It sounds like you prefer Leo so I would go with that. Nothing wrong with Alfie though! Where I'm from our local MP (politician) is named Alfie and everyone highly respects him. He is in his 60s now and owns the name. I have never heard anyone shorten it to anything.


----------



## xkirstyx

Well you know my thoughts on Alfie William lol! Will be funny if our boys end up with the same name!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi Ladies, hope all is well today.
Starting to look into some pregnancy/birthing books this week. Anyone reading anything they recommend or anything for dads to read?

Starting to get consistent movement with is amazing! Can't believe we are only a few months out from this crazy thing!
Anyone buying anything baby yet? I just picked up a car seat and extra dock for our second vehicle on Black Friday. We already had the stroller from last year, but excited to actually use them!

My leg is doing much better, I am even feeling up to cleaning out some closets today!


----------



## karoolia

Myshel I think we did very similar Black Friday shopping! We ordered a travel system (car seat, stroller, and two bases). DH's aunt had offered to pay for it for us and we ended up getting what we wanted within her budget due to the sale, woo! We also ordered a pack n play. We decided that since we will be moving just a few months after baby is born that he/she will sleep in our room in the pack n play and then we'll look into a crib once we get settled again. 

I'm glad you're feeling lots of movement!


----------



## Myshelsong

That's too funny. Glad you got a travel system!
We were going to do the pack and play but decided to put in on our registry list or buy a used one since it is just going to be mainly for parents houses and stuff.
But I did score some awesome maternity dresses from PinkBlush. Super inexpensive and already delivered.

Just had my GD test. Hoping it went well, thankfully I didn't get sick I was so worried. So now I am just going to chug some serious water and try to flush this crazy sugar out. Next appointment is Dec 22 with my OB.

Anyone have any doctors or ultrasounds coming up?


----------



## karoolia

I also have a pack and play on my registry. I want a second one for work! I work at a church and they are pretty laid back so instead of trying to figure out infant childcare for 4 months I'm just going to work from home some days and bring baby with me on other days. 

My OB scheduled my GD test for Dec. 26th when I'll be 30 weeks. I asked if he was sure I should wait that long and he said yes. I'm not a huge fan of how he does some things, but have heard he is the best when it comes to delivery so I'll just stick it out. I won't be happy if I turn out to have GD and could have been taking care of it earlier though.


----------



## LKGlove

Hello Ladies,

I'm a little late to join but I thought I would stop by. I'm currently 23 weeks with baby girl #2 after 2 miscarriages in the past year. I'm so happy to be here but so nervous. It seems like every time I worry about something and find out everything is OK I find something else to worry about :wacko:. I didn't even start telling family and friends about the pregnancy until a few weeks ago!! Anyway, whishing you all the best on our rainbow journeys!


----------



## Myshelsong

Karoolia - agreed, I would be so mad to find out i had GD so far in. I am sure you are fine though. He probably doesn't think you have it so is making the test later.

Welcome Love. 
Congrats on your rainbow pregnancy! May you have a happy and healthy rest of your pregnancy. We only told family on thanksgiving (Canadian so in October), and even then it was a panic. We haven't announced Publically and I have a few family members that don't even know yet.
So far we have had an easy run, but that doesn't stop me from having a panic attack every meeting or ultrasound! Just try to enjoy the good days when you have one.


----------



## karoolia

Welcome LKGlove! I didn't announce for a long time either. We told our parents around 13/14 weeks then some other relatives (siblings, close aunts/uncles) around 16 weeks and did a big announcement at 19 weeks (also Canadian thanksgiving!). I worried constantly. I still worry at times, but the last few weeks have been better. It took a long time to get to a place where I felt relatively confident in the pregnancy though. A mc will do that to you. I hope your pregnancy continues to progress without any difficulties. You're more than half way through now!

Myshel - he probably does think I'm fine. My weight gain is right on average and I eat well and exercise, but still, I'm not impressed with how relaxed he is about everything. I would probably switch to someone else to be honest, but all the other OBs work with my husband's colleagues who are all my friends and I just want to keep those worlds separate. Besides, from what my husband has seen in the hospital my OB is truly the best when it comes to deliveries. He's the guy the other OBs call in when things get complicated.


----------



## Myshelsong

Good delivery is important for sure. As long as he isn't ignoring you now t is worth it I think. Sounds like your hubs feels confident in his ability, that is reassuring.

Has anyone heard from our other March Rainbow ladies? I know not everyone lives in this site like I do but it has been awhile.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies. So I found out I have Gestational diabetes. I am bummed about this, but after lots of research have decided I have this and can manage it. Will be going to the dietician on dec 12 so will see what else I need to do beyond diet change than. 
Sending positive vibes to you all. Hope you are having a good week.


----------



## karoolia

I'm sorry Myshel :( As things go though, that one isn't too bad really. A friend of mine had gestational diabetes. She was devastated at first, but she decided to really work with her dietician and was able to control it with diet. She actually lost a few pounds in her thirds trimester, which made her feel better overall. It wasn't easy, she really had to focus on meal prep and making sure she ate enough of the right stuff, but in the end it was absolutely manageable.


----------



## LKGlove

Myshel - I had GD my first pregnancy and I'm guessing I have it with this one also (I take the test tomorrow). I was a little scared at first but it gets easier. For me it changed from more of a hard core structured meal plan at first to knowing what I can and can't eat and what will and won't raise my numbers. You get use to it and it becomes more relaxed as time goes on. Bread and rice always seemed to make my numbers go a little over but adding exercise (small walks) helped.


----------



## karoolia

I'm officially in third tri!! Happy dance all day :happydance:


----------



## xkirstyx

Yay for 3rd tri!!!!! All our babies will be here before we know it!! X


----------



## Sweetkat

Happy third trimester ladies :)

Not much to report here. I had a 4d scan on Monday and I have some really good shots of the face. Also had my anti D as I am Rhesus negative and my OH and DD1 are both Rhesus positive. 

It feels amazing we are in third trimester but at the same time still so long to go. I am having food and prosecco cravings. Just over 2 months to go until I can give in :)

DD knows she is having a sister and she is very excited :)

Has anyone heard from Maryanne? Is she ok?


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi everyone :hi:

Sorry it's been so long &#128584;

4 kids takes it out of you plus I've been so unwell, I used to be here all the time those were the days :haha: 

I have my HD scan on Thursday! &#128153;


----------



## wantingagirl

Sweetkat said:


> Happy third trimester ladies :)
> 
> Not much to report here. I had a 4d scan on Monday and I have some really good shots of the face. Also had my anti D as I am Rhesus negative and my OH and DD1 are both Rhesus positive.
> 
> It feels amazing we are in third trimester but at the same time still so long to go. I am having food and prosecco cravings. Just over 2 months to go until I can give in :)
> 
> DD knows she is having a sister and she is very excited :)
> 
> Has anyone heard from Maryanne? Is she ok?

Maryanne that started the group? 

I spoke to her yesterday she just moved into her new house yesterday. She's good though and baby is good. 

By the way girls we have a due date march group that was setup by someone else months ago if anyone wants to join. Just let me know!


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad to hear both you and Maryanne are doing well!


----------



## wantingagirl

I meant a Facebook group!


----------



## wantingagirl

karoolia said:


> I'm glad to hear both you and Maryanne are doing well!

Thanks my darling &#10084; it's scarily flying by. I still though get the fear something might go wrong &#128584;


----------



## Myshelsong

Time is flying by and crawling at the same time. So glad you are doing well and on track. 
So the children's place has a great clearance right now and I am trying so hard not to go nuts and buy a bunch of stuff. I just can't help myself. My cart is full!


----------



## karoolia

Myshel it is probably smart to load up during sales!

wanting - I wasn't sure if you meant the other group on this site or the facebook one. I forgot about that. I'm guessing that's why the March group is so quiet. I assume it's a secret group?


----------



## wantingagirl

karoolia said:


> Myshel it is probably smart to load up during sales!
> 
> wanting - I wasn't sure if you meant the other group on this site or the facebook one. I forgot about that. I'm guessing that's why the March group is so quiet. I assume it's a secret group?

I can't remember if it was mentioned in here or just in the group discussion or 1st tri section. There is 16 of us. If u want and anyone else want to add me I'm shona graysmith I can then add you to the group, yep its secret Hun xx


----------



## Sweetkat

How is everyone?

I am ok but having another major autism paranoia. My OH is 52 and he has high DNA fragmentation (which led to 3 miscarriages). I know I decided to try again with him but high fragmention also increases autism risk. I never would have been so aware of it had my very good friend's DD not been diagnosed with it.

So I have been reading articles about risks of autism and driving myself crazy :(. The chance of having an autistic girl is 1 in 200 or 0.5% in case anyone is interested :)

Hope everyone else is happily and worry free pregnant :)

Here we get induced at 41 weeks so as a maximum 76 days before induction for me. Seems like a very long time right now.....


----------



## darlingqueen

Ah it's been so long since I've jumped on here. life has been hectic with the 3rd shift life and making everything fit! lol my kids went to the dentist this month and my son had ZERO cavities, and my daughter had 5! UGH! So she had to go back 3 more times to get them filled but she did amazing and they said she was the best behaved 3 year old they've ever seen. So, I'm glad for that. Funny how my kids eat the exact same, and brush the same times, but one had nothing wrong and the other had 5! Only difference in them is I breastfed my daughter until she was 2.5 years and she did a lot of night feedings... So that may be what did it, but I will still long term EBF with this one if possible, just maybe try and wipe down teeth during night feedings... 

Hope everyone is doing great. Yay, some of you are 3rd trimesterers now hehe :) 

This pregnancy has been crazy busy, with appointments every 2 weeks since I got pregnant. I FINALLY got a break from the 2 week ones and they let me wait 4 weeks for an appointment, god 4 weeks drags by though! I have another level 2 ultrasound on wednesday to get more pictures of her heart (the ones they got last time were good but not super clear because she's a squirmy girl) and to make sure she's growing properly. I'm so nervous, with the increased risk of IUGR and the fact I have had 2 smaller children already, I am nervous she'll be too small, and they'll have to take her early. They already told me I won't go past 39 weeks, because the risks of issues with the umbilical cord increase after 39 weeks. I guess what makes me nervous with it all is that I'm 25 weeks pregnant and I am 14lbs lighter than when I started and my scale has yet to come back up, it's actually STILL going down very slowly... I guess I'll get a better picture of where we are after this ultrasound.. After this one Ill have an ultrasound every visit to check her size/weight and will be starting NSTs soon, I think they said starting at 28 weeks? 


Myshel- I was diagnosed with GD as well with this pregnancy (never had it with any of my other pregnancies) and it's not so bad, you might even get an extra ultrasound to check size, but the diet is REALLY not bad. You can totally handle it. :)


----------



## Sweetkat

I think breastfeeding is definitely what causes cavities. I was clueless and breastfed my DD until she was 2 and 9 months. She was just using me as a dummy including to go back to sleep at night. Had to urgently give up after she had several cavities. Since she's not been breastfed and I cut out all juice she has only had two mini cavities in 18 months. So with DD2 I will be extra careful.

Still feeling paranoid re autism here. Totally irrational, but there you go :(


----------



## Sweetkat

How are you ladies doing? I am ok - been to the dr and I have an enlarged thyroid. So now I am worried sth is very wrong with me (in 5-10% could be because of cancer).

Other than that doing well. Nearly 32 weeks and here is hoping this DD comes out at 37 weeks. Bet she holds on until 41 though lol :)

I am ginormous now and belly is getting in the way :)

OH has just had an operation so he is in bed for the next few weeks - he had a knee replacement which is major surgery. So he is zero help with anything but my parents are here for 2 weeks and then my mum is coming over again near the due date.

Cats are still around. I have a date to take them in to be rehomed but I don't think I can actually give them away :(

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry sweetkat how scaryabout the thyroid. Hope it is nothing serious.
Hope your OH recovers swiftly 

Just finishing up Christmas, have one more family event to go to and we are finished. So far so good, we have survived.
Last doctor appointment went well. The dr is happy with my numbers with my GD and thinks it can be managed without insulin. Yay! Out next appointment is Jan 12 and we will be getting a growth scan to see how little one is progressing. Oh and now that we have told family I am letting the online community I would we are having a girl! Very excited and happy, but more so that everything seems to be going well.
My anxiety although comes in waves is much lower, so much so that I actually bought a crib online today and just got some baby clothes delivered. Holy moly. 29 weeks today.

How is everyone else doing? I know PAL can be so hard, especially around the holidays.


----------



## xkirstyx

Hope everyone had a good Christmas! We just had a quiet one me and my youngest have had a bug so really not feeling good. Nausea so bad and I can hardly eat! 
Bump is doing good. I'm huge now. Getting really horrendous braxton hicks. I think I'm starting to loose very tiny bits of plug as well now. Such a reminder that it's really not long till he's here! Xxx


----------



## karoolia

Sweetkat I'm sorry you are worried about your thyroid, hopefully it's nothing. I'm glad your cats are still around. I know you worry about having them there, but I think if you have made it this far with them you'll be fine. I hope your OH is recovering well. I used to be a coordinator for several orthodox pre-hap/rehab clinics. I wasn't clinical, but learned a lot about hip and knee replacements. Recovering isn't always easy, but most people do very well as long as they do the exercises they are given. Once they did heal most people were very happy with their new knees. 

Myshel- congrats on the girl! So exciting! I'm glad your doctor thinks the GD will be manageable without insulin. That should make things a little easier. Yay for buying a crib too! 

kirsty - sorry your youngest isn't feeling well and about the braxton hicks. I guess that's normal at this stage though. 

As for me, I'm still feeling good! I think I may have had a few braxton hicks over the last few weeks, but it just felt like a tightening. I think they can feel that way? I had an appointment yesterday, found out I don't have GD (yay!) and got my late pregnancy rhogam (anti-D) shot. My OB was doing a c-section at the time of my appointment. His midwife saw me instead. I now understand why sometimes people run into trouble when they see different providers. She tried to tell me I didn't need the shot even though he and I had talked about it and already made a plan. She gave it to me in the end, but it was a frustrating conversation. For the record I'm RH negative, husband is positive. My OB, doctor husband, and all of his colleagues agreed it was best for me to have it now, not just after delivery. Otherwise the midwife was very nice. 

I think that's all my news. Missing Canada. It was annoying having to go to work on boxing day. At home it always feels like Christmas lasts all week between Christmas and New Year's Day. Here though it felt like it was all over as soon as the alarm went off on the 26th.


----------



## Myshelsong

I got the RH shot as well at 28 Weeks (same me negative hubs positive) and we absolutely need it, I dont care what people say I am not risking it!
Sorry you had to go back to work so early, Christmas def lasts longer here for sure. Especially if you can score the week after off like hubs. Soon you will be back!


----------



## karoolia

The last year I was living at home for Christmas my job gave us a half day on the 24th then the full day off on the 25th, the 26th was a Saturday that year so I also got Monday the 28th off in lieu of boxing day then Jan. 1st was Friday of that week (also an off day). So I took 3 days of vacation Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursday, and ended up being off from noon on the 24th and not going back until Jan. 4th. It was great! I mean we got married on the 29th so it was also necessary, but I loved the way the days fell that year. 10 days of no work and only needed to take 3 vacation days, yes please!


----------



## Myshelsong

Happy New Year Ladies!!
We are so close, I can't believe I have made it this far.
Although I still have panic attacks and worry, I am thinking more about what I need when baby gets here more than I am what if something happens. Which is scary, but amazing.

How is everyone feeling? I know this Christmas for us was a bit stressful and in the end me and hubs caught a head cold. Of course, his head cold is worse than mine, but honestly I am thankful I didn't get it that bad although I can't deal with the complaining about it any more.


----------



## wantingagirl

Happy new year to you all! 

Scary how we don't have long left! 

Question - how many outfits and all in ones would you buy for nb, upnto 1 month and 0-3? Swaddling is also risky these days right?


----------



## karoolia

We are just going to get a few of each size. Enough to get through a week or so. Once baby is here we'll pick up more and/or exchange if baby comes out too big for newborn. 

Interesting what you say about swaddling. I'm in the US right now and here swaddling has become the thing to do recently.


----------



## Myshelsong

I have heard swaddling is the way too go....
I am planning on 6 NB outfits/sleepers, 12 0-3 Sleepers and onsies to start 
Socks, mits a few hats... maybe two or three outfits for when guests come but that is it.

So hungry this week! Anyone else ravenous?


----------



## xkirstyx

I've swaddled all my babies and will with this one x


----------



## Sweetkat

I would buy 5-6 outfits in each size as everything gets covered in poo/wee even with constant nappy changes. The more outfits you have the less washing :)

My thyroid turned out to be almost nothing. It's normal size and doesn't have any nodules but I possibly have thyroiditis, which is inflammation (but maybe it's not even that). Anyway, I have to get a referral to an endoctrinologist.

I couldn't give the cats away, felt sorry for them plus one of them is pregnant so we will soon have a baby and kittens!!!!

Hope everyone is ok :). Happy new year.

Re swaddling, tried one of these swaddle me things once but never worked for us. DD1 spent all her time asleep on me or on her dad :).


----------



## Myshelsong

Glad your thyroid is nothing Sweetkat- thats great.

Not sure if I am going to get a swaddle thing, but will swaddle with a blanket. Super easy and dont have to buy all the crazy gadgets.

Just ordered our mattress from babies are us. They actually have a decent sale going on.


----------



## Myshelsong

Ah! Went into the docs for a US to check weight due to GD and my fluids are low. They gave me a steroid shot in case she has too come early, getting the second one today.
Non stress test went great, so that is reassuring at least, and She is measuring at the 53% percentile - so no weight or growth issues due to GD. I am trying to keep calm and keep tally of all the positive things right now so I don't freak out. He did advise the was a chance she will have to come early if the fluid starts to impact her health, but at this stage we could be looking at a 37-38 week induction. Although we did discuss what would happen if she needs to be delivered in the next few weeks.

Send me prayers and positive vibes!


----------



## karoolia

Hoping for the best for you and baby Myshel! 37-38 weeks wouldn't be bad at all if that is when you need to deliver. I definitely understand the worry though. 

Sweetkat I'm so glad you kept your kitties. I just love my cats and can't imagine parting with them. I would start looking for homes for the kittens though. Also glad that all is well with your thyroid!


----------



## darlingqueen

Myshel, wishing you luck and I hope you can get to 38 weeks safely! How often will they do nsts? 
Sweet cat yay for keeping the cats :)

Afm, last ultrasound (4 weeks ago) put baby girl in the 41st percentile, and everything looked good. I have my next ultrasound on Friday to check her size, so hopefully she's chilling out around the same percentile! 30 weeks this week and i gained my first pound back after losing 10ish in the pregnancy. I also got a call this week that my lab results show Im anemic and I have to take extra supplements until delivery, so that's fun. 

We're almost through ladies!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Looks like I will be monitored weekly or more. Levels went down a bit more but babe looks good. 
Hoping to keep her in here until 35 Weeks but could be anytime if Levels start distressing her in th womb.

Take care with the amemia darling queen! Glad she is on track so far.


----------



## karoolia

I hope the anemia is easy to control darling! I'm glad everything is looking good otherwise!

Myshel - I hope baby continues to do well and stays in there as long as possible. At least at this point if she came early you can feel pretty confident that she will do alright. She would probably need some extra time in hospital, but otherwise I doubt would have any real trouble.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi ladies. Looks like she is coming in the next week or two (or three please!)
Levels went down again, however umbilical cord is still working well, she is still moving well which is great. If her growth scan which we are doing on Wednesday, shows she is still growing strong we will have another week at least. So fingers crossed and lots of prayers and positive thoughts.
Getting house ready as fast as possible if we can. Going out tomorrow to get some preemie things as we have nothing for preemie, just newborn. Hoping she stays in until 34 weeks and only has a small nicu stay.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel, good luck. She would be a late preemie, as 36-37 weeks is full term. She may yet hold out for a couple more weeks.

Did they say why this is happening though? Or is it just one of those things?

I am starting to feel huge and can't wait for my final scan on Monday. And our cat had 4 kittens yesterday, both me and DD1 saw them being born. They are tiny and the cutest :)

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Right now the reason is unknown. It is most likely a complication from GD and a combo of my age (yay36)
Hoping to make it to 35 weeks right now, so still pretty early but better than next week at 33 Weeks. But if she has to arrive she has to arrive, we will deal as best as we can and are getting ready for her. Going to sanitize the breast pump stuff tomorrow


----------



## Sweetkat

I am sure it will be all be fine. Even if she was born now she would be fine.

I was born at around 30 weeks and I am 37 - in those days it was considered very early but I have never had any health issues and I am in a competitive professional position (so no mental issues either :))


----------



## Myshelsong

Thanks ladies. I talked with my Dr friend who works at sick kids in Toronto and she really reiterated to keep calm. Baby will be fine at this point, brain is done growing the main issues with be regulating body temp, breathing and swallowing as that all really is learnt around 34 weeks. So if we go now she should be fine as she is not in distress, and is a good weight already.

Decided to head into L&D again hahaha. I had some fluid that although I didn't think was amniotic fluid, I couldn't get it out of my head that maybe I have been leaking the whole time. So anyways not leaking. YAY! Also got to fully feel hiccups which was super cool and her heartbeat was wonderful. Even the high risk ob said she is looking like she doesn't have low fluid, so that is really reassuring. She agreed the monitoring was a good idea and is glad we are coming back on Wednesday for the ultrasound. 

Woke up at 3:30 and couldn't get back asleep. Little Chicken was squirming away and then I realized I was starving and got up and ate a plate of left over pasta and chicken. Mmmmmmm 
So that was like a solid four hours sleep, which was fantastic. Hoping to fall back asleep in the next hour now that I am super full. 

I just want to thank you ladies for all the support. I feel like I have been in panic mode for the last two weeks, but I am kind of getting back into my balance of terror and excitement. I have been able to wrap my head around what may happen if she comes early and do feel we are being taken care of well with our hospital. So now all I can do is self care, make sure we get our kick counts and be excited to meet our girl even if she is a bit early.


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad you're feeling better Myshel. I totally understand the panic. I would worry too. I chatted with my husband about your situation (he's a doctor). He said if you were his patient (he's a family doctor, but his residency program has them do OB as well) he would be monitoring you regularly with a plan to get baby out if fluids got too low, but at this point would not be worried at all about the baby. He said the baby would likely need some nicu time, but that he wouldn't be concerned about survival or any long term effects and that if you hold on until even 34-35 weeks the nicu might not even be necessary. Obviously that all depends on lots of factors and variables, but the bottom line is that you are baby seem to be getting great care and are at a good point in the pregnancy that if baby needs to come early everything should be alright.


----------



## Myshelsong

Well we made it past 33weeks!!
Next appointment is on Sunday for an NST, so that is great.
Umbilical cord flow is great, baby girl is still growing and is at 48% so 4.3 lbs as of Wednesday. 
Fluid level went up slightly, but still super low. Karoolia our one pocket is 2.3 and overal is only 3.5 I think.... so really now fluid level, but we do have that one pocket which is the minimum requirement.
I still feel she is going to be coming early but feeing 34 weeks creep up on us and feeling positive!

Sweetkat how are you doing?

Darling how are you and the low iron?

Kristie - how are you? Haven't heard from you in awhile


----------



## Myshelsong

How's everyone holding up? How is pregnancy treating you?
Anyone getting ready for baby? Are your nurseries done? We are setting up bassinet in bedroom so nursery is really just storage right now. Still haven't quite picked colour or the babies name yet. Heck the crib isn't even set up. Although I have washed everything, so that is something!

34w here and officially high risk, but good news the amniotic fluid level has increased slightly and baby girl looks great so fingers crossed we can make it too 35 weeks. This March baby is definitely going to be a February baby. Still on modified bed rest so getting bored. You tube is my best friend right now


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello Myshel, this thread seems to have gone very quiet.

Glad you are nearly at 35 weeks. Stay where you are baby girl :)

I had a routine midwife appointment and a scare on Monday. The midwife thought the baby had tachychardia so I had to have a 2 hour monitoring session to record her movements and heart rate. All turned out fine in the end.

Now DD1 is off sick from school. It's the longest she has ever been off sick - will be 4 days tomorrow. She has been waking me up at night and getting up at 5am so I am exhausted.

DD2 will be sleeping with me - either in a co- sleeper or in bed with me, so we haven't done a nursery. I have got all of DD1's newborn and 0-3 months clothes out and bought loads of very impractical dresses, tights and shoes (never had dresses for DD1 when she was a newborn). 

I am having paranoia about toxoplasmosis, autism (that one because a very good friend's daughter has recently been diagnosed), and a few random things. The autism especially seems to be an obsessive worry, grrrrrrrrr!!!! 

Hope you are all calm and stress free (as can be).

Xxxxx


----------



## xkirstyx

I'm still here and check in most days! 
Things have been crazy here. Lots of tightenings since 32 weeks, lots of reduced movements, 2 growth scans and on Friday I was having proper full on contractions and random ones ever since. This baby is a little monkey. 
Also dealing with my oldest son who was finally diagnosed with autism after a 7 year fight to get him tested so that's a huge relief to finally get the answer I've always known! 

I'm just playing the waiting game for this baby to finally make up his mind if he's coming or not lol so draining!!!


----------



## karoolia

Here as well! I have been updating in my journal every few days. Things have been quiet so not much to report really. I honestly don't know if I have even had any braxton hicks yet. Sometimes I do notice my belly is tight, but I generally don't feel it happening or notice it going back to normal. 

I have an appointment tomorrow and my OB is going to check my cervix. I will be very surprised if there is any dilation yet. I guess you never know though!

I hope you aren't stressing too much sweetkat. I'm sure everything is fine with your baby. 

Kirsty it sounds like baby is keeping you on your toes already!


----------



## Sweetkat

Everyone seems to have a child with autism. It's crazy. Kirsty, are your younger two non autistic? It just always seems to be in the news or someone has a diagnosis... How old was he when you thought you knew?

I was told at my scan two weeks ago baby is 7.2 pounds. Now I am scared she will be 8 or 9 pounds and I will have to give birth naturally. My DD was only 7 pounds and that was painful enough....


----------



## xkirstyx

No signs at all of my other two having it. I knew by the time he was one something wasn't right because he wouldn't talk. When he started nursery at 3 he could only say three words and obsess over certain activities. I was told for years it was delayed development but I always knew it wasn't. I honestly wouldn't let it worry you Hun! I still don't know where he is on the spectrum yet x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty, thank you for your reply. I am only worried because OH has high DNA fragmentation and is also 53 - both of which increase the risk of autism. I know overall the risk goes up from 1.5% for younger people to 1.6-1.7% for older dads (and I have read all the statistics - grrrrrr) but still once I get something stuck in my head that's that :)

Do you feel remotely like you might be going into labour soon? I feel nothing. No Braxton hicks, not even the slightest twinge... think I might be overdue again.


----------



## karoolia

I know how you feel sweetkat, once I get a worry in my head I have a hard time getting it out as well. I wouldn't worry too much about autism though. I think we hear about it more because it is diagnosed more now than it used to be. Depending on where a child is on the spectrum it can be a very manageable thing.

I'm now going to my OB weekly. I had an appointment today and baby was very low and head down. I wasn't dilated at all though, which is fine with me. I haven't had any braxton hicks either, at least not that I have noticed. Hoping I don't go overdue.


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristi - I am glad you finally have a diagnosis for your little one. It is so hard having to fight with doctors trying to get something like that done, especially when no one is taking you seriously. My aunt had the same fight with my cousin years ago.
Ah! Contractions already. So exciting, you will be meeting this little one soon!

Karoolia- This little one has been really low and head down for weeks, but the doctors say that every baby is normal so they don't think I will go into labour naturally before they induce me. I haven't oticed any contractions or BH to be honest. Although all I am paying attention too is movement at this point to make sure she isn't in distress. 

Sweetkat - there are so many things out of our control. I would try to not think about the idea of the baby having any mental issues. You will love your baby no matter what and although I hear you on the fragmentation (my husbands # are awful) it isn't something that can really be fixed or done anything about at this point. At this stage just worry about the getting to the end and having a healthy baby.

Little baby girl is wiggling nicely today. We have a NST test tomorrow and then a growth scan on Friday. Hoping she is doing well and growing big so we can make it another week! Can't believe we are already almost 35 weeks!

The heartburn though, OMG!


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi everyone hope you are well! How's there final pregnancy days going for you ladies? 

I'm now officially at 2x a week for NSTs until delivery so that's fun, but she's growing just fine she was 52%time last ultrasound, although out of all the measurements her head was measuring 2 weeks ahead, Oh boy Im going to have another big headed kid hahaha my son was only 5lbs but he tore me bad because his head was so big lol... but yeah so far the umbilical cord issue hasn't been an issue. As for iron I won't know until 36 weeks which is when they'll recheck. So far the nsts have been good, she squirms around quite enough to get what they need. I'll say i am tired of going to the doctor so often though haha i also go to the chiropractor daily mon-thur.. So it's a lot of out and about

Hope tog are all healthy and happy!


----------



## Myshelsong

Darling - glad she is still wiggling and measuring on track!

Afm I am Checked into the hospital for monitoring. Went in for movements and her heart rate dropped a few fines so they want to make sure she is ok. Hoping that we can keep her in here but know she is in the right place if not. 
Wish me luck ladies, I am trying to stay calm


----------



## Sweetkat

Good luck Myshel. Keep us updated.

I have just been to the dr to ask if I have to wait until 41&3 for an induction (that's when they normally do it at my hospital). As I am 38&5 by scan he said I could have a sweep today. Have decided to wait until next Thursday and then have the sweep. 

Apparently at 41&3 the induction has more chance of ending up an instrumental delivery (forceps) or a c section. So the dr did say having the sweep is more natural but it may not work.

As 38 weeks is full term and I am officially 38&5 I could be going into labour any day in theory :). And the baby is head down and engaged :)

I will keep you updated. So Myshel, looks like I may have DD2 before you :)

Xxx


----------



## Myshelsong

I hope you do sweetkat! So exciting for you, are you trying to start labour in your own yet?


----------



## Sweetkat

I don't think any eating spicy food or stuff like that works. Not doing anything. Might yet start on its own. Actually my mum isn't coming until Wednesday, so I don't want to go into labour until then :)

How is everything with huh Myshel? Have you had any more assessments?


----------



## Myshelsong

Back from the hospital with a plan for lots of follow up in the next week and confirm how far along we are going to take her. Next actual appointment with our doctor is Friday because she is on vacation or something like that, so really every doctor we see is now a fresh face that doesn't want to make a decision because they are not our "Dr" which is bullshit because we only just got transferred to our doctor and have only seen her once. Honestly, I am so emotional right now.
But as long as baby is making her movements and still growing - which she is - than I am just going to relax until it is time to give birth. We are close to 36 weeks right now which is wonderful. So hoping to make it to that and then go from there. I know they want to push to 38 weeks but I don't know if I can without panicking. I might just go buy some pineapple juice or some crazy thing like that to induce myself!


----------



## xkirstyx

Well I had a sweep today and booked in for induction on Friday due to reduced movement and measuring behind! Eeeek!!!!


----------



## Sweetkat

Good luck Kirsty. I have my sweep next Monday. Could have had it yesterday but my mum doesn't get here until tomorrow and we would have to drag DD1 to hospital with us if anything happened now.

Had some quite painful cramps earlier this evening but nothing now :(. I don't want to be overdue and it would have been cool to give birth on Valentine's day.


----------



## karoolia

Good luck Kirsty!

I think you ladies will all beat me in the baby race. I need this baby to hang on though. Between work and school I still have a busy couple of weeks I'd like to get through baby-free. That said, I did have a rough morning with lots of cramps and I think some contractions. I feel so silly, but I really don't know what I should expect to feel so I'm never sure if I'm feeling a contraction or not. 

Sweetkat - It's great that your mom is coming! Mine is coming to help as well. She doesn't get here until March 6th so another reason why I need baby to wait. 

I have to admit, I'm getting anxious for bay to arrive. You ladies will have to be sure to share your stories to tide me over!


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristi!!! Congrats hun that is so soon. Wishing you so much luck

Sweetkat - Monday is just around the corner for your induction! Glad mom is coming down for you, that must be a relief.

Karoolia - you are seriously having contractions, you may bear us all in the end - although I know you would like to keep this little one in longer!

Afm we are doubling up on our appointments and due to reduced movements (but still great NST) are being induced Wednesday feb 21!!!
However if the next xvouole ultrasounds from here to there dont look great they are calling it and she is coming!!! So any day... so crazy.


----------



## karoolia

Well my husband checked me and said I was only 1cm dilated. I generally can't stand him being in doctor mode at home, but it was reassuring to have him check. I felt a lot better about going into work at least. Although I do know that some people progress pretty quickly so checking dilation doesn't necessarily mean a whole lot.


----------



## Sweetkat

How are you doing ladies? Today is he due date by scan (20th is my due date by dates) and no sign of anything happening. My mum has been here for a few days and will be here until I give birth, which could be a while at this rate...

I have a sweep booked on Monday. Fingers crossed it works :)


----------



## karoolia

I hope baby comes soon sweetkat!! I'm glad your mom is there to help! 

I have had lots of cramps and tightenings, but I don't think anything is progressing for real anytime soon. I've pretty much got everything ready in case it does though.


----------



## xkirstyx

Alfie William was born this morning 17th at 2.27am 7lbs3oz. After going from 4cm to him being born in an hour! I'll pop back on with a pic and more info when I have more energy!


----------



## Myshelsong

Alfie!!! Love it so much!
Congratulations on your rainbow hun, hope you are healing well and both of you are healthy and strong. Cannot wait to see pictures of you are sharing. So happy for you


----------



## Sweetkat

Amazing! Congrats Kirsty!!!! First rainbow on our thread :)

I have got my sweep tomorrow so hoping for some action soon :)

Keep us all updated ladies :)


----------



## karoolia

Congrats Kirsty! So exciting! 

Hopefully that sweep gets things moving for you Sweetkat!


----------



## Myshelsong

Good luck Sweetkat!! I am sure your little one will be with you very very soon


----------



## Sweetkat

Turns out I can't have a sweep because she is head down but oblique (diagonal basically with her legs in my side). So now waiting for a scan for a dr to decide what to do next. I am also measuring 35 weeks. Very odd as at 37 and 39 weeks measured fine. Midwife thinks it might be because of the position she is in.

Anyway, might need a C section yet.... will keep you updated :)


----------



## Myshelsong

If it is just a height of uterus ignore the number. I am sure baby is measuring normally, obviously if she has moved or turned than the shape of your belly will be different and measure different. Sorry no sweep. Hopefully you can turn her soon!


----------



## Sweetkat

Turns out I have low fluid so I may be induced today. Just waiting for a consultant appointment.


----------



## Sweetkat

Apparently there is no fluid so I am just on the labour ward waiting to go in for an induction.


----------



## Myshelsong

Omg Sweetkat! 
Hope the induction goes well Hun, glad they caught it. 
Sending you love and good luck Hun, hoping everything goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you Myshel. Had the pessary an hour ago and waiting for something to happen. If it doesn't work will be put on a drip.

So bizzare that you had all this monitoring for low fluid and I ended up with none! It's still leaking now but I never would have noticed had I not been told at the scan.

Baby estimated to be 8.6 pounds, but they said the estimates aren't accurate after 36 weeks.


----------



## Myshelsong

Maybe your waters just broke? If you are leaking now than it must have been recent I would think. Glad they caught it! Having no fluid for a long time is scary. 
Baby sounds like she is at a great weight. Hope the induction goes quickly


----------



## karoolia

oh my goodness, Sweetkat! I'm glad they caught that! I hope the induction is going well. Update us when you get a chance! Thinking about you!


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats kristy!!! Happy healthy healing!! 

Sweetkat keep us posted and good luck!! 


Nsts are going good for little miss, although she edits until 40 minute mark to give them every thing. Induction is planned on week 39 if I don't go before then, so im going to be starting primrose oil to start prepping!

Hope you are all hanging in there during the final countdown!!


----------



## Myshelsong

Rainbow baby is here!!!!
Will update with details and photo soon. So in love, totally worth the crazy ness for the last few months


----------



## Sweetkat

DD2 was born on Tuesday weighing 7.7 pounds after an induction with an epidural. The induction on the drip took exactly 12 hours and was a fantastic experience. No pain whatsoever, progressed well, wasn't too tired to push and pushing was only 40 mins and not painful. My natural labour on gas and air was twenty times more painful.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Could luck Myshel and hope your induction goes well.


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel just saw your update! Congratulations!!!


----------



## karoolia

Huge congratulations sweetkat, I'm so glad you had a great delivery experience and that baby is happy and healthy!

I already congratulated Myshel, but congrats to you too! 

So exciting that these babies are finally arriving!


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations myshel and sweetkat!!!! Xxx


----------



## xkirstyx

After going in hospital 4 times with reduced movement, baby measuring 5 weeks behind, and low heart rate they finally agreed to induce me. I went in on Friday 16th got 24hr pessary in at 3.30. Not much was happening so asked to go a walk round hospital at 6pm. Straight away I started getting cramps went back to my bed for monitoring at 8.30. Started feeling contractions. Waters broke at 12am they checked me at 1am I was 4cm got sent to labour ward at 1.30 and Alfie was born at 2.27 with one huge push 7lb3oz. It was very scary and very fast! His heart rate dropped below 70 the midwife and husband were both shouting at me to move but I couldn't because he was coming out! Poor midwife didn't even have her gloves on to catch him. Turns out he really was struggling in me with a tight knot in cord and was wrapped around his shoulders. Midwife said he's lucky he came out when he did!


----------



## karoolia

I'm glad he came out when he did Kirsty, that must have been scary. I'm so glad everything turned out well for both of you.


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations Kirsty, Sweetkat and Myshel! Xx


----------



## darlingqueen

Congrats girls so exciting to see all the rainbow babies being born!!
Im going to be the last one bahaha 35 weeks today so, 4 weeks or less!!!


----------



## karoolia

Darlingqueen I don't think you'll be far behind me. My husband just checked and I'm only 1cm dilated. In case I haven't mentioned he's a family doctor so he is trained to do that (I always feel like I need to explain or saying he checked me sounds crazy, haha!). 

I have been having lots of cramps and pressure, but apparently nothing is coming from it all.


----------



## Sweetkat

Thank you :) and hope everyone is well.

Karoolia and darling, not long to go now :).

Are any of you planning more babies? I would love one more and have been asked by loads of people in the last couple of days. So here I am two days after giving birth ready to start again LOL


----------



## xkirstyx

We are done! Hubby had the snip in oct!


----------



## Myshelsong

Omg Kristi how crazy! 
Glad he came out safe and sound and at such a good weight for being behind!


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey ladies, here is miss Eloise!
She arrived on Feb 21 @ 5:40pm after a whirlwind inducement that went much faster than they anticipated and after only 20 minutes of pushing!
She is a whopping 5lbs12oz and doing great! Her sugars were a bit off the first day but she evened out and didnt even need light therapy! So strong for only 37w gestation!

We are completely in love and over the moon with her. 

Funny you mentioned more kids, both my husband and Doctor mentioned it over the last two days at the hospital! Like come on guys, I literally just pushed this one out let my girly bits get over the trauma!
 



Attached Files:







AEE440BA-286F-4AC2-BD22-36B2C8FBA9FF.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sweetkat

She is gooooorgeous Myshel! Congrats.

Lidia was born on 20 February at 5.10pm :), and the induction was 18 hours in total (6 on pessary and 12 hours on the drip). But I don't count the pessary as it literally did nothing.

How long was your induction? Lidia is 7.7 and she was born 40&3 so Eloise is a fantastic weight anyway, but especially for 37 weeks :)

Sounds like every rainbow was born by induction so far?? I totally wasn't expecting to have zero water and to be induced!

Kirsty, so glad they got the baby out when they did! It sounds like we were both very lucky.

Congratulations on baby rainbows everyone :)


----------



## Myshelsong

I was on the drip for six hours from start to cord cutting! 
I had the Foley catheter put in the night before, but it only took an hour to get my cervix to size once it was put in. (Ouch)
Labour was super fast and intense, she ended up having a bit of distress once she was fulling in the birth canal, so I was told to push crazy fast and ended up pushing only 20minutes and we had to use a vacuum for a couple minutes. But she got out great and only has a little bruising left now.

I am really happy with her weight. 
Oh little Lidia! Hope you are doing well Mom!


----------



## karoolia

My baby arrived yesterday!! I put the details in my journal, but will update here as well soon. I'm just taking quick break while he sleeps, but I think he'll want to eat in a minute so not much time. We're still in the hospital. Everything is fine, they just like to keep babies two days after birth so I decided to go along with it and enjoy free food and the awesome soaker tub in my birthing suite. 

His name is Nolan Thomas. He was 7lbs 1.8 oz and 20" long. We are in love :)


----------



## Sweetkat

Congratulations Karoolia!!! So many rainbows this week :)

Please update with your birth stories (I will do a more detailed one too) and please stay on the thread with baby updates. Would be so good to keep in touch :)

Does anyone know how Maryanne is (the thread starter).


----------



## xkirstyx

Congratulations karoolia!!!!!


----------



## Myshelsong

karoolia said:


> My baby arrived yesterday!! I put the details in my journal, but will update here as well soon. I'm just taking quick break while he sleeps, but I think he'll want to eat in a minute so not much time. We're still in the hospital. Everything is fine, they just like to keep babies two days after birth so I decided to go along with it and enjoy free food and the awesome soaker tub in my birthing suite.
> 
> His name is Nolan Thomas. He was 7lbs 1.8 oz and 20" long. We are in love :)

How amazing!!! Congratulations Love, cant wait to read the update. Glad everything went well and such a strong name I love it. 
Get some sleep and enjoy every second.


----------



## loves_cookies

Congratulations Karoolia. Not many of the babies wanted to be born in March it seems!


----------



## Myshelsong

I was thinking the same thing haha.

How are our new moms doing??
I am having an issue with latching now that my milk has come in since we had to supplement with formula for her sugars. Her appetite is crazy and I just cant keep up with pumping!


----------



## Sweetkat

Hope everyone is well :)

It's definitely easier second time around. I remember with DD1 I was sooooo tired all the time and most of my day was taken up with breastfeeding.

DD2 also spends a lot of time on the breast, but seems to be very easy :)

She is also a good sleeper. She wakes up every 2-4 hours at night but goes back to sleep quickly :)

Xxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

Myshel why do you need to express?? Is it so your husband can do some feeds?

I find expressing a real pain and don't bother with it - I just feed her on demand and whenever she wakes up from a nap :)


----------



## darlingqueen

Eeek congrats everyone!!! That's so exciting! Glad everything went smooth! And everyone had happy health babies! 

I'm 37 weeks now they scheduled one more ultrasound to check her growth this week an then will schedule my induction at 39 weeks. Im hoping to go before then though!! Last exam cervix was still somewhat high but effacing a little and 1cm dilated. I've had lots of mucus loss since then and non consistent but often contractions (20-30 minutes but sometimes not) so im fingers crossed i got some more dilation in. I'm getting a lot more vaginal pressure today so I think she's starting to push more on my cervix which should help with the dilation too haha umm so impatient now that im term and i don't want to be pitocin induced if i can help it so i have 13 days to try and bring on labor before induction!


----------



## Sweetkat

Darling good luck! I dreaded being induced but actually the induction plus epidural was fantastic - no pain and progressed from 1.5cm to giving birth in 12 hours.


----------



## wantingagirl

So sorry didn't update on this too much I was really ill most of the pregnancy. 

I had my little baby Leo on Monday weighing 8lbs 4oz and 55cm long &#128153;


----------



## Myshelsong

Congrats wanting!!! What a great weight.

Darling, hoping you can bring on labour yourself, but if not my induction was pretty on point. I agree, the epi was great. Glad I got the epidural when I did for sure or I wouldnt have made it! I laboured with pretty consistent contractions every three minutes until I got it and two hours later she was born.


----------



## wantingagirl

Myshelsong said:


> Congrats wanting!!! What a great weight.
> 
> Darling, hoping you can bring on labour yourself, but if not my induction was pretty on point. I agree, the epi was great. Glad I got the epidural when I did for sure or I wouldnt have made it! I laboured with pretty consistent contractions every three minutes until I got it and two hours later she was born.

Thank you Hun! And yes that was at 39+3 with an induction can you imagine if he was a week late :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

I've been in hospital with Alfie since Thursday. He got very poorly with suspected meningitis. He was so ill he was very close to getting transferred to icu in a children's hospital an hour away. Thankfully it didn't come to that! We are just waiting the rest of lumber puncture results and hopefully be home tomorrow. There is also a little prob with his heart he needs a scan for and may need surgery when he's 6 months old. Fair to say there has been a lot of tears and stress from me and him the last 5days!


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristy how scary! Thank goodness you guys caught that early. Sending lots of love and big hugs.


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty that must have been terrifying with the suspected meningitis! Glad all ok now. Are they saying he does have meningitis or not? Do they have any idea how he would have got it. Good luck with the rest of the tests and hope you are ok to go home soon.

We had a bit of a drama here too last week. The health visitor said DD2's belly looked a bit distended and to take her to the dr. So we went the same day and the dr said he couldn't be sure why her belly was swollen and said to rule out a bowel blockage and to make sure that everything was formed properly referred us to a paediatrician at A&E immediately.

So two hours at A&E and an X-ray later turns out DD2 had trapped wind! Was scary though as a bowel blockage is very serious and the dr was saying maybe her bowels hadn't formed properly. I was almost in tears myself :(


----------



## xkirstyx

We got home and today. Sadly lumber puncture showed he has got viral meningitis. He got it through parechovirus basically a cold virus but it spread to his brain causing meningitis. He's doing so much better and thankfully because it's viral he doesn't need antibiotics anymore. If it was bacterial the whole family would of needed to go on antibiotics but if anyone was to catch it off him they would just get a cold. There is a chance if he gets the virus again he could get really ill again but he's hopefully made antibodies to it so shouldn't be as bad x


----------



## Sweetkat

Kirsty such a relief that you are both ok.

I am totally paranoid about DD1 passing on her virus to DD2 so even though normally we all sleep together in the same room DD2 has been sleeping in a separate bedroom with her dad.

He keeps having a go at me for keeping them separate and says DD1 will be upset, but every article says try to keep newborns away from people with obvious colds/ viruses.... 

Hope you are both fully recovered now x


----------



## karoolia

Kirsty that must have been so frightening. I'm so glad he is doing better now. Hopefully it doesn't come back. 

SWeetkat, I think you are doing the right thing. I would want the girls to spend time together, but not if it put the baby at risk. There will be lots of bonding time when everyone is healthy. 

I haven't been around much because I have been busy busy busy. New baby + work + the last few weeks of my master's degree means I am run off my feet. Feeling proud though. Nolan slept through the night last night. I should have been jumping for joy this morning, but of course new mom paranoia got the best of me and I worried all morning that something was wrong. I'm at work now and my mother is with him. I'm assuming all is well. It is hard not to worry though. Everything is new to me.


----------



## Sweetkat

Karoolia, wow amazing that your little one slept through. Did you wake him up for feeds? The midwives here always say no more than 4 hours without eating. DD2 wakes up every 1-4 hours anyway.

DD1 and DD2 still spend time together during the day but even that is making me paranoid.

I have extreme hay fever with a runny nose, stuck together eyes and a sore throat. Sore throat making me paranoid it's also a cold but because of the eyes and the watery nose it's got to be hay fever. 

It's 2am and just changed DD2 after a big poo and now holding her until she falls asleep xxxxx


----------



## Sweetkat

How are you ladies?

We are fighting various bugs. I had a bad cold and now have bad ear ache (actually my ear and jaw and half my neck is killing me).

There is scarlet fever at DD1's school which is very contagious. It's half term next week but she isn't going in this week because the last thing we need is scarlet fever. Hoping she hasn't already got it (takes 2-7 days for symptoms to appear). So she is in a room with her dad all day and I am in a separate bedroom with DD2.

DD1 is getting over the last stages of a viral infection - I think my virus/ cold comes from her.

Ouch :(


----------



## karoolia

I tried to wake him for feeds that night, but he was so tired he had no interest. I chatted with a lactation consultant and she said to make sure I pump if he sleeps through (to keep up my supply), but otherwise as long as he is gaining weight, having wet/poopy diapers and getting 8-12 feeds in a 24 hour period then not to worry. In general they say don't go longer than 4 hours without feeding, but they also told me that trying to force a baby who is too sleepy will just make both of us frustrated. He hasn't slept through again. Generally during the night he wakes twice for feeding (so typically eats every 3 hours during the night) then is every 2 hours during the day. He's a great sleeper!

Sweetkat, I'm so sorry about the sickness in your house! I hope you all feel better soon. I would definitely keep her away from scarlet fever too! I would be surprised if any parents are sending their kids to school if they have any other options.


----------



## Myshelsong

Sorry it has been so long, we are in solid cluster feeding mode right now and I am exhausted. 

Kristy, I am so sorry you are going through so much! That is terrifying. I hope you are all doing much better now , sending positive thoughts.

Karoolia- I was about too say how lucky, but it sounds like he is back doing what my little one is doing. She sleeps roughly 2 hours at a time during the day and now has a solid three hour wake up time during the day and at night. Sleeping 2-3 hours at night with normally one good 4 hour sleep at the end of her sleep schedule. Luck me her witching hours are between 12-4am when she only wants to be held, rocked and fed like a linebacker.

Sweetkat, so many colds! Hope your family feels better soon. Scarlet fever is so scary

We are also finding her poop diapers are now once every 3-4 days. Dr said not too worry about it. Yay.
Exclusively bf for the most part now and her weight, although still on the low side, is getting up there and on track. 

Planning our meet and greets so that is fun. Everyone is very excited to see her.


----------



## karoolia

oh I am lucky. From what I hear only getting up twice in the night is pretty amazing at this point. During the day though, I'm with you. My mother is here and I asked her to watch him while I laid down for a minute and I ended up passing out for several hours. Of course I woke up to a grumpy baby who wanted to be fed. I know the frequent feeding means he is growing and that's good, but it definitely becomes exhausting!


----------



## Myshelsong

I need to get my mom here more often. I am so freaking tired and honestly starting to get snappy. Like I get no sleep at night and have no break during the day and my husband comes home after work and complains about how he is tired. So annoying.


----------



## darlingqueen

Hey ladies! So sorry for all the illness around a lot of you. That had to be hard with newborns! Hope you all are well now!! Sorry I was lame at keeping you girls updated! I had my baby girl, March 26th at 12:42pm.
Went in for induction at 6am, 6:30am pitocin and 2cms 30%... Dr broke my water at 10:30am got the epidural 30 mins later because water breaking really set off intense labor, went from 3cm to 10cms in 30 minutes and the Dr was delivering for another lady and was almost too late for me. She came running in the room, and 1.5 contractions later out came baby Guinevere Ivy, 6lbs 3oz and 19 inches long :) 
She's doing great, almost 2 weeks old now and breastfeeding, although not as smooth as my first daughter, is going ok and she's gaining weight at a good rate, Thursday she was 6lbs 8oz, so right on track. 
Healing was smooth, I didn't tear this time so it was easy breezy on that term but I seem to have gotten epidural side effects as I've had a constant headache for 2 weeks now. Mortin covers it for a few hours then it wears off and it's right back again.. Hopefully it'll stop soon otherwise in making a phone call Monday to get it checked out. It's wearing me out. Hope you all are well and enjoying your little snuggly babies!!


----------



## Sweetkat

How are you doing ladies? DD2 is 8 weeks today :)

Hope you are all ok.


----------



## xkirstyx

We are good. Alfie has recovered from meningitis and he is very lucky it hasn't caused him too many problems. It's caused his left eye to have weak muscle so it doesn't always open properly and gets a bit swollen, hasn't got great oxygen flow through his body so his skin is always very mottled and a weak stomach so is on lactose free milk but thankfully he should out grow all those problems and the dr said he's very lucky he is walking away from meningitis with only those problems. Fingers crossed as he get older we don't notice anything else. I'm suffering bad anxiety with him because of what he went though but hopefully I can get over that soon and stop worrying as much. Alfie had his first jags on Wednesday and I'm dreading it. I'm so scared it spikes his temp and he gets ill because I know it's going to be a big trigger for me :-( 

Hope everyone is doing good xxxx


----------



## Myshelsong

Kristy - I am so glad that Alfie is getting through this terrible illness with only those issues. That must have been terrifying to go through.
We had our first jabs on Wednesday as well and she has been so super sleepy it freaked me right out. I wish I slept the whole time with her instead of checking on her temp. 

Darling - congrats hun, glad the labour was smooth! Breastfeeding is so hard so glad that is working out.

Hi Sweetkat!

Afm we had a rough patch with breastfeeding 
I have low supply, confirmed by my doctors and lactation consultant, so we are still adding formula but I am still breast feeding and pumping so that makes me feel better. I have literally tried everything.
Hubs father died suddenly a couple weeks ago and my once built up supply has tanked since. That and emotionally we are all really raw.

Hope everyone I saw doing well


----------



## darlingqueen

So sorry about your father in law and your milk supply, myshel!

My little one is doing great, 6 weeks on Monday! Unfortunately it looks like I am one of those mothers that ladies and delivery triggers issues, in in the hospital with double pneumonia and possibly cardio myeopothy. They said after having a baby it can make you develop heart problems and that either the pneumonia set it off or it set off the pneumonia. I'm in shock because I came to the er over shoulder pain no coughing or anything that would suggest pneumonia except short breathing, but I swore that was because of the pain of my shoulder

I can't breast feed my daughter for 24hrs minimum while i wait for the ct contrast to leave my system. Then we'll see, I'm on pain meds and high dose antibiotics and they said I'll be here at least 2 days :(


----------



## Myshelsong

Oh no darling, how scary!
Hope you are doing better??
Looks like baby girl is dropping my boob lately for the bottle.i a, frantically pumping to save even a little bit for the freezer for later because my supply dropped again. So we are doing half breast milk half formula so she gets some at least every day hoping to make it too three months. At 11 weeks this week!!!

Spring has finally sprung!


----------



## darlingqueen

Myself little bit is better than none. So sorry you are having issues but glad you are able to give some still! You can do it. 

So I was in hospital for 3 days with double pneumonia and a pleural effusion. Some mild heart issues, but otherwise ok. I go back for chest xray, to verify it's all cleared out. Was definitely scary and has definitely made me decide w are done having kids. I just hope whatever damage was done won't affect me too much, i want to be there for my kids and not struggling with anything. Guess time will tell. Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## Sweetkat

Ladies hope you and the babies are all ok. 

We are 14.5 weeks here and growing fast. She is in clothes for 6-9 month olds although sleepsuits for 3-6 months still fit her :)

She is the biggest cutie ever and I soooooo want another baby. In fact I have wanted one since the second she was born :).

I haven't even got my period back yet so can't try, otherwise I swear we would be lol.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hey sweetkat!!!
Our little 13 week old was only 10lbs 11oz last week haha. She was born small and is growing fine so we are not worried, just happy she is healthy and happy.
She is wiggling and cooing and trying to talk back it is amazing. I also would love another one, but we had such a hard time getting pregnant that I doubt it would happy quickly.


----------



## Sweetkat

I think DD is about 15 pounds now. She was 90th centile for both weight and height at her 8 week check up and I literally can't pull some clothes for 3-6 months on. They are waaaaaay too small.

I can't try even if I wanted. No period yet. I had it 2 months after giving birth with DD1 and DD2 was born 20 Feb so 3.5 months but no period yet :(

I also had a hard time getting to DD2 as had 3 MMCs and OH has high sperm fragmentition so I would rather start right now....


----------



## Myshelsong

I havent had my period either, but my doctor told me we can still get pregnant although its not as common. Im going to slowing down breast-feeding soon so I think she will start soon


----------



## darlingqueen

Hi girls glad to see you and your littles doing great! We're great on this end too. Miss Guinevere is cooing ahhing, rolling, and being a very happy smiling baby. Sweetkat I'm with you there in the fact af hasn't even shown yet but a few weeks ago I got globs of ewcm so im thinking she just might be coming back soon. I ebf, but she's been sleeping 6-7 hours every night so i think it's possible. The stress of trying for her was a lot so idt id actively try for another. But my son (8) keeps asking me to give him more siblings, and my husband surprised me of saying he'd be okay with more... haha so we're awful with BC anyways so we will probably just ntnp.. Im pretty infertile so not imagining it'll happen but who knows. Haha


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello ladies, how are you all doing? DD2 is almost 10 months, time has flown :)

I am also 6weeks a 3 days pregnant with what is hopefully another rainbow, but terrified given my history of MMCs.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Myshelsong

Hi SweetKat! Congratulations on your pregnancy! 

Anyone else trying for another? We are, but to be honest I am not sure when I am ovulating and sex is few and far between. (before it was between day 17 & 20, but my body feels so weird right now)

Eloise is doing fantastic. She has been walking since 10 months, so can now full run/bolt to an open bathroom and grab toilet paper to run away with before i can even get off the floor. She has 7 teeth, beautiful red hair that is still really short, and a cute little pot belly. I ended up pumping for awhile, but gave up after six months as she just wasnt gaining enough. I think I ebf until about 4 months. I felt so bad about it, but we started hanging out and playing more once I did this and it was such a good move. 
She is sleeping great, but at weird times right now. teething those last five did a number on her and she is now going to bed anywhere between 10-1130 and getting up at 10:30
She also dropped a nap, so only on a one nap cycle right now. it seems to be working for her, but now I have to figure out how to get her to bed earlier. Wish me luck.

Her birthday is on THURSDAY!!! What?!? How did this ever happen?
The days are long but the years are short. has never been so true. 

How is everyone elses little rainbow?


----------



## Sweetkat

Hello Myshelle, didn't see your reply here. DD2 is still not walking, only crusing and crawling at super speed :). She also has a habit of crawling over to the bathroom and unrolling all of the toilet paper before I can even blink :). We also have a cat, but she is quicker than the cat at causing toilet paper chaos :)

I was having an uneventful pregnancy until 17 weeks, when I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta - 1 centimetre away from the cervix. The consultant says mine won't move because of how it's positioned at the top and will turn into a full blown placenta previa, which increases the risk of placental abruption, bleeding, preterm labour and mother/ child death. I am absolutely terrified and am on almost complete bed rest. I get up to go to the toilet and I go to scans, other than that not left the house for 15 days now...

I would rather be in hospital, but they only hospitalise if you already have severe bleeding :(. I will find out about being hospitalised around week 30, although as it wouldn't be covered by any insurance I am sure that any hospitalisation would be VERY expensive :(.

Hope you are all doing well :)


----------

